# P-Side Training: Developing the Beast (the ultimate athlete)



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

New journal.  Probably start some light training tomorrow focusing on squating and lower body work as well as shoulder stability stuff to prep for olympic lifting.  By the end of this week or begining of next week I will be doing light cleans and snatches just warming up the shoulder and working out the form before I go full speed ahead.  Also, to start to get myself ready for strongman lifting I will do some cardio (probably more sprints on the rower and versa climber) to get my conditioning up as well as really start to train my grip. 


...away we go!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

this will probably get more replies in one week than mine did in 2 months

Good luck


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

Good luck, P!  Many eyes will be watching, I'm sure.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice looking forward to this Journal 

What kinda exercises for shoulder Stability?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice looking forward to this Journal
> 
> What kinda exercises for shoulder Stability?




stability stuff....

Y,T,A's on the stability ball.

stability ball horizontal shoulder retraction to external rotation

external rotation

light pressing

Db scaption

light shruging

vertical retraction

low rows


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool P 

So on those YTA's are you able to balance yourself prone on the ball without your feet touching the wall?  I can't


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

yes, I can do them without having my feet in the wall.  A few years ago I could actually stand up on the ball and do DB squat and presses.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2005)

You suck


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

I know.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2005)

Actually Jodi, if he can do it and you can't that would mean you suck.

Good luck P, I am finally hitting cleans with a full ROM.  I had to loosen up my forearms and shoulder girdle, I couldn't get my upper arm parallel to the ground at the top.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

here is an outline of what my two weight training days this week will look like (tues and thurs).  It will be all light weight and just working on getting my joints preped for things to come. Wed. and/or Fri. I may do some cardio and light olympic lifting with just an empty bar or a few pounds just to work on my for a little bit.



*Day 1*
*
warm up*

*core:*
superset
a) plank (30sec x 3)
b) crunches (arms extended overhead)

*reactive:*
Jump to stabalization

*
Upper body circut:*
a) push ups
b) pull ups
c) single leg DB PNF
d) stability ball Y,T,A's

*Lower body super set:*
a) Squats
b) single leg SLDL (Db held in opposite hand of balancing foot)
*
cool down*


*day 2*

*warm up* 

*
core:*
superset
a) stability ball hyperextensions
b) standing one leg windmills

*reactive:*
multiplanner hop to balace
*
lower body circut:*
a)DB RDL to shrug and toe raise
b)olympic front squat
c)overhead split squat

*upper body superset:*
a) overhead BB press
b) DB bentover row


*aux work:*

BB curls

ext. shoulder rotation

*cool down*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

what do you mean by core and reactive? Does core mean that it's your main workout and you will train with the most intensity on them and work your way down?  

also, never heard of plank


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Actually Jodi, if he can do it and you can't that would mean you suck.
> 
> Good luck P, I am finally hitting cleans with a full ROM.  I had to loosen up my forearms and shoulder girdle, I couldn't get my upper arm parallel to the ground at the top.


:


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what do you mean by core and reactive? Does core mean that it's your main workout and you will train with the most intensity on them and work your way down?
> 
> also, never heard of plank



core means I am training my core musculature (focusing on it) at that point of the workout.

reactive training is learning to deal with reactive forces, working on landing adn stabalizing myself and controling my body so that I can prepare for more plyometric exercises.

planks are a great core exercise.  it is basically a balance type exercises.  You lie face down on the floor.  places your forearms on the floor about shoulder width apart and your feet should be about hip width apart.  raise yourself up onto your toes and foreaarms from there.  keeping a neutral spine all the (cervical, thoracic, lumbar) hold yourself in that position for a set time.  You may need someone to watch you to make sure your cervical spine is lined up or to make sure your shoulders are flat and evened out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

ah i see, would a clean and jerk be an example of a reactive exercise?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ah i see, would a clean and jerk be an example of a reactive exercise?




nope, clean and jerks are explsoive lifts.

reactive strength is the bodies ability to change between ecentric and concentric movements as quickly and effeciently as possible.  for example, plyometric exercises.  I train this by first working on being stable and then moving to straight plyometric exercises where I am decelerating and applying force at a rapid pace.  An olympic clean, although explosive and has some plyometric properties (loading the hamstrings and storing potential energy and turning it into kinetic energy), isn't really reactive IMO because there is no eccentric movement to the lift.  You are overcoming static inertia as the bar is sitting on the floor.  A jump squat however is more reactive strength as you first decend down (eccentric) and then jump (concentric) in an explosive manner and then reapeat.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

so these all are basically olympic style exercises or you just like to do them in general?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> so these all are basically olympic style exercises or you just like to do them in general?




I perform the olympic lifts pretty regulary in my programs.  Well, cleans at least.  I haven't snatched for a while now so I really have to work that one in and give up bench pressing to get a solid snatch.  I love doing the olympic lifts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...give up bench pressing to get a solid snatch.




Does GG know about this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> give up bench pressing to get a solid snatch


Yes i've always wanted one of those too...
(But I'd also like to be able to bench)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

lol, okay.  no more snatch jokes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, okay. no more snatch jokes.


OK

Just 4 D helluvit...
This is my friend Liz..
She holds 2 State Record in MI (Don't axe me what weight(s)
2 seasons ago she missed a world record in C&J by like 2lbs...
She looks HOOJE here, but she's only 5'2
(My Hero)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

awesome!!  She has some thick quads!  I love those shoes she is wearing (the addidas olympic platform shoes).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> (the addidas olympic platform shoes).


I meant to ask you... Since you love to do so many strength movements

Do you have platform/bumperplates/etc where you train...  
Or is it iron plates in back of the cardio equip?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

yes, we have bumper plates.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, we have bumper plates.


I suppose if I had them, I would use alot more!?!?  
"Lil-Liz" lives near me, but drives 3 towns over, to train w/her team


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I suppose if I had them, I would use alot more!?!?
> "Lil-Liz" lives near me, but drives 3 towns over, to train w/her team




I know how it is.  the gym that I work at/train at (since I get to train for free there) is complete shit!  The bumper plates suck adn we have no platform anyway.  Sometimes we have been knowen to hop on the subway to go to other gyms wich have an olympic platform and real bumper plates.  Over the summer I will be taking the train all the way out to long island (a little over an hour long trip) once a week just so I can train strongman.  Do what ya gotta do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

how come u get to train there free?? you a personal trainer or something?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

yes, I am a trainer at the gym so I get to workout for free there also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Good luck on the new endeavor Patrick.  Also, just wanted to say you did a fantastic job in the contest, and you should be proud of being natural and going up against the 'chemically enhanced' brigade.

"Db scaption".  That sounds like it would hurt .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Awesome journal Patrick, though it may be a bit over my head LOL. Good luck with this transition!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

6/7/05

*warm up*
stairmill- level 6: 5min
SMF- ITB; calf

*circut:*
RI= 60sec
sets= 3x's through
a) push ups- tempo= 3/2/1- BW/15
b) chinups- tempo= 1/0/1- BW/10
c) One arm DB PNF on one leg- tempo= 1/0/1- 10/10
d) stability ball YTA's- 12 reps

*superset*
RI= 60sec
sets= 3
a) squat- tempo= 1/3/1- 225/8
b) single leg DB SLDL (DB in opposite hand of balancing leg)- tempo= 1/0/1- 
    10/8
*
core:*
planks
RI= 5sec
BW/30sec x 4
*
cooldown*
-arc trainer- 3min
-stretching

felt good to lift again even if it was only light weight.  The first two sets of squats were tough in the hole since i haven't really squated for about 2 weeks.  The 3rd sets was easy peasy and I was back to normal.  Was squating high bar and narrow stance, very olympic style.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> it may be a bit over my head !



Probably over mine as well, but we might even learn something.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Probably over mine as well, but we might even learn something.




lol, it is over my head.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6/7/05
> a) push ups- *tempo= 3/2/1- BW/15 <----?*
> b) chinups- *tempo= 1/0/1- BW/10 <----?*


Can U esplain the tempo SEQ please?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

the tempo is eccentric/static/concentric.

for a push up it was down to a 3 count/hold for 2 at the bottom/up.

for chinups 1/0/1 would be down for a 1 count/no pause/up for 1.  basically just a normal rep.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Gracias!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

6/8/05

very light workout today.  Just some form work.  Worked on moving.

warn up:
bike- 5min

hang clean (2 reps froma high position; 2 reps from a low position)
65/4x4
85/4x3  (add one power jerk after the last rep of each set)
105/4x3 (add one power jerk after the last rep of each set)

snatch drops
45/4x2
65/4x2
85/4x2

high snatch pulls
85/3x2
105/3x2
125/3x2

COC#1/10sec hold x 3

plate pinch grip flips
25/6x3

jump rope intervals
RI= 60sec
60sec interval x 5

stretching


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh crap.  I just woke up from a nap and (even though it was light I haven't don't these lifts in a few weeks because of the contest) I am so friggin sore from today's workout.  It hurts to move.  Ugh, I want to throw up.  My hamstrings and arms are just on fire.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

That didn't take long.  How many hours ago was the workout?  Tell GG you need a massage!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck bro!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> That didn't take long.  How many hours ago was the workout?  Tell GG you need a massage!




the workout was at 12:30.  I stretched a lot after it too!!  I am in friggin pain here!

thanks monstar.


----------



## pyro (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck Pat.... If you need any tips, just email me


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks man, I'll let ya know.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

Was supposed to workout today but skipped it because i am so damn sore!  This is why people only train the olympic lifts 2-3 days per week usually. I am blowen out.  Plus, I have a stomach virus and seem to have gotten a bit sick.  Tomorrow I will do snatches, clean assistance work and a few things that I was scheduled to do today.  My program will start monday.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2005)

Man I feel Like I am prying into something top secret 

So will your program be similar to Ivy's?  With the acception of throwing in some olympic lifts?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 9, 2005)

Those 1-legged PNFs must be hard as shit.

I hear ya on the soreness factor, I used very light wights this week trying to get back into it a little more and my shit is still sore.  I worked out yesterday and my hips are still sore from the cleans/spidermans.  I did get to full speed on 2 sprints.  Stopping isn't as easy as you would think.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man I feel Like I am prying into something top secret
> 
> So will your program be similar to Ivy's?  With the acception of throwing in some olympic lifts?




No, my program for the most part will be olympic lifting 2 times a week.  One day focusing on the snatch and assistant clean work and the other day focusing on the clean with assistant snatch work.  The third day of my training will either be an olympic combo day (IE, clean to jerk or overhead press.  Clean to front squat, snatch to front squat,  Snatch grip deadlifts.  Any of those exercises and some pulling.) or if and when I can get out to long island I will train strongman on the third day (stone lifting, log clean adn press, chain drags, etc..).



> Those 1-legged PNFs must be hard as shit.
> 
> I hear ya on the soreness factor, I used very light wights this week trying to get back into it a little more and my shit is still sore. I worked out yesterday and my hips are still sore from the cleans/spidermans. I did get to full speed on 2 sprints. Stopping isn't as easy as you would think.



yeah, the PNFs are killer.  You really feel them in the oblqiues and on one leg the calves are just screaming.

Man, even with light weight on cleans or snatches I get sore.  It is not so much that  the weight is light but that I am still applying maximal force and working on being explosive as best I can.  that is what is really taxing about it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I get really sore in my middle trap/rhomboids from the cleans.  I also noticed that both iliopsoas muscles seem to be sore 2 days after cleans.

Amazing how such a light weight can invoke soreness.  after bench throws my shoulders are on fire and sore for 3 days.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2005)

6/10/05

*warm up*
rower- 5min
jump squat to stabalization; tempo= 0/3/X- BW/12x2
multi-planer lunges- bw/10 lunges in each plane x 2
overhead squating with an empty bar

*workout*
hang snatch (each set was performed with 2 reps from a high hang followed by 2 reps from a low hang position)
45/3 (warm up)
65/4x2
75/4x2
85/4x2

still going light today.  Snatch is my worst lift.  I am to hot and cold with this lift.  Sometimes I can just stick the form and then the next rep might be crap.  I need to keep working on it.  Also, since i am not benching anymore that will help interms of flexability.  Next week when I start my real routine I will intrioduce some yoga poses in to try and loosen up as well.

standing overhead BB press
135/12, 10, 8

just went light for reps today.

snatch grip RDL
225/8x3

Damn!  If anyone wants to really work their grip strength and forearms do snatch grip deadlifts.  This is so hard to hold.  Even with light weight like 225 it was killing me by the 8th rep.  I will keep doing these to work on my grip.

wg pull ups
bw/10x3

cg cable row
plate#10/12
plate#12/10

lying DB external rotation
5/12x3

*core*
decline situps with med. ball throw
15lb med. ball/20x3

stability ball reverse hypers
BW/12x3

*cool down*
arc trainer- 5min
stretching


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn, that is intense looking w/o even if it is light for you. How long is it taking you?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, that is intense looking w/o even if it is light for you. How long is it taking you?




I don't know how long the actual lifting takes.  I wasn't paying attention.  I am in there about an hour and 30min because I take my warm up and cool down/stretching so seriously.  The actual weight training part may take anywhere from 45-70mi. depending on what I am doing.  If I am cleaning or snatching for heavy singles or doubles I will rest for 3-5min between sets to make sure I can hit my lifts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 10, 2005)

The loosening is the worst part.  You know you can throw the weight, but ROM is fucked because you haven't taken flexibility seriously enough.  And by you I mean me.  My back is so flexible, but shoulder and forearms are about as flexible as the Bush administration is wit teh gheys.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The loosening is the worst part.  You know you can throw the weight, but ROM is fucked because you haven't taken flexibility seriously enough.  And by you I mean me.  My back is so flexible, but shoulder and forearms are about as flexible as the Bush administration is wit teh gheys.




yeah, the clean is much easier than the snatch for me.  My external rotation isn't awful but it needs to be better.  Even with light weight yesterday I almost lost a few snatches but I was able to recover and save them just because my balance is pretty good.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 11, 2005)

Giddyup... just got my tickets for the Olympia!!!   
You two better be going... I wanna see a Lionel Ritchie duet and some Funky style dancing!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Brother Patrick, hows it goin? Feelin better? Can't wait for the pics, how do you like your new training system?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 11, 2005)

LMAO at ur thread title....Developing The Beast..they should have an energy drink named that, just for bodybuilders


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

brit- cool!!  I hope to go!

oak- yea, it is a great name!

arch- We will try to get the pics up.  I feel okay.  Better.  My shoulder is a light stiff. I look in the mirror and can see that I have a slight raise in my left shoulder (or drop in my right shoulder).  I think it is a pinched nerve.  I had a chiro do a quick assesment on me today.  Without me telling him what was wrong or telling him what I though he confirmed what I had already know by saying "your right shoulder is slightly dropped compared to your left and you have a vertabrae out of line on your left side which may be giving you some pain."  So, I may go and get some adjustments.  I have to find a good chiro though, I don't trust most of them.  But, it doesn't hurt and I still have strength and full ROM.  It is just one of those things, we all have something out of line, ya know.  I love the knew training program.  It is killer.  I can't wait to start full on this monday!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

6/11/05

1 mile run.  Wanted to go further but Ivonne's knee was bothering her.  It was nice to run outside.  I haven't run in a long time.

Can't wait to start my program on monday!  I am going to begin the week with snatches for two reasons.  One, they are the first lift you perform in competition and two, I suck at them so I figure i should start the week with my weakest lift.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Can't wait to start my program on monday! I am going to begin the week with snatches for two reasons. One, they are the first lift you perform in competition and two, I suck at them so I figure i should start the week with my weakest lift.


Hmmmmm


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

poster my contest pics from last week in my thread in the competition forum...

my thread


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

6/13/05

Day 1 of my new training!!  YEAH!!  So the split is going to be something like this:

day 1
snatch
clean pull
front squat

day 2
clean
snatch pull
RDL

day 3
Jerks (or clean and jerks)
Squats


then I will have an aux day of light upper body work and cardio.  it will be thrown in where ever I can.  Just to keep up all around strength in my upper body.


So here is day 1

warm up
5min bike
active stretching

snatchs (from the floor)
warm up sets
65/3, 75/3, 95/3
work sets
105/3x3, 110/3x3

felt really light!!  Form was on fire!  18 for 18 on my first day back!  Didn't miss one lift.

clean pulls
215/4x4

olympic front squat
225/4x4
wow, 225 never felt so heavy!  My legs were wrecked after everything before them.

spread eagle sit ups
BW + 15/10x3

stretching


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> clean pulls
> 215/4x4


 Nice cleans.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

AWESOME Pics BRother Patrick!!! Way to go, congrats on seeing it to the end, not many people have it to do that!!! Now go kick some butt in another venture!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Nice cleans.



not cleans man.  Just clean pulls today.  Just the shruging (pulling) movement from the floor.  it is an aux. lift.

Arch- thanks bro.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2005)

> Man, I really stuck it to this client tonight. She is really annoying and has been on thin ice for awhile and I just went off on her.
> 
> Sinec I wont be around this weekend she was pissed that I was missing her sat. apointment and called me selfish (yea, what the fuck do I do when SHE goes on vacation?? Bitch). So she bitched at me about training her today at 4pm instead. 4pm is my time. I am home. I don't like to start my evening until 5pm. I train from 6-12 in the mornings and then workout and then I want to relax for a few before I start my night time clients. So, feeling bad, I dedcided I would do it for her and cut my break short and train her. I get there and we start doing some shrugs to get warmed up and she says "OH NO, THIS IS GOING TO MAKE MY TRAPS BIG THIS IS RIDICULOUS!! THIS WILL MAKE ME BULKY" Now, this women used to have these types of reservations about weight training until I trained her for a long time with all low reps (2-4 reps). She got insanly strong and dropped huge amounts of fat to the point where she needed to go out and buy all new clothes. So I got really pissed when she was giving me shit like that and I jsut yelled "IF YOU FUCKING START WITH THAT SHIT I AM WALKING RIGHT OUT!! THIS SESSION IS OVER. NOTHING WE HAVE DONE HAS EVER MADE YOU BIG SO DON'T WASTE MY FUCKING TIME. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT FIND ANOTHER FUCKING TRAINER. YOU ARE WASTING MY TIME AND THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE THAT WANT TO TRAIN."
> 
> She was very pleasant the rest of the session.



Sorry for bringing this back from your old journal, but i just had to ask..do you still train her? Give me the story about what's goin on now. I read all of your client stories in the other journal and it was funny as well as sad for those rich guys getting ripped off training 2 x a day 7 days a week. I mean, come on shouldnt have they known that it's too much? When i started lifting ever, i knew that wouldnt work at all.

I've always been tempted to have a trainer for 2-3 months, an experienced trainer to teach me some more advanced lifting techniques and basically a person to motivate me and spot me when i am going heavy on core lifts. Since you are a personal trainer yourself, how would i be able to tell the difference between a good trainer and a bad one looking to make some money? What are some things i should know? I'm not definite in getting a trainer but i was wondering for future references. A lot of trainers at my gym usually have clients 30 years old or older and all they do is very low volume and high reps. They basically talk more about their social lives rather than focus on training. Believe me, when i am near them...there's always a lady that just rants about her life and just yaps about everything. Im always chuckling and thinking to myself "what a waste of money and waste of time"


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

I better subscribe to this just for the hell of it lol


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Sorry for bringing this back from your old journal, but i just had to ask..do you still train her? Give me the story about what's goin on now. I read all of your client stories in the other journal and it was funny as well as sad for those rich guys getting ripped off training 2 x a day 7 days a week. I mean, come on shouldnt have they known that it's too much? When i started lifting ever, i knew that wouldnt work at all.
> 
> I've always been tempted to have a trainer for 2-3 months, an experienced trainer to teach me some more advanced lifting techniques and basically a person to motivate me and spot me when i am going heavy on core lifts. Since you are a personal trainer yourself, how would i be able to tell the difference between a good trainer and a bad one looking to make some money? What are some things i should know? I'm not definite in getting a trainer but i was wondering for future references. A lot of trainers at my gym usually have clients 30 years old or older and all they do is very low volume and high reps. They basically talk more about their social lives rather than focus on training. Believe me, when i am near them...there's always a lady that just rants about her life and just yaps about everything. Im always chuckling and thinking to myself "what a waste of money and waste of time"




the best way to find a good trainer is to have a list of questions that you want answered and then go to the gym and interview some trainers that you think might be good.  other than that, watching the trainer lift.  watching the trainers other sessions to see how they conduct themself...etc..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2005)

6/14/05

high incline DB bench press
RI= 60sec
100/8
100/6

since I am focusing on olympic lifts 3 days a week I am just training upper body as a means to gain more strength and work on weak points and a lot of grip, I only went with two sets of presses.  Also, olympic lifts place a lot of deleration work on the shoulders anyway so they get hit pretty hard.  this felt pretty good at a high incline.

chin ups with 2 towels wrapped around the bar overlapping each other (makes the bar very thick and very soft so your grip is working over time)
RI= 30sec
BW/15, 10, 8

wow, this really fried my grip out.

holle-it-up DB  bent over rows (2.5" handle)
RI= no rest between arms
58/5x4

damn, that was really friggin hard.  My grip wanted to explode.  Need to go lighter next time.  I was abitious on the first set and tried 78lbs.  I couldn't hold it and got only a sad 2 reps on my right hand so I dropped the weight.  the DB is brutal!

BB curls
RI= 45sec
115/4x3

CG bench press
RI= 45sec
225/4x2

again, just two reps. Haven't done this exercise in about 9 or 10 weeks and after all that grip stuff I was shot!!  I could barely hold the bar.  Usually I am good on this weight for close grips for about 8 reps.

timed BB hold
RI= 30sec
overhand grip
315/11 sec
315/8 sec
hook grip
315/11sec.

grip was totally shot.  Could barely hold the bar.  Switched to hook grip on the third set just for practice.

odd lift carry (sprint) holding implement across chest
RI= 30sec
106lb girlfriend/30yrs. x 4

I need a heavier girl friend to do this.  LOL, she was to light.  I was pretty much sprinting with her in my arms.

ext. cable rotation (shoulder)- 3 sets

stretch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> odd lift carry (sprint) holding implement across chest
> RI= 30sec
> 106lb girlfriend/30yrs. x 4
> 
> I need a heavier girl friend to do this.





This might not be the best way to earn brownie points.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2005)

> odd lift carry (sprint) holding implement across chest
> RI= 30sec
> 106lb girlfriend/30yrs. x 4
> 
> I need a heavier girl friend to do this. LOL, she was to light. I was pretty much sprinting with her in my arms.



uhh    that's weird. Did you do that in the gym where everybody is looking at you like wtf is going on? Why not hold an object that is heavy rather than a human being. lol thats funny

by the way, is there a site where they have pictures/videos of all different kinds of olympic lifts? I dont know the difference between clean and jerk, snatch, etc...i have seen some of them but im not exactly sure which goes with which


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> uhh    that's weird. Did you do that in the gym where everybody is looking at you like wtf is going on? Why not hold an object that is heavy rather than a human being. lol thats funny
> 
> by the way, is there a site where they have pictures/videos of all different kinds of olympic lifts? I dont know the difference between clean and jerk, snatch, etc...i have seen some of them but im not exactly sure which goes with which




there aws nothing else to carry.  No one says what the fuck when I train...lol, they all know I am crazy.

the clean is when you pull the bar from the floor to a front squat position and stand up with it.  Form there you jerk the weight overhead.

the snatch is when you go directly from the floor to overhead.


Maybe I can get some video clips of myself performing the lifts in the next couple weeks so that everyone can see what it looks like.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe I can get some video clips of myself performing the lifts in the next couple weeks so that everyone can see what it looks like.


 I guess I'd better take my camera to work in the next few days, yeah?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I guess I'd better take my camera to work in the next few days, yeah?




yeah, maybe next week when I perform snatches.  Or I may train some clean and jerks on sunday.  I'll let ya know.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> there a site where they have pictures/videos of all different kinds of olympic lifts


http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/Weightlifting.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, maybe next week when I perform snatches. Or I may train some clean and jerks on sunday. I'll let ya know.


GG you need to record all the crazy stuff both of you are doing,

You can put music behind it, and call it like P-side hardcore or something??
Market it in your T's store

But later there has to be a bloopers reel, with dropped weights, bad diet moments, ETC


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2005)

p-funk, i was just wondering how long it took you to get those massive legs? I'd kill for those legs you have. The reason i ask is because my legs seem to lag behind my upper body and is progressing very slowly. I work my legs hard doing many different variations of sets/reps/volume/tempo with only these exercises...squats, leg press, SLDL's, leg ext, leg curls, lunges, calf presses, standing calf raises. Since ive been lifting for about 4 months, they have only grown like 1 1/4 inches. Is it because that i am tall (6'1) and it takes a longer time for them to fully develop?


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 14, 2005)

> odd lift carry (sprint) holding implement across chest
> RI= 30sec
> 106lb girlfriend/30yrs. x 4
> 
> I need a heavier girl friend to do this. LOL, she was to light. I was pretty much sprinting with her in my arms.


LOL!  Were people starring? I know I would be.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

Carry Yanick, he is heavier.. plus I bet he would get all dreamy in your arms hahahaha


----------



## hu1k (Jun 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the clean is when you pull the bar from the floor to a front squat position and stand up with it. Form there you jerk the weight overhead.
> 
> the snatch is when you go directly from the floor to overhead.


 Hey, P, you ever do 'mad dogs'? Those blow.

 One thing to note--for those of you unfamiliar with Olympic lifts--with 'cleans', your grip should be just a bit wider than your shoulders. With 'snatches', you should be gripping the bar as wide as possible, all the way to each plate if you can. 

 BTW, P, your pics look great. I especially enjoyed your pose with that mutant of a human whose head is as big as a 27" television.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p-funk, i was just wondering how long it took you to get those massive legs? I'd kill for those legs you have. The reason i ask is because my legs seem to lag behind my upper body and is progressing very slowly. I work my legs hard doing many different variations of sets/reps/volume/tempo with only these exercises...squats, leg press, SLDL's, leg ext, leg curls, lunges, calf presses, standing calf raises. Since ive been lifting for about 4 months, they have only grown like 1 1/4 inches. Is it because that i am tall (6'1) and it takes a longer time for them to fully develop?




took me years.  yes, it is hard for taller people to fill out.  keep working at it and be patient.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

Katia- no one was really around.  it was the middle of the day and the place was dead.

P- god idea.  I just need to get Yanick to come out of his fucking house and get his ass up here.  I'll be sure to feed him before I carry him too.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Hey, P, you ever do 'mad dogs'? Those blow.
> 
> One thing to note--for those of you unfamiliar with Olympic lifts--with 'cleans', your grip should be just a bit wider than your shoulders. With 'snatches', you should be gripping the bar as wide as possible, all the way to each plate if you can.
> 
> BTW, P, your pics look great. I especially enjoyed your pose with that mutant of a human whose head is as big as a 27" television.




thanks....

Don't know what mad dogs are??

The grip on the clean and snatch is typically a little wider than shoulder width for the clean and the snatch there is a way of measuring your shoulders to find the idea grip.  But, those things can be modified towards your preference once you have solid form.  the chinese olympic lifters perform their snatches with their clean grip.  I don't know how they pull it off with such a small base of support.  Also, I should note that on the jerk I don't split jerk like a lot of guys do.  I usually opt to power jerk as I find it more comfortable.


----------



## hu1k (Jun 15, 2005)

A 'mad dog' is a clean, squat, then jerk (no split). We have to do them in sets of 10.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

hu1k said:
			
		

> A 'mad dog' is a clean, squat, then jerk (no split). We have to do them in sets of 10.




oh yeah, I have done combo lifts in the past.  the combo lifts are brutal and great for overal conditioning.  I would do them if I wasn't training specifically for an olympic meet.  right now I need to be really specific with my training of the lifts.  In the past I used to do 3 reps per set of a combo where one rep was 2 cleans + 3 front squats + 3 overhead presses (actually Premeir saw me doing those at Gold's vegas when we were there for the olympia).  That shit is brutal but I can't be expected to use max weight with that much activity.  I need to get right down to the essentials when it comes to training for the meet.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

Good lookin workout there, I like your innovative style... The GF carries, good stuff!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

6/16/05

warm up
5min bike
active stretching

clean and jerk
warm up- 135/3, 155/3, 175/2
workset- 185/3 cleans + 1 jerk x 6 sets

didn;t  go to heavy today.  Just making sure I got the form and nailed my lifts.  Plus it was my first day of real cleaning in about 3 weeks.  The first two sets were rusty but by the third set the weight was flying.  The jerks weren't hard since this is a weight that I have no problem strict pressing overhead.

snatch pulls
135/3x5

squat
275/4x4

why so light?  Well, I am not really training my squat right now.  I am just trying to work with weight that gives me a nice bouncy squat that I can get down and out of the bottom position very quick and cleanly.  I will up the weight as the weeks progress.  Ivonne said I was going rock bottom today.

WG pull up
BW/10x3

Stability ball situps with overhead med. ball pass
6lb med. ball/12x3

stretching

Felt like a good workout...

Man, I can't seem to gain weight.  Last year weight came back pretty quick.  This year i can't get anything and I am eating...A LOT!!  My carbs are really up there (I always eat high carbs but I am pounding them in.)  Mostly in the form of whole grain sprouted breads, oats and basmati rice.  My BW this Am was only 172.5!!  WTF...I even lost a pound and a half.    One of my clients told me that I look skinnier today also.  I don't care so much about the weight.  I know it is a number.  Plus, I am just as strong as I was at 195lbs.  The thing I care about is that I look so little.  I look in the mirror and it just doens't look like me.  I need to start adding some pounds back.  This is sick.  I am not trying to be a friggin Jockey here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> One of my clients told me that I look skinnier today also


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

Don't worry monkey man.  I am on it!!  I have been eating cookies like a mad man.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have been eating cookies like a mad man.


 He's not lying...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ivonne said I was going rock bottom today....


 He was going CRAZY low. It looked GREAT!


> Man, I can't seem to gain weight...I even lost a pound and a half.


 And I can't even LOOK at a carb without gaining a pound.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

I wouldn't lie.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 16, 2005)

time to have a MAJOR cheat day.

Eat 5000+ calories, all junk..cookies, cake, pizza, everything!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

MMMMMmmmmmm, chiiiccckeeennn...

MMMMbbaaaghhhhhhhhh


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> time to have a MAJOR cheat day.
> 
> Eat 5000+ calories, all junk..cookies, cake, pizza, everything!



I can't do that man.  I feel so sick when I do something like that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2005)

p, i have a quick question about when you were dieting down. Did you use the zig-zag approach? Like did you have a 3 days in a row eating low calories then 1 day high calories to keep your body guessing..to avoid your metabolism from decreasing? I read BFFM by tom venuto and he was talking about something like this. I have seem to hit a plateau and i have tried doing different methods such as changing my macronutrient ratios and im thinking about doing the low carbs high protein method to see if i can break the plateau. You have any suggestions?

Right now im at about 12% BF and i want to get down to 7-8%.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

I have done that in the past.  I only did the zig zag thing the last 4 weeks out.  The rest of the diet was just restricted calories but my carbs were high enough to sustain workouts.  I had one high calorie day on sunday.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't do that man.  I feel so sick when I do something like that.



Lightweight


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got back into town!!  One of my clients is the owner of a summer sports camp up in the Berkshires (Mass.).  Every year a week and a half before the kids come up the counslers are up there and he has me and my buddy (his old trainer) come up there and take the counslers out for a day and run them through all sorts of conditioning drills on the football field.  We left last night and trained them this AM.  It was a blast.  My buddy is competiting in the state champioships for olympic lifting in July and also doing the competition in Conn. that I am going to try and do in Aug.  So, we went into the gym at the camp to goof around a bit earlier today.  He was giving me all sorts of awesome pointers on my snatch and clean and jerks.  I can't wait to get into the gym and train.  I want to go back tonight!!  I am fired up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 18, 2005)

how old were the kids at the camp? What kind of conditioning were you guys working on?...like an obstacle course kind of thing?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how old were the kids at the camp? What kind of conditioning were you guys working on?...like an obstacle course kind of thing?




we were just working with the camp counslers.  Most of them were college sutdents, graduate and undergaduate (18-24).  Not so much obstacle course stuff, more foot ball conditioning.  Things like speed and agility drills and BW strength exercises (squats, push ups, lunges).


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh man, the Berkshires are beautiful.  Where did you stay, at the camp?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh man, the Berkshires are beautiful.  Where did you stay, at the camp?




yea, we stayed at the camp (greylock).  My client has a nice house across the street from the camp grounds with a bunch of bedrooms so we stayed there.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 18, 2005)

i live in foxboro, Mass. so it's kind of close, well i never heard of berkshire..lol

actually nevermind, googled it and it's far west of mass. I live in southeast mass


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

6/19/05

warm up- 5min bike; active stretching

snatch
95/3x3
105/3
115/3x2
125/3

Man, my snatching is starting to come along nicely.  My form is getting better.  It is actually much better than my clean form since I can cheat on cleans and just muscle the weight up (if I had better form I can do more wieght though on my clean).

clean and Jerk (a jerk was performed after each clean)
175/2x4
185/2
195/2

Gotta work on my form and stop muscling the weight up.  My split jerking is getting better and more comfortable.  I am getting quicker under the bar.  I think I can actually jerk more in the split stance because I am a pretty good presser adn when I try and power jerk I end up pressing it more.

BB step up
65/5
75/5
85/5

chin ups
BW/15, 10

stretching


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 19, 2005)

Good luck to you P. Got no advice just read the journal.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

What does your diet look like now P-funk? That's if your on a diet?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks like your going to reach your snatch goal pretty easily.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm trying- thanks

Mino- right now I am not weighing anything but my diet is pretty clean except for Sunday's where I eat whatever the hell I want. A lot of protein and carbs.  Most of my carbs are oats, basmati rice, apples, sweetpotato, whole grain couscous, whole grain sprouted breads and buckwheat pancakes.

Michael- Yea, i think I can hit my snatch goal right now.  125 was easy as pie.  I should be able to hit my clean goal, I just need some form adjustment.  I can do everything else, shrug it, front squat it (for reps), deadlift it.  I just need to work on getting full extension and dropping under the bar faster.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

those videos of you doing the clean and jerk, snatch coming anytime soon? I remember you saying that you would show us what it's like.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> those videos of you doing the clean and jerk, snatch coming anytime soon? I remember you saying that you would show us what it's like.



yes, yes.  I am going to get them up in a few weeks.  I see no sense in posting a video of me working on form with a low weight.  I would rather let you see me hitting a solid clean and jerk and a solid snatch.  Don't worry.  If anything I will get a video clip of me at competition performing my lift.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

lol, nobody is going to make fun of you doing low weight. It's just how the exercise is performed that i am interested in. You are the god of this forums and probably the most knowledgeable. Look how many people here look up to you? I think everyone would rather see you snatch with just the BB alone rather than see me deadlift 315.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, nobody is going to make fun of you doing low weight. It's just how the exercise is performed that i am interested in. You are the god of this forums and probably the most knowledgeable. Look how many people here look up to you? I think everyone would rather see you snatch with just the BB alone rather than see me deadlift 315.




lol.....it is a mental thing for me.  I will get some video up when I have some time.  Don't worry.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

6/20/05

warm up- active stretching.

Just did some upper body today.

incline bench press
225/6x3

felt pretty good.  Haven't done those in a long while.


 holle-it-up DB rows
48/10
58/8,7,4

LMAO...god I love the holle-it-up DB. The thing is just brutal on my grip.  Couldn't hang onto anything

overhand grip pull ups with 2 towels wrapped around the bar for grip
BW/12, 10

my grip is creaming now!

One arm DB jerk
80/7x1 (one set with each arm)

My best single arm strict press is with 80-85 for 4 reps.  So I went with one set of jerks in each hand today.  These felt pretty good.

Db curls (bilateral)
40/10, 8

V-bar pressdown
stack/12x2

ext. cable rot.- 3 sets

superset
2 sets
a) planks- bw/60sec
b) situps- bw/25

rowing
500meters/1:40


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2005)

> holle-it-up DB rows
> 
> One arm DB jerk
> 
> V-bar pressdown



can you explain or show pictures of how these are performed?

Oh, also is rowing some kind of bike? Like how do you use your whole body performing this exercise?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

holle-it-up DB is a specail DB made by ironmind.com.  It is a 2.5" handle and the bar that holds the plates (it is plate loaded) is not run through the center of the handle so it tries to roll out of your hand when you perform the exercise.  It is killer to grip and hold on to.

v-bar pressdowns are just pressdowns with a v-bar attachment

rowing means I was rowing on the rowing machine.

DB Jerks are just like BB Jerks (the finishing portion of the Clean and Jerk) except done with a DB in one hand.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2005)

i know what rowing is, but like do you have a picture of the machine? I want to see if i have one at my gym as well.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't have a picture of the machine no, sorry.  It is just a cardio rowing machine.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't have a picture of the machine no, sorry.  It is just a cardio rowing machine.


 Here you go: http://www.concept2.com/05/default.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 21, 2005)

We used to have a cool one at my college that had a computer screen and you could compete against the computer in a race.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> We used to have a cool one at my college that had a computer screen and you could compete against the computer in a race.


I think you can do that with this one... it's a black and white LCD screen, and there are a bunch of different things you can do with it. One of them i THINK was race against the computer, but i never really play with the features other than the intervals and meter dashes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think you can do that with this one... it's a black and white LCD screen, and there are a bunch of different things you can do with it. One of them i THINK was race against the computer, but i never really play with the features other than the intervals and meter dashes.


We have both @ my gym  

I hit them pretty hard before going WW-rafting


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 21, 2005)

The one I am referring to has a 17" display and you actually watch the race.  Most of the fan ones have a pacer, I just thought it was cool to have an actual opponent.  I used to be able to go 30 minutes on that one, I get bored looking at a fan, though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks GG. Unfortunatley, my gym does not have that but it looks like a great cardio exercise. I wish i could use it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> thanks GG. Unfortunatley, my gym does not have that but it looks like a great cardio exercise. I wish i could use it.



Dude, it is friggin brutal.  I love to sprint on it.  It is killer.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

6/22/05

Clean assistance day.

Okay, so sunday was my snatch/clean day where I perform both lifts in the same session at a higher intensity.  This day is devoted to working on my clean.  The weight is much lighter to allow me to focus on bar speed and form.  The other work out will be a snatch assistance day.

warm up- 5min bike; active stretching

cleans
165/3x10

ugh, this weight was to light I think.  It flyes when I touch it.  It is almost harder to keep the form with a light weight for me since I don't have to shrug myself under the bar to get it to my shoulders.  We had no rest intervals.  You go I go with my partner.  We blew through these like nothing.  Really, tired me out.

clean pulls
205/3x5

worked on my pulling.  again no rest intervals.  Counting the cleans we had performed a total of 45 reps in a little under 30min between the two of us.  that is a good amount of volume.

back squat (ass to the floor)
315/2
325/2
335/1
345/1
315/3

felt good to have weight on my back again.  this was he first time I backed squated heavy in about 4 weeks since my bbing contest.  My depth was great and the weight felt good despite me being really fatigued from all the stuff that came before it.

stability ball sit ups with med. ball overhead pass
6lb med ball/15x1
15lb med ball/15x2

Bike- 10min
stretch


in other news.....

-Read a great article on cardiovascular/aerobic training for the strength athlete in the latest edition of Milo.

-Appetite is still off the charts.  I can't get enough food.

-BW is slowly on the rise since the contest.  I was 179lbs today.  I think I will camp out between 180-185.  That is a comfortable weight for me as I can still be explosive and fast and I am just as strong now as I was when I was 195 so I don't know that the extra 10-15lbs is really neccessary.  Although, it does make me look bigger.  However, from all the olympic lifts and pulling I am doing my traps and upper back are growing like mad.  My traps look like they have growen traps on top of them, so that is cool.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

Your appetite is off the charts too?  For whatever reason I am never hungry this summer.  What are reasons for it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 22, 2005)

damn. traps on traps, i want some. good w/o


----------



## largepkg (Jun 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6/22/05
> 
> Clean assistance day.
> 
> ...




P, what's the difference between the light cleans and the clean pulls. Specifically what's different about the motion?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

The main reason is just a fast metabolism augmented by the fact that I am coming off a 20 week diet (hypocaolric state) and my body wants to rebound and be fed to get back to some level of homeostasis.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

Interesting.  Is there any reason in a case like mine?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> P, what's the difference between the light cleans and the clean pulls. Specifically what's different about the motion?



well, cleans are just that....cleans.  Bar on the floor and you pull it to the rack position (front squat position).

clean pulls are just the pull portion of the lift.  bar on floor and you drive it up (deadlift it) to a full triple extension (ankle, knee, hip) and shrug hard and then stop the bar there and set it back down for another rep.  They are supposed to be very explosive.  Basically they help you work on the pull and the shrug of the lift and getting the bar from the floor to the power position faster.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Is there any reason in a case like mine?




you have a tape worm called muscle.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you have a tape worm called muscle.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, cleans are just that....cleans.  Bar on the floor and you pull it to the rack position (front squat position).
> 
> clean pulls are just the pull portion of the lift.  bar on floor and you drive it up (deadlift it) to a full triple extension (ankle, knee, hip) and shrug hard and then stop the bar there and set it back down for another rep.  They are supposed to be very explosive.  Basically they help you work on the pull and the shrug of the lift and getting the bar from the floor to the power position faster.




Thank you Sir!   

I was cleaning 155lbs x 6 and I thought I was doing well. You're cleaning 165 x10 like it's nothing.  

Of course I've only been doing cleans for 4 weeks now so hopefully they'll jump up quick.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 22, 2005)

Also, when you do your clean do you bend a lot at the knees. Or is it just straight up and shrug the weight in one motion?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

largepkg, pfunk will be putting up videos of himself doing olympic lifts soon (i hope)

Good workout by the way


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

Largepkg- I am not doing 10 reps.  I never do more than three reps on olympic lifts since I am working strength and power.  The weight is very light as I am working on rate of force development.  To make up the volume for such a small number of reps per sets I do around 7-10 sets total.  Not following you on the bent knee thing??  I do a clean from the floor so ofcourse I have to bend my knees.  I look just like I do when I deadlift except I am externally rotating at the elbows and leaning my chest over the bar more to get my shoulders infront of the bar to assist in getting a straight pull and not have the bar wind up out in front of my.

Shiznit- video is coming bro.  trust me.  maybe sunday I will get some footage for you.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Largepkg- I am not doing 10 reps.  I never do more than three reps on olympic lifts since I am working strength and power.  The weight is very light as I am working on rate of force development.  To make up the volume for such a small number of reps per sets I do around 7-10 sets total.  Not following you on the bent knee thing??  I do a clean from the floor so ofcourse I have to bend my knees.  I look just like I do when I deadlift except I am externally rotating at the elbows and leaning my chest over the bar more to get my shoulders infront of the bar to assist in getting a straight pull and not have the bar wind up out in front of my.
> 
> Shiznit- video is coming bro.  trust me.  maybe sunday I will get some footage for you.




Sorry I wasn't clear on the bent knee question. I know you have to start with your knees bent but I was speaking on the transition to the front squat position. Example, when using really heavy weight you need to swing the bar up and drop down (bending the knees) to get the weight to the front squat position. I'm not sure if this type of lift is called something else.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Sorry I wasn't clear on the bent knee question. I know you have to start with your knees bent but I was speaking on the transition to the front squat position. Example, when using really heavy weight you need to swing the bar up and drop down (bending the knees) to get the weight to the front squat position. I'm not sure if this type of lift is called something else.




you shrug the bar and get underneath it.  Yes, that is a squat.  Do I bend my knees??  Ofcourse!  How else would I get the weight up to a standing position?  If the weight is heavy enough I have to good ass to the floor with my front squat.  If the weight is light (like yesterdays workout) then there is no need for me to drop all the way down (all though occasionally I will jsut to work on form).  Usually, when the weight is light I am just working on my speed through the power position.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

6/23/05

1.5mile run in the central park resivoir.  Felt good.  This was the first time I have run for a certain distance in a long long long time.  Usually I would just do sprints but today I wanted to do some conditioning.  I was at a 7min. mile pace.  Not bad for someone that never runs.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you shrug the bar and get underneath it.  Yes, that is a squat.  Do I bend my knees??  Ofcourse!  How else would I get the weight up to a standing position?  If the weight is heavy enough I have to good ass to the floor with my front squat.  If the weight is light (like yesterdays workout) then there is no need for me to drop all the way down (all though occasionally I will jsut to work on form).  Usually, when the weight is light I am just working on my speed through the power position.




I figured that. I haven't been doing that. I've been bringing the weight up in one motion without dropping to a squat position!   
Now I know why it's so damn hard to increase weight. I never see anyone doing these types of lifts at my gym, so I don't have a good example to follow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2005)

i tried doing long distance running around my town one day, i did about half a mile and started getting bad cramps. From there on, i was jogging/walking off and on. It was harder than i thought.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I figured that. I haven't been doing that. I've been bringing the weight up in one motion without dropping to a squat position!
> Now I know why it's so damn hard to increase weight. I never see anyone doing these types of lifts at my gym, so I don't have a good example to follow.




well your form may be off also which is why it is so hard to up the weight.  learning to drop to a front squat position will really help you.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i tried doing long distance running around my town one day, i did about half a mile and started getting bad cramps. From there on, i was jogging/walking off and on. It was harder than i thought.




yea, I was cramping pretty bad but I pushed on.  I hate stopping and I don't like to run walk.  I would rather jog really slowly in pain then give in and walk.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Awesome w/o's in here I see!!! Keep it up, looking forward to your new accomplishments!!! Thank you for your kind words in my Journal too, I very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I was cramping pretty bad but I pushed on. I hate stopping and I don't like to run walk. I would rather jog really slowly in pain then give in and walk.


 That's it. I don't want to hear you lecturing me about my knee, Mr. "I would rather jog really slowly in pain..." !!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's it. I don't want to hear you lecturing me about my knee, Mr. "I would rather jog really slowly in pain..." !!!!!




i wasn't in pain!!  I just ramped from lack of water.  I was reffering to running in general and not.....oh whatever....leave me alone.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA




what the hell are you laughing at?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

6/24/05

snatch assistance/technique day

Worked with lighter weights and hammered the form today.

warm up
5min bike
active stretching

snatch
105/3x10

one set (I think number 6) was pretty sloppy.  The others felt okay.  The weight is really light so it flyes up there.

snatch pulls
135/3x5

felt good.  really explosive into triple extensin and shrug today.

snatch grip RDL
225/8x3

love this exercise.  the grip difficulty is my favorite part.

behind the neck snatch grip press
85/10x3

some light behind the neck pressing to loosen up the external rotators

stability ball YTAs
10 reps x 3 sets

stability ball hypers
BW/10x2

coc#1/6x3

stretching


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what the hell are you laughing at?




You Two 

It was pretty funny


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

clean and jerk, snatch, snatch pulls, snatch grip RDL, behind the neck snatch grip press, and every other olympic lift you do...i EXPECT all of them performed on video so i can have a freakin clue how each one is performed.   

p, i need to work on my grip. My deads, BB rows, and every other exercise has been going up..especially deads but my grip is preventing me from doing it. I tried to do 335 today on the deads, got it up off the floor but my grip failed and it slipped off. I was wondering if you could give me any tips to improve my grip.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 24, 2005)

Good work out P. How many weeks until the contest?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Grippers, static holds(BB/DB), square bar pullups, towell pullups, plate pinches, farmer walks


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> towell pullups


 Those are way harder than I though they would be.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

ay ay captain!

explain how towel pullups are done


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Get 2 towells and throw them over a pullup bar.  Grab onto them(one with each hand) and do pullups.  If its too easy, do 2 towells per hand.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> clean and jerk, snatch, snatch pulls, snatch grip RDL, behind the neck snatch grip press, and every other olympic lift you do...i EXPECT all of them performed on video so i can have a freakin clue how each one is performed.
> 
> p, i need to work on my grip. My deads, BB rows, and every other exercise has been going up..especially deads but my grip is preventing me from doing it. I tried to do 335 today on the deads, got it up off the floor but my grip failed and it slipped off. I was wondering if you could give me any tips to improve my grip.




Well, sunday is the day when I perform my snatches and clean and jerks at a higher intensity then I do during the week when I am working on technique.  So I am not going to do any presses or anything like that.  The snatch grip presses are just behind the neck shoulder presses with a snatch grip (arms wide out).  I unrack the bar on my shoulder like I am doing a squat and then I just press it from there.

For grip, everything Jake said is everything I do.  Other than that just keep deadlifting and shrugging heavy weight.  Even if you have to do less reps and more sets.  Here is one thing that helped me:

say you can shrug 315 for 5 reps until your grip gives out.  Instead of going all out try doing 315 for only 2-3 reps but do a whole bunch of sets (even 8-10).  Set your rest interval at 30sec to start.  Each week try to either add a rep to each set or decrease the rest interval by 5sec.  Aftera  few weeks you should have a pretty decent 315 shrug and a much stronger grip to boot.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get 2 towells and throw them over a pullup bar. Grab onto them(one with each hand) and do pullups. If its too easy, do 2 towells per hand.


 You can also wrap a big towel around the bar.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Get online you jerk, I have to send you something!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Good work out P. How many weeks until the contest?



5 weeks....I think...lol.  I am still in the volume loading phase of my training, as you can tell by the high number of reps I am doing in my technique workouts, since I got a late start because of the BBing contest.  In a week or two I am going to up the intensity of my technique lifts and lower the volume and frequency (only training the lifts 2x's per week) and try and go for max effort lifts at about 85-90% intensity.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

for the towel push ups you can do them two ways.  You can take the towels (I prefer two towels) and wrap them around the bar and do pull ups (or wrap them around the bar and do curls or anyother lift).  John Brookfield calls this soft bar lifting.  Or you can take the towel and places it over the bar so that the ends hang down.  Wrap duck tape around the ends to secure them together.  Do this for two towels, one for each hand.  Perform your pull ups hanging on the towel ends.  that is really hard.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> (only training the lifts 2x's per week)


 Are you only going to work out twice a week or are you going to break it up?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Are you only going to work out twice a week or are you going to break it up?




I will probably just do my snatches and clean and jerks both on the same day twice a week.  the third day i will just do general strength stuff probably just for upper body and some shoulder work.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

so, do i take a small cloth towel (used for washing your face) or a big towel (like u use after you swim or take a shower) and wrap it around completely and perform the pullups or just wrap it so that the ends hang off?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> so, do i take a small cloth towel (used for washing your face) or a big towel (like u use after you swim or take a shower) and wrap it around completely and perform the pullups or just wrap it so that the ends hang off?


 Use the towels you use to dry off with after a shower to wrap around the bar. Use hand towels to drape over the bar as handles. the handles are harder, I can only do 9 of those. The others a can do around 13 with one towel around it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2005)

6/25/05

3 miles on the rower.  did it in 20:02


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 25, 2005)

That's a pretty good 5k for someone who doesn't run.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That's a pretty good 5k for someone who doesn't run.




lol, I didn't run.  I did it on the rowing machine.  I wont run that far.  Running for distance like that kills my hips, knees and back.  But the rower is non impact and is absolutly awesome.  I don't mind running sprits outside though (hate the treadmill).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, I didn't run.  I did it on the rowing machine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2005)

p-funk, dont forget the videos!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

6/25/05

warm up- 5min bike, active stretching.

snatch
115/2
135/2x2

hit a personal best in the snatch.  It wasn't pretty.  My form was all over the place.  I need to work on it more.  Also, it could have just been nervous and anxiousness.  I couldn't even get a good set up position or drop down into the squat well.  I had so much going through my head.

clean and Jerk
155/2
185/1
195/1
205/1

again, a personal best.  again, form was shitty.  just to much in my head.

olympic front squat
225/2
235/2
245/2
260/2
265/2

another personal best.  the form on these was fine.  I was able to stay strong despite all the stuff that came before.

stretch.


Man, the O-lifts are just so nerve racking.  I keep practicing and practicing and I keep finding different parts I need to work on.  it sucks.  When I approach the bar I have so much in my head.  Pull this way, shrug, drop down, lock your elbows out, quick feet, etc.....It is driving me nuts.  When I get to the heavier weight I can just muscle it up there and not worry about it but the form is all over the place.  With better form I can pull a lot more weight.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome squat numbers P-funk. How long are you waiting between sets?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey P-funk, what exactly is "active streching?" Is it just normal streches, or what?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, the O-lifts are just so nerve racking. I keep practicing and practicing and I keep finding different parts I need to work on. it sucks. When I approach the bar I have so much in my head.


 I have the same problem, I'm also worried if I screw up on a snatch I'll drop the weight on my head.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2005)

pfunk, where are the freakin videos like you promised?!?!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome numbers your throwin around Brother Patrick!!! 5 more weeks huh? Go Get "em!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Awesome squat numbers P-funk. How long are you waiting between sets?




my partner goes and I go.  It is about 30sec or less.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey P-funk, what exactly is "active streching?" Is it just normal streches, or what?




stretching by performing movements similiar to the movement you will be performing.  Squats, overhead presses, light jerks, drop cleans etc...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I have the same problem, I'm also worried if I screw up on a snatch I'll drop the weight on my head.




yea, the worst part for me is the flat back.  When I deadlift I can go really friggin heavy and keep my spine perfectly flat.  But, with the O-lifts I round out sometimes because I get anxious to drop under the bar or to go to my shrug etc...there are so many components of the lift that I have to think about I get nervous.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome numbers your throwin around Brother Patrick!!! 5 more weeks huh? Go Get "em!!!




thank you.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pfunk, where are the freakin videos like you promised?!?!




Jeez man you are impatient.  I posted my workout and had to run out to take care of some stuff.  Here is the video of my clean and Jerk.  I don't have to drop much into a front squat because the weight is still pretty light to me (this is the 195).  I move the bar fast from the floor and get a good pull on it.  If you watch also when I jerk you can catch something funny.  It you have quicktime to play it with it is best because you can fast forward really slowly if you hold down your left click on the tracker on the quick time window.  I caught my clean really close into my throat.  When I went to jerk it you will see my head shoot backwards.  That isn't supposed to happen.  I should be looking straight ahead the entire time.  The only reason it happened was because I caught myself on the bottom of the chin with the bar during my jerk.  LOL.  It hurt!  My training partner has chipped his tooth twice doing jerks.


clean and jerk


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2005)

lol pfunk, i was just messin around..i wasnt mad. I cant even see you're video yet (too many users downloading file)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2005)

With that many users downloading, it looks like P-Funk is the next male internet porn star .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2005)

lol p, you're face was priceless after the bar hit your chin. Ouch!

However, that wasnt bad. Even though it was lightweight, it was still pretty good form regardless of the chin part. I never knew they had green plates? wtf ive only seen black or grey plates in my whole life. wow

But anyways, who doesnt wanna see a big guy with his nasty bandanna and hammer strength shirt puttin up big numbers?  

Whats the name of the gym you go to? It looks like you guys have a lot of room for your own space to do olympic training and deadlifts. At my gym where the rack is, there isnt much room at all and it's so close to all the machines. Ill try to get a picture of what it looks like someday but it pisses me off that we cannot slam the weights after doing deadlifts or id be in trouble.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2005)

How'd you download it? It's still too busy for me...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2005)

just keep refreshing the page sean, eventually it will work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I never knew they had green plates? wtf ive only seen black or grey plates in my whole life.


 Those are bumper plates, there for oly lifting. There rubber soo you can drop them and they wont break and don't make as much noise.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

lol, we have no room at the gym!!!  I did that standing inbetween the decline and incline bench.  If someone is Benching and I miss a lift it is pretty much going to end up in their lap.  No pressure.  Anyway, I will try and get some better video of a real clean since that weight was light enough for me to just power clean it with out squat cleaning.  I will post more video as time goes on.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice clean and jerk.  What would you say your est. 1RM is?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cool Video. You made it look pretty easy, other than whacking your Chin


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Ian.

P- I don't know what my 1RM is since my form is so bad.  I sent the link and a few of my snatches and my 205lb jerk to my buddy and he calls me and says "Damn, the bar was moving really fast.  Your form sucks.  But you were really quick off the floor."  He gave me some pointers.  He and another friend of mine are training for the state championship next month and they are part of an olympic lifting team out on long island.  They told me to come out there this sunday to lift with them.  They told the coach I am coming and he said he would try to devote and hour of his time to my training.  I think they need lifters in my weight class for their team so hopefully I will get to lift out there every sunday if I can.  The thing that sucks is that I can shrug well over 300lbs with a hook grip.  I can deadlift over 400lbs with the hook grip.  I can front squat near 300lbs in the rack position.  I just have to get all of them to work together and I will have a decent lift.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

6/27/05

Upper body day.

There was three of us today so RI was you go, you go, I go.  My one friend had not trained with us in months so it was cool to have him back.  During the Push presses he looked at my other friend and was like "so how the hell does patty work these days?  You put more weight on the bar and he just gets stronger instead of getting weaker!"  hahah.  then he asked me what I weigh now and I said I weighed 177 this AM.  He was like "Man, that scale downstairs is 4lbs heavy I think too!!"  I was like "No way!  I am 174??"  hahahha.  We were laughing.  He was like "Who cares, you look good and you are stronger than ever.  Screw it."

warm up
Bike- 5min
active stretching

Push Press
205/4
215/3
225/2

Moved 225 fast too.  It felt great.  I was going to do jerks today but was still fried from yesterday so I went with some push presses instead.

bent over row
225/8x3

square beam pull ups
BW/8x3

BB curl
95/12
95/10

YTA
10 reps x 2sets

abs

stretch


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

Is Yan training with you?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is Yan training with you?




no, yan doesn't come into the city anymore.  I don't think yan works out anymore...lol.  these are two other friends of mine.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 27, 2005)

P-funk, Who are you certified from? NSCA?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> P-funk, Who are you certified from? NSCA?




NASM.  I think I will take my CSCS test in Dec.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good luck. NASM is a bit more expensive than others for CPT.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

yes it is.  I like it a lot.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Owner of a lonely heart... owner of a broken heart


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

move yourself...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

pfunk youre from manhattan right? How far away is that from rochester, NY?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pfunk youre from manhattan right? How far away is that from rochester, NY?




Manhattan is NYC, all the way south in the state.  Rochester is all the way north on the lake.  About 5 hours I believe.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> NASM.  I think I will take my CSCS test in Dec.



Moved it back again?  Me too.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Moved it back again?  Me too.




lol, I had to.  I didn't even have the materials.  I need to order them.  Are you taking it in NYC?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2005)

If it is not offered in Philly in december, yes.  I don't think it is, either.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought the newest Sports Illustrated today (the one with Tim Duncan and Ben Wallace going up for a rebound on the cover).  I usually never buy magazines and never SI since i get all my sports news from ESPN.  The reason I bough it is because a freind of mine that trains  at Dr. Leistner's house said there was an articel in it about this guy that Doc trains.  The guy is 31yrs. old and trying to make a comeback to play arena football.  He went to the tryouts for Albany's football team.  This was the first he had played football since 1990!!!!  The story is absolutly amazing.  The man was obviously cut.  The articel just talks about how everyone in the Arena league has a stroy as to why they are there (injury, drugs, crime, etc...).  Well, this guys story was that in 1990 he was a junior in high school in Long Island.  He played Linebacker and had a 4.4 forty.  He was going to have it all....a free ride to a Division 1A schoold!!  But, he was jumped by 4 guys (4 kids that were drunk at a party and angry becasue he was dating one of the guys x-girlfriends).  The guys beat him with stick ball bats.  they beat him to death (he died in the ER and was revived and had an emergency crainotomoy performed).  He wound up in a coma and was temporarily paralized.  He rebuilt himself and is now trying to comeback to the game.  You have to read the story about this kid.  He is an amazing person.  he has nothing bad to say about the kids that did this to him.  he never had any comments about the kids at all.  he even went up to Clinton state corrections facility to visit the kid and wrote a letter saying that he reccomends him to be parolled so he can move on with his life!!  The story is amazing.  It isn't about some big time player, some multi million dollar contract or anything like that.  It is just a story about an amazing human being.  And ofcourse there is a sweet as picture in Dr. Leistner's garage where he is deadlifting a thick bar with huge truck tires on it and Doc is standing infront of him.  Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

i get sports illustrated magazines every thursday (my dad is a HUGE SI buff .. reads word for word on every single page). So ill check it out this thursday when it comes.

I surprised he had nothing bad to say about those kids. If i were in his shoes, i would really want to get a gun and shoot him for ruining my life. Props to him.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

You work for SI dont you...  I will check it out(hope your getting commision)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2005)

just read the article this morning. It really was an inspirational one. He was basically a celebrity in his town, everyone wanted to help him. What really caught my attention was that being an athlete helped both of them fight through their problems and set goals to accomplish. It really is sad that a superstar in high school had his life ruined like that but this guy is definitely my motivation to keep going and never give up until i accomplish the goals i set for myself.

If you were in Siegal's shoes, what would you say to him after meeting him in prison for the first time since the attack. It's odd that he said "yo, my bad" as quoted in the SI article.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know what I would say.  I would probably just cry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

So how are you liking your training regimine right now Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

6/29/05


clean technique day.

this work out sucked!!  I don't know what it is, the head and humidity or what.  I was exhausted and couldn't get a good pull on the bar at all.  Even my training partner had an awful workout.  Everything, and I mean everything, felt heavy today.....and today is my light day!!  WTF!  I think starting next week I will start to decrease volume by dropping one day of training and go down to three days per week.  I have had higher volume for the past 2 weeks of training now to push my body.  Now I will drop and do 2 days a week of just clean and jerks and snatches.  the third day will be just some basic strength stuff.  So here is my crappy workout.....


cleans
155/3x8

felt no need to put on more weight since i was moving so damn slow today.  My pulls suck and it was awful.

clean pulls
205/2x5

terrible pulls.  this was bad....moving on....


back squat
315/3x4

awful.  even this felt heavy and it shouldn't

crap workout.


I have come to the conclusion that working on olympic lifts is a lot llike golfing.  If you make a bad shot and hit in the woods or the lake you get angry and frustrated.  What results is an entire bad round of golf as all you shots are bad because you are thinking to much.  The same thing happens when I do cleans.  Two bad lifts and that is it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So how are you liking your training regimine right now Patrick?




I like it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 6/29/05
> 
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that working on olympic lifts is a lot llike golfing.  If you make a bad shot and hit in the woods or the lake you get angry and frustrated.  What results is an entire bad round of golf as all you shots are bad because you are thinking to much.  The same thing happens when I do cleans.  Two bad lifts and that is it.




Interesting analogy.  I don't neccesarilly agree.  Though it is extremely difficult to overcome that mental battle.  Sometimes it is good to just step away and refocus and come back with a fresh mind.

Training for any sport, requires fighting the mind.  You seem to do an awesome job at it


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 29, 2005)

at least u have the energy to workout P


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

> this work out sucked!! I don't know what it is, the head and humidity or what. I was exhausted and couldn't get a good pull on the bar at all. Even my training partner had an awful workout. Everything, and I mean everything, felt heavy today.....and today is my light day!! WTF! I think starting next week I will start to decrease volume by dropping one day of training and go down to three days per week. I have had higher volume for the past 2 weeks of training now to push my body. Now I will drop and do 2 days a week of just clean and jerks and snatches. the third day will be just some basic strength stuff. So here is my crappy workout....


Don't let this get you down, man. This kind of crap happens to me sometimes out of nowhere.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2005)

7/1/05

snatch technique work

warm up
bike- 5min
active stretching

snatch
115/3x5

UGH.  This weight is really ligth.  I can pull it right overhead.  The more I work on form the more depressed I get...like I will never get it!  I am really hard on myself and want it to look perfect and flawless.  I just keep pounding down technique and feel like it will never come.  I can't wait to go out and train with the team on sunday (I hope it is still happening despite the holiday weekend).

snatch pulls
135/3x5

felt fine.  really fast off the floor and shrugging.  still very light weigth

snatch grip RDL
245/4x3

snatch squats
75/5x3

did these to help get more flexable catching the bar overhead.

behind the neck snatch grip presses
95/6x3

easy weight.  just finished with some light pressing.

stretch.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 1, 2005)

if the weight is too easy for you, why don't you increase it slowly as you do more sets?

Like if you're doing 115 for snatches, why not do

1 x 115
1 x 130
1 x 145  (this is just an example) .. if the form gets sloppy, then decrease the weight by 5 pounds or so.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> if the weight is too easy for you, why don't you increase it slowly as you do more sets?
> 
> Like if you're doing 115 for snatches, why not do
> 
> ...



because the wieght is easy but the form is off.  I need to get more comfortable and confident sinking into a fulll snatch squat.  My strength outways my technique.  I am strong enough and can generate enough force to take 155lbs from the floor and just stand up with it all the way overhead.  But that is shitty form and at some point I wont be able to lift heavier becasue I will hit the wall.  If I can clean up and polish my form I can lift a lot heavier.  Also, this day is all about technique, the heavier I go the more my form will start to breakdown.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

3 mile row in 19:24sec.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, I ate myself silly today!  Ivonne and I went to this Brazillian Resturaunt, Churrascario Plataforma.  If you are in Manhattan someday and have a big appetite I recommend it highly.  It is located at 49th st. between 8th and 9th ave.  It is amazing.  The way it works is that there is a fixed price ($50 for dinner per person) and it is an all you can eat salad bar.  But don't eat to much of the salad bar because the best is yet to come!!  You each get these coasters with one side green and one side red.  The red side means that you don't want anything at the moment.  Flip it to green and that means BRING ON THE MEAT....and look out!!  They just bring around these skewers of meat.....flank steak, tenderloin, pork, lamb, chicken, beef ribs, pork ribs, turkey wrapped in bacon, beef wrapped in bacon.  It is all you can eat.  They just come over when you are showing green and start cutting until you say stop!!  Man, I got my moneys worth today!  I ate so much meat.  God the flank steak was so good.  I am so full now but it was well worth it.


In other news I broke a wall in our apartment.  I was re-enacting something funny I saw for Ivonne and I pounded my hands into the wall and we heard this sound like little rocks falling.  I said "what the hell?" and she said "did you break something.".  After further inspection we noticed this large cracked had appeared, splitting the wall in half....haha....goog luck explaining that to the landlord.....ah, F*ck him.  What has he done for me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I pounded my hands into the wall splitting the wall in half



Man, you're an animal!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

i gotta try this brazilian restaurant someday

have you ever eaten in a japanese restaurant? If not, you basically sit at a table of 12 with other people and the chef is in the middle cooking right in front of you doing all sorts of tricks with their silverware and stuff. The food is delicious too, give it a try someday.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i gotta try this brazilian restaurant someday
> 
> have you ever eaten in a japanese restaurant? If not, you basically sit at a table of 12 with other people and the chef is in the middle cooking right in front of you doing all sorts of tricks with their silverware and stuff. The food is delicious too, give it a try someday.




yes, I have eaten at a japanese resturaunt like that before. The food is good.  The problem is that (a) it is not all you can eat meat and (b) I don;t even know 12 people that I like enough to sit down and share a meal with (LOL).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 3 mile row in 19:24sec.


What the heck is this?  A 3 mile run?   19:24 is awesome.  That is under 6-1/2 minute miles.  I used to run alot, and my BEST 5K I averaged 6:20 miles.  Sheesh.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2005)

That resturaunt sounds awesome!!! Great time on the 3 mile row too!!! Ummmm, about the wall............ yeah, were gonna need a safety deposit!!! (In my best "Office Space" voice)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What the heck is this?  A 3 mile run?   19:24 is awesome.  That is under 6-1/2 minute miles.  I used to run alot, and my BEST 5K I averaged 6:20 miles.  Sheesh.




no, LOL.  Row, as in the rowing machine as in rowing, like you do on water..lol.  It was hard none the less.  I was hauling ass to do it.  If I can hit 15min for a 3 mile row I think I would be amazed.

i wish it was a run.  I don't like to run for distance since it beats my hips up pretty bad.  I ran last week (1.5 miles) for the first time in a real long time and had a 7min. mile though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That resturaunt sounds awesome!!! Great time on the 3 mile row too!!! Ummmm, about the wall............ yeah, were gonna need a safety deposit!!! (In my best "Office Space" voice)




the resturaunt is awesome!!  We should have a big IM get together there and tear it the heck up!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

> the resturaunt is awesome!! We should have a big IM get together there and tear it the heck up!!!



If that ever happened, we would end up eating all the meat and the restaurant would ban us for life


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> If that ever happened, we would end up eating all the meat and the restaurant would ban us for life



screw it....go down in a blaze of glory!!  It is their fault for being all you can eat.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> .... I was re-enacting something funny I saw for Ivonne and I pounded my hands into the wall


im sure this by itself was funny!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> im sure this by itself was funny!




yea, we laughed pretty hard.  Especially because there is now this big crack in the wall.  hahaha, I am laughing just typing.  I think I will go look at it and laugh some more.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, we laughed pretty hard. Especially because there is now this big crack in the wall. hahaha, I am laughing just typing. I think I will go look at it and laugh some more.


 I still can't believe this happened...

 All because of that stupid commercial. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 "GET IN THERE AND GIVE IT SOME HEAT!!!! GIVE IT SOME HEAT!!!!"


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

GIVE IT SOME HEAT!! HAHHAHAAHAHA, that is absolutly the funniest thing I have ever seen.  I should breakdown are neighbors wall!  hahhaha, pay her back for being a loud drunk at 3am on the weekends.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

which commercial are you guys talking about?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> which commercial are you guys talking about?



it isn't an american commercial.  it is from something that someone sent to me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 3, 2005)

LMFAO...I always resort to taking my anger out on the wall as well...a worthy competitor


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

lol, i wasn't angry though.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 3, 2005)

what are ur plans this weekend P?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

7/3/05

worked out with the big boys today.  It was awesome.  I took the train out to Long Island to train with my freind and the olympic team he is on, a few of them are getting ready for the state championship later this month.  So my freind introduces me and the coach says "what kind of experience do you have?"  before I could answer my friend goes "nothin', he is a bodybuilder. haha."  So the coach is like "Oh boy.  A bodybuilder."  and then my friend says "yeah, but he can squat and deadlift and do all that stuff so it isn't so bad."  So the coach then starts telling everyone that there is a meet this sat. in NJ and he is getting names of those that want to compete.  Then he asks me if I want to come and watch the meet so I say okay.  My friend whispers to me "tell him f*ck that I want to compete in the meet."  I was like "no way man.  I can't even perform the lift...lol"  So my friend and I begin lifting

Front squats
225/2x a ton of sets

We were just loosening up with front squats.  The coach and my buddy are giving me shit about being a BB'er and talking about how tight my chest is because of benching and how my eccentric is to slow and I am keeping my legs and hips to tight.  they are trying to get me really bouncy with my squat and keep my legs loose.  So I didn't go heavy at all.  I just worked on speed.

So now my friend says, okay, lets do some snatches.  So we are loading the bar on the platform when he looks over at the coach and yells "hey, pat just told me he wants to compete this sat.  F*ck watching!"  so the coach laughs and says "can you even do the lifts?"  and I am like "not really great or anything."  so he says "well, lets see what ya got.  step up to the bar and set up for a snatch."  So I step up and get set.  I then perform a snatch.  the coach laughs and says "holy sh*t!!  How long have you been doing these exercises?"  so i say "I have only seriously been snatching since 3 weeks ago" and my friend fills him in that I just finished a BBing contest.  He then says "3 weeks!  Where did you learn how to snatch."  So I said "I read it in a book."  He says "What book."  I said "Explosive lifting for sports." This leads to more laugher and he then says "Damn, and that isn't even a good book!!  Dude, you are a natural!  That was awesome.  Pull a few more for me."  So I am pulling snatchs and he is adjusting me here and there...."feet closer, hands closer, shrug harder, drop faster, speed..etc.."  He then says "Man, this is awesome!  If you aren't making money from BBing just drop it!  You were meant to do this.  I see you moving big big weight in a very short period of time.  What is you best back squat."  I tell him that I have hit 400 before.  he says "yea, but high bar."  I say "that was high bar." he was like "holy crap. man, this is awesome.  you need to get here to train with us 3 times a week."  but I tell him I can only come on sunday because of work I can't get the train out there everynight.  So he was like "okay, just please come back.  I am very excited."  then he says "oh yea, you feel like competing this sat. with out team?"  hahahaha...

So, he had me working with really light weight today 110lb snatch and 152lb clean and jerks.  He says that I already have the strength.  I just need the speed getting under the bar so he wants me to save heavier lifts for meets and during workouts to just work on my speed.  he says if my power and speed increase I can get the heavier weight.  It will all come together.  So, I guess I may compete this sat.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what are ur plans this weekend P?




relax.  maybe go to conney island tomorrow.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/3/05
> 
> worked out with the big boys today....


  
 I love you! Go for it!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 3, 2005)

fuck bb P..do what u love..lifting the heavy weight..Besides, the coach said u would make more money powerlifting anyway, right?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2005)

wow P, congrats. I guess you were born with talent. Good luck in the competition if you plan on competing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the resturaunt is awesome!!  We should have a big IM get together there and tear it the heck up!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

AWESOME Patrick. Fuck born with talent, you've worked and studied hard and you've always took nothing less then perfection. That's why I admire you so much. That's what being a winner is and it's great you have a coach seeing that. Good luck and do that Comp this weekend!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks guys.  We shall see what happens. Still unsure about this sat.  I am getting a little annoyed with my left shoulder and neck bothering me.

Oak- lol, he didn't say I could make any money at all.  there is no money in sports like this.  he was just saying if you aren't making money being a bb'er why be a bb'er?  lol, gotta love weightlifters.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Thats COOL, good luck competing if ya do, Awesome!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2005)

Awesome Patrick   Ditto to what Rock said.

Careful with the shoulder and neck, Is that from low BF and the BB competition?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Awesome Patrick   Ditto to what Rock said.
> 
> Careful with the shoulder and neck, Is that from low BF and the BB competition?




Thanks Ian.  Whatever I did to my neck and shoulder happened when I was training for the stupid BBing contest.  I think it was just from dieting and being deplted and still trying to lift balls out.  My orthopedic surgeon wants me to go to the chiropracter that he recommended to have him check out my neck.  He doesn't like chiro's usually but he says this guy is very good and he may be able to help me out so I got to get on that.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 4, 2005)

P-funk, did you see the competitive eating championship on conney island?
If I lived in NY I would definitely go check it out.  I think it'd be funny as hell to see a 140lb japanese man devour 53 hot dogs in 12 min.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> P-funk, did you see the competitive eating championship on conney island?
> If I lived in NY I would definitely go check it out.  I think it'd be funny as hell to see a 140lb japanese man devour 53 hot dogs in 12 min.




I have seen it on TV but no, I didn't not go all the way out to coney island to watch.  lol.  there is way to many people there this weekend and that would drive me insane.  plus coney island brooklyn is pretty far from manhattan's upper eastside.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

Awesome about the Olympic lifting Patrick!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome about the Olympic lifting Patrick!




Yes, it is great.  I think the best part about it is that for once I get to have someone train me!!  I love that.  The people on the team are all really cool too and everyone watches you lift and then gives you pointers, not just the coach.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2005)

7/5/05

worked on speed and technique today.

warm up- 5min bike

olympic front squats (speed reps)
185/2x3
225/2x3

snatch
115/3x6

damn, I was faster than ever with this weight today. I was pulling much better and really dropping under the bar quick today.

clean and jerk
135/2x3
155/2x3

felt pretty good here also. Speed is really coming up. The first rep I would power clean and then power jerk. the second rep would be a squat clean and split jerk. Weight was moving fast.

snatch pulls
175/2x4

standing overhead BB press
165/5x3

put in some presses just for fun.

NG pull ups
Bw/15, 10, 8

love to end the workouts with BW pull ups.

prone cobra
10,10,10

worked on some lower traps today as well. gotta get those scapular stabalizers strong.

spread eagle situps
BW + 20/10
BW + 30/10x2

decline sit ups
BW + 85/8x2

COC #1/5x4

stretch


This was a good workout. I am starting to feel better about the lifts and the coach was right about the lighter weight. The faster I can move it the more confident I get. I am starting to really generate some good power and speed during my lifts.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yes, it is great.  I think the best part about it is that for once I get to have someone train me!!  I love that.  The people on the team are all really cool too and everyone watches you lift and then gives you pointers, not just the coach.


Sounds like a great time and right up your alley, much success to you BRother Patrick!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 5, 2005)

P...when you loaded your Potassium, did you start with 1 every other hour beginning W, then increase to 1 per hour on Th., then 2 per hour on F and Sat then taper back down on Sun?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> P...when you loaded your Potassium, did you start with 1 every other hour beginning W, then increase to 1 per hour on Th., then 2 per hour on F and Sat then taper back down on Sun?




I did:

wed- 1 every 1-1.5hrs
thurs- 2 every 1-1.5hrs
fri- 4 every 1-1.5hrs
sat- same as fri.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I did:
> 
> wed- 1 every 1-1.5hrs
> thurs- 2 every 1-1.5hrs
> ...


OK...Just checking.    I start loading it today.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

is it different than yours?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

although im not one to train this style, it is an interesting read...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

whoa, where have you been??


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

long story.... whats new... seems your doing some pure strength training?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> long story.... whats new... seems your doing some pure strength training?




yea, all explosive lifting and power training. Pretty much just the olympic lifts.  I haven't benched in a while.  All I do is front squat, clean and jerk, snatch and clean or snatch pulls.  Sometimes I do some overhead presses or chin ups.  But really just the other three exercises and that is it.  How are you?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

Im doin well... job change, moved back south and have a baby girl due next month 

just training with my bro as usual.... havent been around much, seein whats new in this muther


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Im doin well... job change, moved back south and have a baby girl due next month
> 
> just training with my bro as usual.... havent been around much, seein whats new in this muther




great!  Congrats on the baby.  How is your bro?  tell him what's up.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is it different than yours?


Yes.  I'm only going up to 2 per hour.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes.  I'm only going up to 2 per hour.




yea, I was taking up to 3 per hour.  I don't know how effetive it is anyway.  Sometimes I would get bored and take two.  Or I would be depleted and tired and foget to take them also....lol, maybe that is why I looked like shit and you don't.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, change of plans.  I wont be competing this Saturday.  I really want to but honestly, the Cleveland Indians are in town to play the Yankees that day and I got 4 tickets....lol, when baseball calls I listen.  I don't mind though.  I will train on sunday hopefully with the team (or those that didn't train the day before at least) and there will be many more contests this summer.   There is one like every other weekend.  I hope I can do the one in Conneticut on Aug. 6th with my friends.  I just got summoned to friggin Jury duty on Aug. 1st (grrr.  ).


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I was taking up to 3 per hour.  I don't know how effetive it is anyway.  Sometimes I would get bored and take two.  Or I would be depleted and tired and foget to take them also....lol, maybe that is why I looked like shit and you don't.


I don't think you looked like shit.  You went up against others with lots of help.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't think you looked like shit.  You went up against others with lots of help.




I don't like to make excuses.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice!  I hope The Indians Spank the Yanks all over the place.

That is one trip I am planning in the next couple of years, gotta see Yankee stadium before the new one is built.  So many ballparks to see so little money


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Okay, change of plans. I wont be competing this Saturday. I really want to but honestly, the Cleveland Indians are in town to play the Yankees that day and I got 4 tickets....lol, when baseball calls I listen.


So are we rooting for cleveland or new york?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So are we rooting for cleveland or new york?




Do you have to ask that question?  Take one guess!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice!  I hope The Indians Spank the Yanks all over the place.
> 
> That is one trip I am planning in the next couple of years, gotta see Yankee stadium before the new one is built.  So many ballparks to see so little money




let me know if/when you come down.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2005)

cleveland better whip their ass

the coach for the team is going to be dissapointed pfunk, mighty dissapointed


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> cleveland better whip their ass
> 
> the coach for the team is going to be dissapointed pfunk, mighty dissapointed




no he wont.  I am sure he still wants me to hone my chops on the lifts anyway.  He would be disappointed if I don't go watch though.  He will understand.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2005)

7/7/05

warm up
-5min. bike
- olympic front squat (light weight/working on speed)- 225/2x5
- dynamic stretching

Snatch
115/2x6

Obviously still going ligth adn working on my speed and technique to pull from the floor and drop under the bar.  Had some really great pulls today and some "so so" ones.  All in all I am starting to get faster on droping into my overhead squat.  The form is starting to feel better.

clean and jerk
155/2x6

these were pretty good today.  felt fast droping to my squat clean and pulled pretty well.  It is funny, even thought the weight is realy light I am still fried by the end of the workout.  I can see what the coach means by trying to have my go lighter and work on just getting faster and moving from a shrug and dropping into a squat.  The strength elements are already there as I can clean, front squat, and shrug good weight.  I just need to quickness to translate that into a solid lift.  it will come.

clean pulls
225/2x4

olympic back squat
225/1
275/1
315/1
325/1
335/1

For awhile I have been squating at shoulder width or a little wider and the bar not so high on my back.  Today I decided I should go back to olympic squats so I can get used to the motion again.  This was a great day of squating.  The weight felt light.  I had the bar up high on my traps and I was in about hip width apart or less with my stance.  I was going really deep too.  Felt good to squat like this again.

did some general light lifting today also....

standing DB overhead press
70/8x2

support rows (angled grip)
135/8x2

superset
a) coc trainer/10x3
b) coc#1/10sec, coc#1/5sec x 2

Damn, supersetted my grippers today it friggin killed me.  Especially my left hand!!  WOW.

COC trainer/12x2

did some easy reps then.

cable ext. shoulder rotation.
3 sets

stretched out.

Felt pretty good today.  The lifts are getting better.  It is funny how much of it is about quick speed.  I have seen some guys throw up some crazy cleans before and they aren't as strong as I am in a lot of lifts!  There were some track guys at the gym the other night and my friend who was a D1 Javalin thrower is the same way.  These guys could throw up awesome cleans but when they put 135lbs on the bar and try to press it over head they are dying to get 6-8 reps!!  It isn't fair!!  haha.  They are just so fast.  They say that all you need to do is be able to shrug a weight up to your belt line and then from there you just need the amount of speed neccessary to drop all the way under it!  These guys are real real fast and explosive.  I gotta get that speed.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear you won't be competing Saturday, but your right, baseball calls!!! You'll have plenty like you said, nothing but the best wishes for you!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you won't be competing Saturday, but your right, baseball calls!!! You'll have plenty like you said, nothing but the best wishes for you!!!




LOL, yea.  I am just a little scared about what the coach will say.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 7, 2005)

just have your friend tell him that you were called in to work or something and you'll compete the next time.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 7, 2005)

I can't wait until my light squat is 225 lol


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> just have your friend tell him that you were called in to work or something and you'll compete the next time.



*cough* Pussy *cough*


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> *cough* Pussy *cough*


Who are you calling a pussy????


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

7/8/05

cardio

3min. Rowing machine warm up

rowing sprints

1600 meters- 5:55

RI= 3min.

800 meters- 2:57

RI= 2min.

400 meters- 1:21

RI= 2min.

200 meters- :38

RI= 90sec

100 meters- 18.8 sec

RI= 45sec
100 meters- 18.2 sec

abs
stretch


Damn, that was some tough rowing sprints.  I was happy to break 6min on the mile.  Talk about lactic acid!!  I couldn't un-hook my feet fast enough at the end.  My legs were on fire.  This stuff just killed me.


----------



## WATTS (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn P, that cardio session looks intense. i have deffenetly got to give this a try one of these days.

great job hitting under 6 min mile for rowing, keep up the great work man!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> Damn P, that cardio session looks intense. i have deffenetly got to give this a try one of these days.
> 
> great job hitting under 6 min mile for rowing, keep up the great work man!




thank you.  yeah, it was real intense.  I started to feel sick in the middle of it.  I am pretty good at sprinting so anywhere from 100-400 meters I am okay.  When I go over that and still try to maintain an all out row is when the shit hits the fan.  I was dieing to try and keep pace.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 8, 2005)

can't wait to try out the rowing machines when i go off to college. The gym there looks pretty nice.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

7/9/05

1/2 hour of stretching and yoga.

Put myself through 1/2 hour of yoga and other stretches.  Yoga is tuff.  Don't think that it is easy because it is just "stretching".  It is a different kind of strength.  I was soaking wet with sweat after 10min.  My legs and hips felt great afterwards too.  Going to try and do this 2 times a week to augment my strength training.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

Im guessing your a big believer in periodization training?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Im guessing your a big believer in periodization training?




I think periodization is a good thing, especially when training for a specific event such as a powerlifting meet or something like that.  there are many ways to periodize.  I prefer conjugate periodization over linear.  Why do you ask?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

i dunno, cuz i just woke up and saw this thread online. 


Me and Mike were discussing periodization the other day... as you know were both from a diff school of thought than most folks

When we gettin some update pics?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> i dunno, cuz i just woke up and saw this thread online.
> 
> 
> Me and Mike were discussing periodization the other day... as you know were both from a diff school of thought than most folks
> ...




I posted my contest pics in a thread in the compeition forum.  

What where you discussing about periodization?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

Basically, we dont agree with it 

ill check out the pics


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Basically, we dont agree with it
> 
> ill check out the pics




Well, that is why I like conjugate or cybernetic periodization as there are less rules (especially cybernetic where intensity is accounted for on the fly).

I mean, there are times that it is good and works and times were I see no need for it at all.  Like right now, my work outs aren't periodized at all.

Whether you agree or not you are doing it anyway just by trying to increase load (intensity) each week for your given exercises.  That is just a basic way of periodizing in a sense as you are making intensity rise over a certain amount of weeks and then you are changing exercises.  It doesn't have to be this long drawn out thing.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with variation being a key element in progressive workouts.  For myself, I can no longer really stay on the classic HIT routine, I have now gone to one bp with maybe a smaller bp after or my intensity greatly suffers on the second BP.

Who knows whats gonna happen.. Im afraid its gonna get to the point where my workouts will be 10 minutes long with 1-2 exercises If I keep progressing at this rate


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I agree with variation being a key element in progressive workouts.  For myself, I can no longer really stay on the classic HIT routine, I have now gone to one bp with maybe a smaller bp after or my intensity greatly suffers on the second BP.
> 
> Who knows whats gonna happen.. Im afraid its gonna get to the point where my workouts will be 10 minutes long with 1-2 exercises If I keep progressing at this rate




exactly, variation is the key.  Periodization is just a mode for progressing yourself.  it doesn't have to be all this stuff that a lot of guys write about.  Typically, if I am not training olympic lifts, my workouts change in 3-4 week cycles with different focuses being the key.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 10, 2005)

what is ur weight at now P?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

175


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> exactly, variation is the key.  Periodization is just a mode for progressing yourself.  it doesn't have to be all this stuff that a lot of guys write about.  Typically, if I am not training olympic lifts, my workouts change in 3-4 week cycles with different focuses being the key.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 175














Get on MSN


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get on MSN




keep laughing.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

7/10/05

worked out with the team today.


warm up- behind the neck snatch press; olympic back squat

all weight in Kgs

snatch
40/2x8
50/2x4

the reps on this went 1st rep power snatch, set weight on shoulders and drop snatch.  Drop weight back to floor and second rep was a full snatch (dropping into a snatch squat) followed by setting the bar on shoulders and doing a drop snatch.  So lots of work!

clean and jerk
50/2x3
60/2x3
70/2
80/1
90/1
80/1

felt okay today.  I need to really work on my elbow speed. My jerk on 90kgs was just pretty much a press...lol.  the coach laughed.

after the coach left my friend and I did some other stuff...lol, shhh.

square beam pulls
bw/10x4
tricep rope pressdown
120/10

lol, I asked my buddy..."what next"  he was like..."lets do some pressdowns, you know have some fun." haha

plate loaded gripper.


Pretty good training day.  This 24yr. old kid was there today (not on our team ; just a kid that trains there.  think he is a track guy).  They say he is trying to make the olympics for olympic lifting.  Man, he is fast!!  It is funny seeing these guys do their strength lifts.  They don't really squat that heavy.  The one guy was doing a few sets with 315.  My freind was like, "I need to go light today since my knees are bothering me after competing yesterday."  So he is just nocking out sets with 405.  That is chump weight for him.  The guys are like "always the powerlifter!  that is ridiculous."  we are looking at eachother like "what is the big deal?"  They were looking at me funny because I was warming up with easy easy singles of 275 for my squat like nothing just before I started snatching.  I don't get it.  These guys can clean more than us just because they are faster but in brute strength we smoke them.

They said the meet went well yesterday.  The judges and people there kept coming up to our coach and talking about my buddy saying "where the hell did you get this guy?  This is only his second meet and he is clean and jerking over 300lbs (he is the heavy weight).  Man, his elbow speed is fast."  The coach said he kept laughing and told the judges "Waite until you see his freind (talking about me).  This kid is going to be a stud!"

So, I am representing the team as the 77kg lifter (I hope) in connecticut in 4 weeks.  The reason I say I hope is because I need to diet down from 175 to 170.  So tomorrow I will start to drop weight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2005)

wow, great news. You're a beast so i think you'll do well. How does the olympic competitions work? Like, how do the judges grade you? What are they looking for? Is it a head vs head match or are there several teams competing? (like a track meet)? Give me the scoops.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow, great news. You're a beast so i think you'll do well. How does the olympic competitions work? Like, how do the judges grade you? What are they looking for? Is it a head vs head match or are there several teams competing? (like a track meet)? Give me the scoops.




as far as the team goes we are representing our coaches team.  it isn't really a team sport.  Some meets do have team totals and place the teams although I don't know that this is one of those competitions.

As far as how the lifts go you get three attempts at both the snatch and the clean and jerk.  So I would do my first snatch, then the rest of the guys in my weight class go and/or anyone else lifting a weight within a certain range of what we are doing.  Then I get my next attempt where I up the weight (unless I red lighted and missed the lift).  Same thing, everyone else goes.  Then the thrid attempt.  Then we clean and Jerk in the same sequence.

As far as what the judges are looking for on the snatch the bar must go from the floor to overhead in one motion.  you get a "no lift" if you have bent elbows on the catch and then press it out.  You also get a "no lift" if after locking out a good lift you drop it with out the judges giving you the signal that you can put it down.  You need to show that you have control of the bar.  For the clean the weight must go from the floor to the shoulders in one motion.  For the Jerk the weight must go from the shoulders to complete lock out overhead in one motion.  So you reall have to drop under it.  You can't push press it or press it at all.  If the bar stops momentum and you use your shoulders to press the bar up you get a "no lift".  It has to be one quick Jerking motion to lock out.  Again showing control of the bar once it is overhead is a must.  Dropping it before the signal is given will result in a no lift.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

7/11/05

20min. yoga and stretching.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2005)

So how was the game? The Seats?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

the seats were upper deck.  I didn't expect great seats as I bought them from a friend of a friend.  I had seats right behind home plate last year that were given to me from someone.  those were awesome.

The tribe won.  they made it interesting at the end by letting the yanks come back within' one point after being down 7-2.  It was fun though.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 11, 2005)

that's right P..fuck the Yankees


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome news!!! Your gonna rock at this Power lifting stuff!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome news!!! Your gonna rock at this Power lifting stuff!!!



not powerlifting....weightlifting (aka olympic lifting).


----------



## Yanick (Jul 12, 2005)

dude, just realized my box was full...was wondering why you didn't get back to me. anyway i emptied that shit out, hit me up with a PM and lemme know whats going on with you, i don't have anytime to go online (just a quickie here and there). been going through some shit, but i think i'm back in action lol.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> dude, just realized my box was full...was wondering why you didn't get back to me. anyway i emptied that shit out, hit me up with a PM and lemme know whats going on with you, i don't have anytime to go online (just a quickie here and there). been going through some shit, but i think i'm back in action lol.




yea, I kept trying to reply.  I was getting so fucking mad at you..lol.  You know you can fucking call me sometime!!  You never look at me anymore.  I am starting to think you don't love me.  Have we lost the magic fire we once had?

Fucking let me know when you are in the city you dip fuck.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2005)

7/12/05

Warm up
-Light overhead pressing
-light olympic back squatting.  singles up to 325.  Very easy and fast too.  My speed keeps getting better.


went super light today.  Coach gave me a range of weights to work from and I opted to stay all the way at the bottom of that range so that I could work on getting faster.  Had some excellent pulls today and my speed is really starting to pick up.


snatches (1 rep= a snatch and then place the bar on back and perform a drop snatch for speed).
105/2x6

clean and jerk
135/2x6

clean pulls
225/2x4

olympic front squat
225/2x5

grip work
super set
a) coc trainer/15x3
b) coc#1/5sec static hold x 3

coc trainer holding a piece of rope between the squeezed handles/10sec x 1
coc #1 holding a piece of rope between the squeezed handles/10sec x 1

stretch.

Dieting sucks.  Weighed 175lbs today.  Need to drop 5 more lbs.  It is funny because I have never dieted with the idea that "I need to loose weight!".  It was always BF% and not carying about the weight.  Now I need to care so I can make the 77kg class.

I am off to the adidas store to buy some new training shoes.  I am going to get the adidas olympic lifting shoes.  The ironwork II.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2005)

P-FUNK said:
			
		

> grip work
> super set
> a) coc trainer/15x3
> b) coc#1/5sec static hold x 3
> ...


ESSPLAIN PLEASE LOOCY - 

C.O.C. ?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2005)

captains of crusher grippers from ironmind.com

the best thing it grip strength.  the trainer is 100lbs of force to close and #1 is 140lbs.  they go up from there all the way to level 4 which only like 5 people ahve ever closed (or been certified as closed by the owners of the ironmind.).  Only like 15 have closed #3.  Cool shit.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

good workout, you seem to do better each time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> good workout, you seem to do better each time.



yea, and I am not even lifting heavy either.  all this weight is really light.  i just keep getting faster and faster.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not powerlifting....weightlifting (aka olympic lifting).


  PS!!!
Well then your gonna rock at this Olympic lifting!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

I was thinking about getting a pair of weightlifting shoes.  Why did you choose those? and I am going to the Nike employees store which sells everything like half-off so I'd like to get a pair of nike lifting shoes.   Any pair of nikes that you recommend?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting a pair of weightlifting shoes.  Why did you choose those? and I am going to the Nike employees store which sells everything like half-off so I'd like to get a pair of nike lifting shoes.   Any pair of nikes that you recommend?




These are olympic lifting shoes.  They are a bit different then something that you would want to lift in all the time.  They are great for the o-lifts and squatting though.  I have never seen nike make a pair of olympic shoes.  Adidas makes the only olympic shoes that I know of other than a few Japanese brands.  Posta  picture of what you are talking about.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

7/13/05

20min yoga and stretching.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2005)

7/14/05

BW- 174 (172 post workout.......gotta get to 170!!)

Depsite the gym being insanly hot and me feeling like I was either going to pass out or puke at times I had a pretty good workout.


light warm up
- overhead pressing (with DBs)
- olympic back squat- singles up to 335

Breaking in my new olympic shoes.  A little tight for my wide foot.  They are purposley narrow to give you better stability.  I feel really stable in them. they feel great.  Just need to break them in and get them to give a little and they will feel even better.

snatch (1 rep= one snatch from the floor.  place the bar on your back and perform a drop snatch)
105/2x3
115/2x1
125/2x2 (didn't drop snatch these two.  When I drop snatch I am just working on getting into the hole faster and the coach doesn't care if I let the weight go and loose it over my head or behind me since it isn't a real lift.  Infact, he encourages me to dump the weight in favor of more speed downward.  If I am not at that gym with the platforms I wont do it in the commercial gym because even though I probably wouldn't have lost 125 I don't want to take the risk and piss someone off.)

felt good today.  the last rep of my last set was the best one.  I got a great second pull and flew under the bar droping into a full ass to the floor snatch squat.  The weight feels like nothing and my speed keeps improving.


clean an djerk
135/2x3
145/2x1
155/2x2

felt good.  elbow and wrist speed are improving.  I am getting under the bar quicker and getting more of a "snap" at my wrist and elbow under 155. I can't wait to start going heavy.

snatch pull
175/2x4

front squat
225/2x1
235/2x4

these are tiring after the other stuff!

wg pull up
BW/15,12,8

prone stability ball DB shoulder press
7.5/10x3

awesome shoulder stabalization exercise.

coc#1/4x3

stretch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

wow great workout. A whole new style to your training than what you used to (after looking through your old journal). Patience is the key to being successful as i can see you have been increasing the weight in some of the lifts i believe?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow great workout. A whole new style to your training than what you used to (after looking through your old journal). Patience is the key to being successful as i can see you have been increasing the weight in some of the lifts i believe?




what do you mean a whole new stlye??

I haven't been increasing the weight that much.  i have been working on my speed and staying with light weight.  I know I am strong enough to move the heavier weight off the floor.  I am just not fast enough to get down under it when it is in mid air.  So I am working on my speed and the heavier weight will jsut fall into place.  Small increases.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what do you mean a whole new stlye??
> 
> I haven't been increasing the weight that much.  i have been working on my speed and staying with light weight.  I know I am strong enough to move the heavier weight off the floor.  I am just not fast enough to get down under it when it is in mid air.  So I am working on my speed and the heavier weight will jsut fall into place.  Small increases.



by new style, i mean that you went from doing bodyparts to push/pull to olympic lifting. Are you competing soon or practicing with the team again this weekend? What you going to do?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> by new style, i mean that you went from doing bodyparts to push/pull to olympic lifting. Are you competing soon or practicing with the team again this weekend? What you going to do?




Oh, I have been doing cleans for a while but I never had a coach to really hammer my form down so I am working on that more.  I haven't reall done snatches since I was never going to compete until now.  I have trained many different ways in the past, you are correct.

I am competing in 4 weeks in the Conn. open weightlifting championship.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2005)

Which weekend is it Patrick?

I am heading down to Boston in a few weeks


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Which weekend is it Patrick?
> 
> I am heading down to Boston in a few weeks




It is the weekend of aug. 6th.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

This may seem a bit out of place, but, I want to say that I really admire you, P-funk. It sounds really strange, but, when I think of what my goals are, and what I want to look like, I think of you. That sounds really bizarre, I am aware of that, but, you've done an incredible job with your body, and what you know far surpasses most "experts".

I also wanna say that it's crazy that you are a competitive weightlifter, and bodybuilder. Most of the time, it seems, that these are two completely different worlds, and you have seemlessly meshed power, and mass. 

 Props!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> This may seem a bit out of place, but, I want to say that I really admire you, P-funk. It sounds really strange, but, when I think of what my goals are, and what I want to look like, I think of you. That sounds really bizarre, I am aware of that, but, you've done an incredible job with your body, and what you know far surpasses most "experts".
> 
> I also wanna say that it's crazy that you are a competitive weightlifter, and bodybuilder. Most of the time, it seems, that these are two completely different worlds, and you have seemlessly meshed power, and mass.
> 
> Props!




Wow, thanks.  I don't really know how to reply to that.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Patrick, thank you for that article you posted, outstanding read and Inspirational too!!! Thanks for thinking about me


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> This may seem a bit out of place, but, I want to say that I really admire you, P-funk. It sounds really strange, but, when I think of what my goals are, and what I want to look like, I think of you. That sounds really bizarre, I am aware of that, but, you've done an incredible job with your body, and what you know far surpasses most "experts".
> 
> I also wanna say that it's crazy that you are a competitive weightlifter, and bodybuilder. Most of the time, it seems, that these are two completely different worlds, and you have seemlessly meshed power, and mass.
> 
> Props!



yes, that's true P. People like you, us, make up like 1% of the population. Nobody has the motivation to train like animals to reach our goals. Everybody wants the easy way out.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is the weekend of aug. 6th.




Shitty that would have been cool to see.  I am down either the week after or the following week.  

Yeah I realize it would have been a bit of a hike, but it would have been cool none the less.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shitty that would have been cool to see.  I am down either the week after or the following week.
> 
> Yeah I realize it would have been a bit of a hike, but it would have been cool none the less.




Aug. 10th at Mohegan Sun in Conn. is the Mohegan Sun grand prix.  It is the last qualifier for the World Strongman in China this Oct.  I think I may go to that (tickets only $25).  I suggest you should if you are in the neighborhood.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2005)

7/15/05

4 row sprints- 300 meters
4 treadmill sprints

abs


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

7/16/05

30min yoga and stretching


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2005)

7/17/05

VOLUME VOULME VOLUME!!!

Holy crap. I did a lot of reps today.  Coach said since he only sees me once a week (everyone else 3 times a week since they all live in Long Island and I live in the city and can't get out there) he just wants me to take light weight and drill the form with him....over and over and over and over....He sees I am getting frustrated because he wont let me lift heavy.  He just keeps telling me that I already ahve the strength, I just need to get a little quicker.  He told me today that it is frustrating at the begining because you want to go heavy but you just shouldn't and a lot of guys drop out for that reason.  He said I just need to hang in there and do my strength lifts during the week and then work on my speed and form and then on sundays with him work the form work the form work the form.

warm up
-overhead presses
-olympic back squat

snatch
1 rep= 1 snatch place bar on back and perform 1 drop snatch
40kgs/2x8
1 rep= 1 snatch and sit in the hole on an overhead squat for 6-10sec
40kgs/1x4
45/1x4

24 totals reps of snatches

clean and jerk
115/1x11
135/1x6
155/1x3

20 total reps for clean and jerk

clean grip deadlift to toe raise and shrug with a pause at top
120kgs/3x5

this was just to work on getting my hips out into the bar.

59 total reps of olympic lifts.....ugh.

wide grip square beam pull ups
BW/8x6

v-bar tricep pressdown
100/15
120/15
140/12
160/10x2

done.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2005)

i've always wondered what's the difference between olympic back squat and a full squat? Mind telling me?

Just hang in there, you'll eventually get to the heavy weight because you're a natural.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i've always wondered what's the difference between olympic back squat and a full squat? Mind telling me?
> 
> Just hang in there, you'll eventually get to the heavy weight because you're a natural.




an olympic squat is a full squat.  the bar is high on your traps.  your stance is narrow and you are going all the way ass to the floor.  I guess some people would call a full squat that which breaks parallel so you could say a powerlifter squat is a full squat as well.  But the olympic squat is just deep and high bar/narrow stance.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

7/18/05

stretch stretch stretch....  

I am getting so burned out with my job.  I am down right sick of training most of these people....no work ethic, no mobility/coordination, no intensity, no retention...nothing!  I am just getting so beat training the gneral public.  Even to go to the gym to train 2 clients is becoming annoying to me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just Stepping Stones....Remember that.........Just Stepping Stones.

And for every 10 douches there is one that will make it worth while


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Just Stepping Stones....Remember that.........Just Stepping Stones.
> 
> And for every 10 douches there is one that will make it worth while




I still don't know what I am stepping towards.. 

I know, there are a few clients that I like.  But still, they don't compete in anything so it is just boring for me because they are already in good shape and I have no clue what the hell we should progress to since they have no contest or anything.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I still don't know what I am stepping towards..
> 
> I know, there are a few clients that I like.  But still, they don't compete in anything so it is just boring for me because they are already in good shape and I have no clue what the hell we should progress to since they have no contest or anything.



sometimes they like to have a trainer to keep them from slacking off so you can help them stay motivated to do hard work. If you dont like training clients, why not look for another job?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> sometimes they like to have a trainer to keep them from slacking off so you can help them stay motivated to do hard work. If you dont like training clients, why not look for another job?




because I don't know what I want to do. I like training certain people.  I don't really like training the gneral public I guess is what I should say.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 18, 2005)

can u be a PT for rich people? I know at my old gym my friend would go to their houses and train them with their own personal gyms..


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2005)

How old are most of your clients? Mostly male or female? What's the difference between the people you like to train and the general public? Do they whine a lot? Do they not listen to you? Don't work out hard? Lazy? Just a wannabe who always wishes there was a magic pill to make them skinny?

Have you tried having an interview with them before you start the training routine? Have them set specific goals and what you expect from them? Have you told them that you do not tolerate laziness, complaining, lack of intensity, everything you said above? If they break the rules, they're gone?

Like oak said, if they dont give you want you expect..charge them more. If you like your client and sees he/she really wants to become a whole new person, really has the drive to accomplish their goals, they should have a bonus special where they dont have to pay you as much or something. I dont know, im just throwing ideas around.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> can u be a PT for rich people? I know at my old gym my friend would go to their houses and train them with their own personal gyms..




I am a PT for rich people....lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> How old are most of your clients? Mostly male or female? What's the difference between the people you like to train and the general public? Do they whine a lot? Do they not listen to you? Don't work out hard? Lazy? Just a wannabe who always wishes there was a magic pill to make them skinny?
> 
> Have you tried having an interview with them before you start the training routine? Have them set specific goals and what you expect from them? Have you told them that you do not tolerate laziness, complaining, lack of intensity, everything you said above? If they break the rules, they're gone?
> 
> Like oak said, if they dont give you want you expect..charge them more. If you like your client and sees he/she really wants to become a whole new person, really has the drive to accomplish their goals, they should have a bonus special where they dont have to pay you as much or something. I dont know, im just throwing ideas around.





I want to train athletes or a team.  it is more fun to train people that have a desire to work hard toward something rather than someone that just wants to train for weight loss or physiological effect.  It is more fun training people that want to go out and put their training to use on the playing field.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want to train athletes or a team.  it is more fun to train people that have a desire to work hard toward something rather than someone that just wants to train for weight loss or physiological effect.  It is more fun training people that want to go out and put their training to use on the playing field.



ah i see what you mean now. Instead of a PT, can't you apply to be an athletic trainer only? Like to be a trainer for a sports team or just train athletes in general?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am a PT for rich people....lol



But didn't u just say u weren't making enough money?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> But didn't u just say u weren't making enough money?




I make a good amount of money.  I just live in NYC so it isn't that great.  It gets me by though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want to train athletes or a team. it is more fun to train people that have a desire to work hard toward something rather than someone that just wants to train for weight loss or physiological effect. It is more fun training people that want to go out and put their training to use on the playing field.


 
 ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, you are going through what I went thru 2 years ago.

Giving a high estimate, I guesstimate that I enjoyed training 15% of the people I trained.  Problem is, at the end of the day, if they go home and pig out it will be all for not and you just wasted an hour of your time.  Then you get the excuse monkeys who have an excuse for being late, skipping sessions, not doing the work, etc...

Now, take an athlete or a team that competes in something, you can have objective data that they are progressing, plus when they do well it is a reflection of your work.  Plus, a full boat scholarship or $2 million a year contract is incentive enough for an athlete to give 100% all of the time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2005)

7/19/05

warm up- olympic back squat- 315/3x3, 275/5x1

just working on speed for my lifts still.  Instead of listing sets and reps I will just list the total number of reps I did for each weight.  Sometimes I do two reps in a row, sometimes 3, sometimes 1.  It depends how I feel.  How the rep felt.  If there is anything I need to think about.  How long I have to restet.  fatigue.  Listening to critiquing, etc..

snatch (6-10sec pause in the hole)
105/1x7
115/1x5
125/1x2

clean and jerk
125/1x4
135/1x4
155/1x7
165/1x3

clean pull
265/3x5

standing overhead rack lock out
205/1
215/1
220/1
225/1 (went up prety easy)
230/1 (got almost totally locked out but didn;t have the nergy in me to finish 
          the lift).

Pins were set at eye level.  In the start position my upper arms were lower than paralell with the floor so I wasn't just going 90 degrees to lock out.  230 was almost fully locked out.  Will get it next time.

coc#1/10sec x 5
coc trainer/20x2

stretch.


started out rough at my warm ups.  I was tired and frustrated and stressed but after my warm up squats and some warm up sets of snatches I had my game face on and the workout turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2005)

7/21/05

Low intensity workout.  Shitty workout too.  just slow and tired today.  Worked wtih really light weight and just hammered some form and reps.  Very low rest intervals.

At the gym they are having a contest amongst the trainers in things like strength, endurance and speed catergories.  We were broken down into teams by our manager and the team with the best scores on Aug. 11th wins some prize.  I really don't like doing this crap plus things like squat our body wieght the most times in a row, bench your BW the most times in a row and a one rep max deadlift are not things I have been doing in a long time.  I haven't benched, squated for reps or dealifted in more than 2 months!!  So today, for shits I threw some weight on the dealift bar a decided to do one pull for the team I am on.  Hopefully no one will beat it so that I don't have to really go and try.  With no warm up at all and no chalk I threw on 415 and lifted it.  Went up fast.  My grip has improved a ton, I didn't even feel it in my hands.

Now, 1hr. later....my workout

warm up
- DB overhead press
- Olympic back squat- easy 275/8

snatch
105/1x20

light light light.  just drilled form

clean an djerk
135/1x12

tired and slow I stopped at 135 even though this wight was light.  No need to push myself when I am not feeling it and risk injury.

olympic front squat
225/3x4

speed overhead BB press (standing)
RI= 30sec
115/2x8

ext. shouler rotation

stretch.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 21, 2005)

i say if u don't wanna do it, fuck it..what's the prize? money?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> i say if u don't wanna do it, fuck it..what's the prize? money?



I don't know what the prize is?

I was just playing along and being a good sport.  I don't think anyone will do more than 415 anyway.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2005)

> clean an djerk
> 135/1x12



12 sets of 1 rep or is it 1 set of 12 reps?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 12 sets of 1 rep or is it 1 set of 12 reps?




reps x sets


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

7/22/05

cardio

20min hill interval on the bike

1000 meter rower for time- 3:24

The row thing was because in the trainer fitness competition the best score on the 1000 meters posted so far was 3:29 by my manager.  I friggin' did better after riding the bike for 20min!!  I got those suckers on this event too....lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

The gym competition sounds like fun Patrick! How is everything going?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The gym competition sounds like fun Patrick! How is everything going?




it is fun.  the compeition is annyoing becasue they want me to participate a lot and I am trying to not hurt myself so I can compete in Conn. in 2 weeks and then the NYC metropolitans the first week of sept.  Everything else is going pretty good.  Did you find a powerlifting forum to go to?  Lyle McDonald's forum has a powerlifting section (bodyrecomposition.com) and he is smart as shit about training since he was a biomechanics major in college.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is fun.  the compeition is annyoing becasue they want me to participate a lot and I am trying to not hurt myself so I can compete in Conn. in 2 weeks and then the NYC metropolitans the first week of sept.  Everything else is going pretty good.  Did you find a powerlifting forum to go to?  Lyle McDonald's forum has a powerlifting section (bodyrecomposition.com) and he is smart as shit about training since he was a biomechanics major in college.


Oh, I can understand the annoying aspect! Good luck in Conn  What day will it be on?

I haven't found a forum yet, I've just been reading articles from T-nation and elitefitness. I also picked up Mel Siff's Supertraining but that is kinda hard reading LOL! I'll check out Lyle McDonald's forum, thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, I can understand the annoying aspect! Good luck in Conn  What day will it be on?
> 
> I haven't found a forum yet, I've just been reading articles from T-nation and elitefitness. I also picked up Mel Siff's Supertraining but that is kinda hard reading LOL! I'll check out Lyle McDonald's forum, thanks.




yea, I like Mel siff's book.  one of my favs.

contest is the first weekend in Aug. (the 6th I believe is the saturday).

Lyle's forum is nice.  Easy to navigate and informative.  Lyle is good about answering questions too.  I have pm'd him a few times.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2005)

fortifiediron.com is pretty good for training info as well


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

yea, i was going to recommend that one also.  I like it a lot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

Those competitions can be OK...

I did one in '02'...    It was a 4 person team event...

Little less strength, more endurance, pushups, 60%BW on hacks, BP, CHINS, etc...

Some of the trainers brought in "RINGERS" from outside gyms and stuff. ----


I was the boxing Instr, so the PT's didn't want me to train a team
cause they knew my guys & girls were super fit...

So I made an agreement with one of the Part Time trainers to "sponsor" us,
and joined and trained the team myself

We trained for 4weeks the other teams had 8

We blew everyone out, even the ringer teams - 

And then they whined that we be disqualified because we hadn't logged our
8week journals properly

Pussies -


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2005)

7/23/05

pretty fun day of training.  Went out to a friends house to train instead of the gym with the team.  Well, the friend I rode with is on the team and the friend whose house we were at is on the team.  The guys whose house it was doesn't really train at the gym with the team since he has the sickest gym in his garage (all the strongman stuff...log, farmers walks, stones, thick bar, axle.  All the westside stuff....bands, chains, power rack, box squat and all the olympic stuff....squat stand, 2 platforms, bumper plates.).  Both of these dudes are competing at state championship next week so they wanted to go heavy today to decide what their opening weights would be.  It was fun just to friggin watch them lift!!  Unfortunaly we didn't get to break out the strongman stuff because of the meet next week.  Also, they wanted me to try and max out to see where I am at so that (a) I have an idea for my competition in 2 weeks and (b) so that we have something to base my training off of.

I defenitly like my buddies whose house it was approach to training the O-lifts better than the coaches (this guy is a well respected physical therapist, has written for Milo strength journal before and has beaten our coach at the state championships and other contest a few times before so he knows his shit).  The reason I like his approach is because he was a powerlifter that converted to olympic lifting so he understands a bit better.  The coach wants me to work with light weights and just getting faster at dropping under the bar.  My friend says screw that, I am strong enough to power clean and power snatch the weight up so do it.  Why bother slowing down to get under a bar that I can pull up.  He said the approach that the coach is giving is one that they use in other countries for people that are just starting weight lifting.  That is why they are so good there.  They learn this stuff so young and they become so effecient at the movement and so quick with the lift that when they miss a lift it is because they didn't have the strength to hit it.  The need the strength.  For us (the three of us in the garage), he explained, we will never miss an olympic lift because we were not strong enough since it is such a small percentage of our deadlift.  We will however, always miss our lifts because of lack of technique.  So, he said, it is bull shit to base my speed lifts (like the coach was doing) on the percentage of what I can actually clean or snatch since that is not a real max lift for me because I am missing it because of form not strength.  So I should be training a little heavier and also power cleaning or power snatching weight as heavy as I can go and then drop down into the full lift when the weight is to heavy to power up.  Let the weight dictate when I squat clean or snatch squat, not the other way around.  Work on my speed with the hang movements and drop snatches and it will come together.  I like that approach a lot!

Here was the workout:

snatch
40kg/2x4
50kg/2x2
60kg/1x1
70kg/0x1

missed it.  they said the pull was amazing.  my friend was video taping our lifts to look at them and analyze.  I pulled this weight all the way up to my forhead and got under it.  I lost it foreward because I just didn't have the confidence to snap my elbows out and back.  they said I was just nevervous because this is the heaviest I have gone on this lift so I need to get the feel of the weight since it is light of the floor I, I need to get the feel of it in the air and traveling overhead.  so i rested and they lifted.

70kg/0x1
missed again.  same thing.  got it overhead and lost it to the front.  Didn't snap the elbows.

70kg/1x1

BANG!!!  PR.  I friggin snapped it out like a mother and just stuck it.  felt great.  I got an awesome pull.  kept the bar close and just pulled it through.

75kg/0x1

tried 5 more kg's.  lossed to the front.  I was just tired from the sets before.

60/1x1

dropped down to 80% of 70 to just hit the lift.  I will work with 80% in practice from now on and slowey go up from there.

clean and jerk
70kg/4x1
90kg/1x1

that felt great today.  easiest it has ever felt.  it was fast and I power cleaned it right up.

100kg/0x1

tried to jump 10kg instead of 5.  Missed it.  Not fast enough to drop down into the front squat.  My friend said the pull was insane and we watched it back.  The weight is light in my hands.  I pulled it all the way up.  The problem is that I am not quick enough and whipping my elbows into a front squat position.

100kg/0x1

Missed again.  Got it to my chest but didn't get my elbow around in time.  They were going nuts because of how I just ripped it from the floor.  Just need more elbow speed into the catch position.

80kg/2x2

This is 80% of 100kg.  The said I should work with that weight since the count 100kg as a made lift because I didn't miss it because of strength reasons but because of technique reasons.  I will be working 70, 80, 90kgs in practice for now.


that is it.  the workout was over.  we went and watched some video of the state championships and then we watched some video take inside the Polish olympic team training hall and called it a day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 23, 2005)

Good snatches. I think you said you were aiming for a 135 pound snatch at the competiton, so you already passed that. Good work P.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Good snatches. I think you said you were aiming for a 135 pound snatch at the competiton, so you already passed that. Good work P.




thanks Michael.  It felt really great too.  It gives me a lot of confidence when I hit a lift like that.  I am still disappointed about the clean.  Especially the second attepmt at 220.  I had that shit on my shoulders and lost it off on the right side because I couldn't get my wrist under it fast enough.  That pisses me off.  I know I can get that shit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

That's great Patrick, sounds like the guy really knows his crap as well  Congrats on that PR and not giving up. Do you have any sites to watch form or that instructs you on some of the olympic lifts? It'll help me know what your talking about LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's great Patrick, sounds like the guy really knows his crap as well  Congrats on that PR and not giving up. Do you have any sites to watch form or that instructs you on some of the olympic lifts? It'll help me know what your talking about LOL.




I believe exrx has clips of the olympic lifts.


If not, go to irongame.com (the page that has all the video of powerlifters and olympic lifters).  Click on videos at the top of the page.  A whole list of powerlifters will come up in alphabetical order by first name (it is sweet to see their lifts also).  The, hit "ctrl f" and type in either "clean" or "snatch" in your find browser and you will see some videos from last years olympics and past olympics.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2005)

pretty good funk, i guess you were born to be a olympic lifter because of your strength. I was just wondering how do you convert kg's into pounds?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pretty good funk, i guess you were born to be a olympic lifter because of your strength. I was just wondering how do you convert kg's into pounds?




It isn't strength that makes the Olympic lifter.  It is speed.  I need more speed!!

1kg= 2.2lbs.

So a 10kg jump is 22lbs.

70kg snatch= 154lbs

100kg clean= 220lbs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2005)

p, i want to learn more about the human body and how it works relative to training. Are there any really good books that you could recommend for me to read? Doesnt matter if its an ebook, hard cover book, internet article. Just give me anything that u would consider your top 5. Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p, i want to learn more about the human body and how it works relative to training. Are there any really good books that you could recommend for me to read? Doesnt matter if its an ebook, hard cover book, internet article. Just give me anything that u would consider your top 5. Thanks.




there is a book called strength training anatomy that you can get on amazon that is pretty good.  Nice drawings.  Otherwise I would go with a text book like Exercise physilogy (energy, nutrition and human performance) by McArdle.  Also aviable at amazon or Barnesandnoble.com.  Try and get a used copy for cheap.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-5323054-9097614?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-5323054-9097614?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

are these the two books?

dammit, was hoping they'd come up on limewire. Guess i gotta buy them.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-5323054-9097614?v=glance&s=books&n=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-5323054-9097614?v=glance&s=books&n=507846
> 
> ...




yep, those are them.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/23/05
> 
> I defenitly like my buddies approach to training the O-lifts better than the coaches... My friend says screw that, I am strong enough to power clean and power snatch the weight up so do it. Why bother slowing down to get under a bar that I can pull up.. So I should be training a little heavier and also power cleaning or power snatching weight as heavy as I can go and then drop down into the full lift when the weight is to heavy to power up


That just makes too much sense -  ...


...   Makes me want to hit the gym right now


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

7/25/05

cardio- 

10min bike hill interval
3 shuttle runs
11 treadmil sprints.  various speeds and inclines

core-
45 degree hyperextension bench with med. band
decline situps with 30lb barbell across my back in squat position


mobility work:
forward straigh legs
backward straight legs
wind washers (lying lower body twists)
scorpions

stretching.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/25/05
> 
> cardio-
> 
> ...




now that's something we'd never see the average person do in the gym. P funk reppin ironmagazine yo!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> now that's something we'd never see the average person do in the gym. P funk reppin ironmagazine yo!




you wouldnt see the average person do sprints or abs??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Patrick?




well.  and you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

HOT!!! 115 heat index today, and I HATE the heat!!! Glad your doin good!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mobility work:
> forward straigh legs
> backward straight legs
> wind washers (lying lower body twists)
> scorpions


Can I get a visual on some of these!? -


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

I hear ya man.  It is gross in NYC!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Can I get a visual on some of these!? -




I don't have pics?  I can try to find some.  If you want to learn them come to NYC and train.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2005)

Are the straight legs straight legged marches or standing in place?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Are the straight legs straight legged marches or standing in place?




today I did marches.  But you can do them in place.

Maybe dale has some pics of these stretches??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 25, 2005)

I checked the only place I thought would have it and they didn't.

Can you get your feet to your hands on the scorpions.  That is a serious ass stretch.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I checked the only place I thought would have it and they didn't.
> 
> Can you get your feet to your hands on the scorpions.  That is a serious ass stretch.




lol, I can barely get my feet off the floor.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't have pics? I can try to find some. If you want to learn them come to NYC and train.


Sorry boss, I'm not leaving MI, until it gets too $h!tty and cold or
I just crack and leave 
The midwest is a swamp right now!!! - I take it the coast isn't much better!?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

p, where can i find the Dr. Ken Leistner articles?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p, where can i find the Dr. Ken Leistner articles?




DO a search here for Dr. Ken Leistner and then use my name under the member search.  I have posted them before.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2005)

yes P, i did and i read all of it. Most of them i read here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47077&highlight=Ken+Leistner

I was wondering if he has his own site, like are there any more to read? In most articles, like in the link above, it said "issue #36, issue #41, issue #39" ... so i was wondering if there were more like starting with issue #1 and going to issue #100 or something.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 26, 2005)

hey Pat, hit 405 yesterday for 1, tried to hit 2 and probably could've done an ATG good morning with it but i decided to dump it when it got stuck about half way up 

i'm happy, next week i DL! 

the friggin bands are awesome dude, i was fuckin around with them yesterday doing shit like reverse band SLDL's and warmed up using the bands on the squats.

dennis also managed to close the #1 COC. don't ask me how or why...my jaw dropped when i saw it lol.

anyway, i have no journal or anything and i just needed to get my accomplishment out there, talk to ya later bro.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hit 405 yesterday for 1, tried to hit 2 and probably could've done an ATG good morning with it but i decided to dump it when it got stuck about half way up
> 
> 
> the friggin bands are awesome dude, i was fuckin around with them yesterday doing shit like reverse band SLDL's and warmed up using the bands on the squats.



  on the 405.  Is that a PR for you?

I've been thinking about getting some bands.  Do you have the complete set or just a couple of them?


----------



## Yanick (Jul 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> on the 405.  Is that a PR for you?
> 
> I've been thinking about getting some bands.  Do you have the complete set or just a couple of them?



thats the most i've squatted in my life yes, i hit 405 a long time ago (like a year) but the form was worse and i was overall much shakier/less stabile. this time i did a pretty textbook squat with 405, fairly smoothly too.

i got 2 mini bands and 2 light bands. no point in getting the stronger bands because the light ones are recommended up to a 500lb squat i believe. i would love to get chains, however its not practical for me as i lift in a gym and carrying 40+lbs of equipment is not cool. when my brother finally moves out of my parent's house i get the garage and i'm making a gym in there.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> yes P, i did and i read all of it. Most of them i read here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47077&highlight=Ken+Leistner
> 
> I was wondering if he has his own site, like are there any more to read? In most articles, like in the link above, it said "issue #36, issue #41, issue #39" ... so i was wondering if there were more like starting with issue #1 and going to issue #100 or something.




the articles where from his old magazine the steel tip and some were from the nautilus training journals.  All that stuff is out of print now so that is all you can get off the internet since it was written before there was an internet.  If you really like Dr. Ken then subscribe to Milo strength journal from ironmind.com.  He writes a column in each one.




> hey Pat, hit 405 yesterday for 1, tried to hit 2 and probably could've done an ATG good morning with it but i decided to dump it when it got stuck about half way up
> 
> i'm happy, next week i DL!
> 
> ...



graet job at 405!  Glad you like the bands.  We are all set for sat.!  It is going to be sweet!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

7/26/05
active warm up

snatch
115/2x6
125/2x5
135/2x1

felt pretty good today.

clean and jerk
175/2x5
185/2x1

really tired at this point and the heat was killing me.  got some decent pulls.  Speed was okay.

olympic back squat
315/2x5

this was a lot harder after doing all those sets of snatches and cleans.  My legs were already sore from sprinting yesterday.  I was fried.

overhead rack lock out (standing)
210/1
215/1
230/1
235/1
240/1

cg cable row
plate#12/12x3

coc#1/15sec x 2 sets in each hand
coc trainer/10x3

stretch


----------



## Yanick (Jul 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> graet job at 405!  Glad you like the bands.  We are all set for sat.!  It is going to be sweet!



yea sat. will be awesome. what time you gonna be in Bk? i'll probably hold off on the drinking then, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea sat. will be awesome. what time you gonna be in Bk? i'll probably hold off on the drinking then, lol.




If you want to leave at 7:30 I'll be there at 7:30.  just tell me where I should be at.

did you get my email of that web page with all the gym equiptment??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, good job on the squat Yan, 405 kg is a great feat.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

lol, 405kg....he wishes!!

Man, the worst part about training my o-lifts is that I don't get to focus on my squat strength since my hips are so blowen out after the lifts.  I hate that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, 405kg....he wishes!!
> 
> Man, the worst part about training my o-lifts is that I don't get to focus on my squat strength since my hips are so blowen out after the lifts.  I hate that.



I hear ya, I have the same issue.  You never realize how much the hips work in the squat until you've done them after 4 sets of cleans.  Even after Push Jerks they are affected.  On a side note, I love that little pop you get from Push Jerks.  It is almost like it travels up your body from your hips to your shoulders.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I hear ya, I have the same issue.  You never realize how much the hips work in the squat until you've done them after 4 sets of cleans.  Even after Push Jerks they are affected.  On a side note, I love that little pop you get from Push Jerks.  It is almost like it travels up your body from your hips to your shoulders.




yea I know.  Especially if you are trying to perform them correctly and not do a jacked up reverse curl.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2005)

7/27/05

20min of stretching:

SMF
yoga
mobility work (active stretching)


BW= 173....3 more LBs to go.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow, good job on the squat Yan, 405 kg is a great feat.



lol, 405kg...don't think i know of any places with a bar that would withstand that kind of weight, one day though. its funny you said that, i was telling my bro's G/F about my squat and she was like, "wow was that a long term goal or something?" i said "well it was kind of long term, when i hit 3 plates my next goal was automatically 4 plates." so she says "whats your long term goal?" i'm like "1000lbs" her jaw just dropped, lol.

if i hit 300 on my bench and around 500 on my DL by mid oct. i'm gonna try and enter a PL'ing meet, hopefully all this band work will pay off. Pat found one for me a while ago, i believe its in november so if i can get a 3,4,5 thing going i should be competing in a couple of months.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/27/05
> 
> 20min of stretching:
> 
> ...



dude, why not just deplete carbs and drink dextrose after the weigh ins? i'm sure if you deplete carbs for a couple of days you'll weigh in at like 167-8, then just carb up...a lot.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> dude, why not just deplete carbs and drink dextrose after the weigh ins? i'm sure if you deplete carbs for a couple of days you'll weigh in at like 167-8, then just carb up...a lot.




that is what I plan on doing.  I just want to make sure I can stay strong though.  Depleting carbs will make me week.  No matter how much dextrose I drink after weigh in.  I am going to get as close to 170 as possible and then drop some water.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone really interestd in olympic lifting should go to ironmind.com and get the DVD "The unblievable Bulgarians: 1998 Bulgarian training hall".  I have watched over and over.  It is amazing.  Just some sick lifting in preparation for the 1998 world champioships.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is what I plan on doing.  I just want to make sure I can stay strong though.  Depleting carbs will make me week.  No matter how much dextrose I drink after weigh in.  I am going to get as close to 170 as possible and then drop some water.



true, good shit.

and yea that DVD is fuckin incredible. those guys are animals.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 27, 2005)

does blockbuster have it for rental?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> does blockbuster have it for rental?




lol, no way.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> does blockbuster have it for rental?



yeah its between shrek 2 and miss congeniality  

lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2005)

7/28/05

moderate cardio- 35min- arc trainer

abs/core

mobility exercises

BW before workout= 173.5
BW after workout= 170


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

7/29/05

warm up
-2min bike
-back squat

went light today (under 70% and just worked on speed and form).  Worked out with a friend so it was you go I go on everything.

Everything was from the floor:

power snatch
110/2 (followed by one drop snatch)x7

rep scheme was 2 snatches and then one drop snatch and hold in the hole for 6sec.


power clean and jerk
130/1
150/2x7

mixed it up between split jerk and power jerk

olympic front squat
225/2
245/2x3

easy.  good speed.  deep as hell.

standing overhead BB press
165/5
170/5
135/9

chin ups
Did a pyramid.  You go I go rest interval.  each set you add a rep until you can't go up anymore.  then you go back down:

set: 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13
reps 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-6-5- 4- 3- 2- 1= 49 total reps.

you go I go fashion and this just about killed us at the end of a workout.

grip work:

coc#1 for time to failure:
30sec (right)
23 sec (left)

coc trainer/15x1

Done.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/29/05
> 
> warm up
> -2min bike
> ...



i have a feeling the oly bug is gonna bite me tomorrow and i'm gonna switch to an oly lifting program. really wanna try and make that meet in nov that you posted for me a while ago though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i have a feeling the oly bug is gonna bite me tomorrow and i'm gonna switch to an oly lifting program. really wanna try and make that meet in nov that you posted for me a while ago though.




if you are trying to make that meet why would you switch to oly lifting?  the meet is powerlifting.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice front squats.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Nice front squats.




thanks.  they felt light as hell.  just worked on my speed in and out of the hole (hehe).


----------



## Yanick (Jul 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you are trying to make that meet why would you switch to oly lifting?  the meet is powerlifting.



yea i know its powerlifting...i meant that i hope i don't switch over because i'd like to do that meet, but knowing my impatience i'll wind up going all crazy over Oly lifting.

i read some metal militia shit yesterday, i like how they split up their bench days, its not strength/power its lower/upper work. except they are big on shirted presses which is not my thing so i don't know how well i'll fair with something like that. any thoughts?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

never read there stuff.  what do you mean upper lower?  total body woorkouts?  No speed work?


----------



## Yanick (Jul 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> never read there stuff.  what do you mean upper lower?  total body woorkouts?  No speed work?



no they don't do any speed work. i haven't yet read an article that outlines a full routine, i read one or two bench programs from them. by upper/lower i mean upper part of the bench (lockout or w/e) and the lower part of the bench (off the chest).

they are big on board presses, doing like 1,2,3,4 board presses working up to 3rm's on each.

one day is to work the lower portion of the bench and the other day is the shirt pressing and upper part of the bench day. google metal militia and you'll get their website. seems cool, but they are heavy on the volume and are big on pressing with a shirt. i dunno, figured i would throw it out there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> no they don't do any speed work. i haven't yet read an article that outlines a full routine, i read one or two bench programs from them. by upper/lower i mean upper part of the bench (lockout or w/e) and the lower part of the bench (off the chest).
> 
> they are big on board presses, doing like 1,2,3,4 board presses working up to 3rm's on each.
> 
> one day is to work the lower portion of the bench and the other day is the shirt pressing and upper part of the bench day. google metal militia and you'll get their website. seems cool, but they are heavy on the volume and are big on pressing with a shirt. i dunno, figured i would throw it out there.




hmmm, that sounds pretty cool.  I don't see why it wouldn't work if you were a raw lifter?  Have you read any of the articles by Elitefts writer Jim Wendler on why he doesn't train speed?  I like his lastes article about how he trains.  it is pretty good.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2005)

7/31/05

Well I am happy!  I don't have to diet anymore!  my coach asked me today what I was weighing and I told him 174.  I said I need to drop the last 4lbs to be in the 77kg class next sunday.  he said screw it.  Lift with the 86kg class.  He said this meet isn't about winning or beating any records.  It is just about getting comfortable with the o-lifts in a competition setting.  Plus, the heavier guys lift later in the day so I get to lift with them.  So I can stop dieting...yay!

Onto the workout.....

One more week until the meet.  This week will be really really light and easy though and lots of stretching.  Did a ton of work today.  Coach had be hitting rep after rep. Working on speed and sitting and getting down.  After I did about 15-20reps in each lift he started adding weight and making me go up in singles.  Man that was brutal!

Snatch
50/2-3x didn't count...about 10-12 sets.  Some sets were two snatches and a drop snatch.  Some sets where just two snatche and a sit in the hole.  Mixed it up.

60kg (132lb)/2x3

10kg under my best of 70kg.  All he wanted me to do was go with in 10kgs and really work the speed and form.  Today these felt easy as hell.  I am getting faster.  I think I will open with this next week or maybe 65kg.


Clean and Jerk
60kg (132lb)/2x didn't count...about 10-12 sets.

then we started going up..

70kg (154lb)/1x5
80kg (176lb)/1x2
85kg (187lb)/1x1
90kg (198lb)/1x1
95kg (209lb)/1x1
100kg (220lb)/0x1 (missed off my chest....grr....coach said I had it.  My grip was to tight and tense so it didn't allow my wrist flexability to relax my hand in the catch position.)

100kg (220lb)/1x1..........Friggin Smoked it!  Personal best!.  easy as hell.
105kg (231lb)/0x2....again.  my grip was way to tight in the catch position.  the bar was sitting on my chest but as I came out of my front squat my grip was so tight my elbows were up all the way and I lost it twice.  Coach was like "that is a made lift right there.  just relax the hand.  throw on 107kg and take it again.")

107kg (235.4lb)/0x2....same thing.  lost it off the chest coming up because my grip was to tense on the bar.  I friggin ripped it up.  I can hit this weight.  I know it.


Coach said i missed those because not only was my grip tight but I did a ton of work.  he thinks I should open with 100kg next week and the hit 110kg after that.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 31, 2005)

Good luck next Sunday Funky! 

No more dieting??! LUCKY BASTARD!!! LOL


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/31/05
> 
> Snatch
> 60kg (132lb)/2x3
> ...


Sounds good P... When I get my #'s up that high, I'll let you know -


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Good luck Patrick, your going to do great!!!! We're competing on the same day 

Yanick- why aren't you updating your journal and when is your competition?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 7/31/05
> 
> Well I am happy!  I don't have to diet anymore!  my coach asked me today what I was weighing and I told him 174.  I said I need to drop the last 4lbs to be in the 77kg class next sunday.  he said screw it.  Lift with the 86kg class.  He said this meet isn't about winning or beating any records.  It is just about getting comfortable with the o-lifts in a competition setting.  Plus, the heavier guys lift later in the day so I get to lift with them.  So I can stop dieting...yay!
> 
> ...



Dude, those are some sweet numbers you're putting up...don't know why you are so hard on yourself.

i'm sure you can smoke 107 like nothing with lots of drilling of those lifts. watching that shit on sat really made me realize how complicated weightlifting is and that you can just make one tiny mistake and fuck the lift up bad. you definitely have the power/strength to throw those weights up there, you just need to work on the little things that can only come with practice. give it some time and you'll be clean and jerking in the 300's in no time.

Rocco - dude, they moved my computer at work so i can't go online as much anymore, plus i had some girl problems which fucked me up and put me into a slump (i tend to be like that, one bad event in my life and everything goes down the shitter). so for a while i was barely lifting, not dieting at all, went back to smoking cigarettes and lots and lots of pot, drinking etc. thank god this last one was only for a period of a couple of weeks, i started talking to Pat again and got back on track (he always comes through like that, lol). so i dunno, i'm thinking of starting another journal on here but i don't know how well i'll be able to maintain. i'm probably gonna start another one because its just easy to keep track of your progress electronically. thanks for asking though, didn't think anyone even realized i stopped, lol.

oh and about the comp, i believe the one Pat found for me was in november. if it is in november i'm gonna try and enter it. hopefully my dead will be in the mid to high 400's in these next 3 weeks that i'll be training it. My bench is shit as usual so i'll probably just press up like 245 or something so i can get my total a bit higher.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice to hear from you Yan, your one of the journals I always kept track of even if I didn't post a lot. Glad your doing better, your lucky to have a friend like Patrick   If you have any info on the powerlifting meet let me know, maybe I'll come do it also. And yeah, start another journal so I don't whore Pat's up


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks yan and rocco.

Been stuck in jury duty all friggin day.  grrrr.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Mr.Funk, good luck in your comp.

Pat, I remember a couple posts you wrote on strengthening the lower back and you said hyper-extensions and goodmornings actually make it worse. What was it that you recommended again?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Hey Mr.Funk, good luck in your comp.
> 
> Pat, I remember a couple posts you wrote on strengthening the lower back and you said hyper-extensions and goodmornings actually make it worse. What was it that you recommended again?



I like both hypers and good mornings.  Training abs is good too.  Any core work will help.  Ofcourse squats and deadlifts are big time as well.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

8/2/05


light workout.  contest week

warm up- active

snatch
105/2x7
115/2x3

clean and jerk
135/2x7
155/2x3

olympic front squat
225/2x6

ext. shoulder rotation

stretch

nice and easy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/2/05
> 
> 
> light workout. contest week
> ...


   Sissy... 







...JK -


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks yan and rocco.
> 
> Been stuck in jury duty all friggin day.  grrrr.



jury duty can be easy to get out of, depending on the particular case..labeling urself as a racist or saying u don't abide by our laws/don't believe in system/will vote the way that gets u out of duty the soonest is sure to get u rejected by most people...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> jury duty can be easy to get out of, depending on the particular case..labeling urself as a racist or saying u don't abide by our laws/don't believe in system/will vote the way that gets u out of duty the soonest is sure to get u rejected by most people...



yea, i was really dificult and an asshole so they tossed me out.  I am done now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, i was really dificult and an asshole so they tossed me out. I am done now.


I was a sleeper, I told them what they wanted to hear

Then during deliberation, I started from a quiet disagreement into ranting...
then convinced four people to basically pull their head out of their ass and vote guilty - 

The guy stole some ladies purse from a shopping plaza.  I didn't care if the exact facts said he was guilty, he looked no good, was ignorant, and didn't have a job
so I made sure we put him away -  

You can tell when someones shady, and when they're lying


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

8/3/05



30min streching.....
SMF
yoga
mobility
static stretches
active stretches


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, i was really dificult and an asshole so they tossed me out.  I am done now.


yup


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

8/4/05

last workout before the meet on sunday!

Very very light and very low volume:

warm up- active warm up

snatch
110/2x6

clean and jerk
150/2x6

olympic front squat
225/2x4

My ass almost touched the floor today!!  people at the gym were going nuts!  haha.


Real easy workout.  Just wanted to do a little somethign before sunday.  I am excited and a bit nervous.  Performing these lifts is difficult enough.  Performing them infront of a crowd and judges is just nerve racking.  They are so technical.  it isn't like squating or deadlifting where you can just grip and rip.  The concentration on these lifts is so much more for me.  I really have to sit there and think and control myself.  I can't wait to get there and lift.  This is going to be a big meet from the sound of it.  77+ lifters!!  Coach said he just wants me to get comfortable with the lifts in a contest setting.  He said he wants to see me in the state championship next year.  We shall see.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My ass almost touched the floor today!!  people at the gym were going nuts!  haha.
> 
> 
> Real easy workout.  Just wanted to do a little somethign before sunday.  I am excited and a bit nervous.  Performing these lifts is difficult enough.  Performing them infront of a crowd and judges is just nerve racking.  They are so technical.  it isn't like squating or deadlifting where you can just grip and rip.  The concentration on these lifts is so much more for me.  I really have to sit there and think and control myself.  I can't wait to get there and lift.  This is going to be a big meet from the sound of it.  77+ lifters!!  Coach said he just wants me to get comfortable with the lifts in a contest setting.  He said he wants to see me in the state championship next year.  We shall see.



good luck brother. i wish i could make it, but i got family functions to attend on both saturday and sunday, which kindda blows but i should be getting b-day money on saturday 

are you gonna be taking any pics or video's? it would be awesome to see you lift, but if not i'll just wait till sept. and see you and george in queens.

you'll be at the ESG's next year for sure, as long as you still want to that is. i've known you long enough to know that you achieve whatever you put your mind to, even though you like to talk down about yourself all the time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

Yam thanks.  The meet promoter said they are video taping everyones lift and they will be availble for purchase via video/mpgs.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks IAN.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2005)

Go get 'em, P-funk.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Capt.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

dude, whats up with the strongman event? do you still wanna go?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> dude, whats up with the strongman event? do you still wanna go?




maybe, it is on a wed. though.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like both hypers and good mornings.  Training abs is good too.  Any core work will help.  Ofcourse squats and deadlifts are big time as well.



I meant more in regards to re-habing it. This still hold true? I could have swore you contradicted this in a previous post


Also, regarding rotator cuffs. Do you work them before / after a shoulder workout or on an off day? or both?

thanks...GL in the comp


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck Funky.  I know you'll nail those lifts you have planned if anyone can.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He said he wants to see me in the state championship next year


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks pimp and monkey.

cold iron- in regards to rehabing the lower back?  I usually stay cleer of those two exercises and start by focusing on the stabalizers through static contracions like planks.  I also focus on doing crunches and obliques.  Then I would start with some light squating to work the core.   For rotator work I always do it at the end of the workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2005)

pfunk! *clap clap* pfunk! *clap clap* pfunk! *clap clap* pfunk! *clap clap* pfunk! *clap clap*

hoorah!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh shit... LOOKOUT!!!   The beast is LOOSE!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2005)

The more I see shaved forearms, the less weird it looks. Maybe I will try it someday.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

shiznit- thanks

P- you are weird.. 

mudge- lol, i don't think my forearms were shaved there.  I never shaved them unless I was going to get up on stage.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

Is that another halloween party???

What was the theme?...  People in street clothes!?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mudge- lol, i don't think my forearms were shaved there.  I never shaved them unless I was going to get up on stage.



ha ha, shut up Pat we all know you're just putting on an act and that in reality you're a metrosexual.

This man lives in the nail/tanning salon ladies and gentlemen!!

LMAO


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

8/5/05

30min stretching


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ha ha, shut up Pat we all know you're just putting on an act and that in reality you're a metrosexual.
> 
> This man lives in the nail/tanning salon ladies and gentlemen!!
> 
> LMAO




haha, whatever man.  I refuse to go into those places.  My body is a complete wreck.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> haha, whatever man. I refuse to go into those places. My body is a complete wreck.


P is the most ripped pretty boy Metrosexual ever,
standing alongside all those Grisley Adams lookin
olympic and strongman dudes -  

But in the salon, next to all the Queer Eye, polished sweeties... -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

Bruce Kubik, author of the great book Dinosaur training, has a mailing list of people that subscibe at his site. Everyday he sends us (I am a subscriber) a different email. Sometimes it is a story about training, a piece of training history, different ideas for workouts, different things to think about when lifting and sometimes it is just something to think about. Today was a pretty cool one so I thought I would share:





> What if it was Easy?
> 
> By Brooks D. Kubik
> 
> ...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

as much as i would hate to admit, i would probably pick #1 BUT it would not be as satisfying and rewarding as #2. However, i do love training so i'm more in the middle of the two.

On my lift days, i would train and eat healthy. On my off days, pop in the pill once a day. That way it'll work out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1063004&postcount=197
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1063032&postcount=201

I'm ready for a change. Been doing this routine for about 3 weeks and you, the master, what's next?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1063004&postcount=197
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1063032&postcount=201
> 
> I'm ready for a change. Been doing this routine for about 3 weeks and you, the master, what's next?




how many days a week do you want to train?  If 3 then do it with a day of rest inbetween.  If 4 then do it 2 on, one off, 2 on, 2 off.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

so i'll do

day1 - upper horizontal
day2 - legs
off
day3 - upper vertical
day4 - legs
day6 - off
day7 - off

That's it? Damn, i was expecting something more interesting than just a change in my routine based on when i lift.   I dont think it will change much because my old routine was 

day1 - upper horizontal
day2 - off
day3 - legs
day4 - upper vertical
day5 - off
day6 - legs
day7 - off

basically the only thing that changed was pushing day 3 up to day 2 and pushing day 6 up to day 5


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> so i'll do
> 
> day1 - upper horizontal
> day2 - legs
> ...




I wasn't going to write a routine out and then have you say that you could only train 3 days or these days or with this much rest off.  Dip shit.   I needed to know first.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to write a routine out and then have you say that you could only train 3 days or these days or with this much rest off.  Dip shit.   I needed to know first.



ah i see, pfunk my last day of work is tomorrow so would you recommend that i lift 3 days a week or 4? I usually choose 4 because i like to lift but if i really need the time off for rest then that's fine.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ah i see, pfunk my last day of work is tomorrow so would you recommend that i lift 3 days a week or 4? I usually choose 4 because i like to lift but if i really need the time off for rest then that's fine.




I am not reccomending anything.  I am just asking what you prefer.  4 days is fine.  just tell me what you want.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not reccomending anything.  I am just asking what you prefer.  4 days is fine.  just tell me what you want.



i'll do the 2 on 1 off, 2 on 2 off split.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to write a routine out and then have you say that you could only train 3 days or these days or with this much rest off.  Dip shit.   I needed to know first.



lmao, that shit made me spit my diet pepsi all over my keyboard faggot. now i'm gonna have stains on that shit, you need to put disclaimers on that kind of shit dickhead.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lmao, that shit made me spit my diet pepsi all over my keyboard faggot. now i'm gonna have stains on that shit, you need to put disclaimers on that kind of shit dickhead.



DIET PEPSI!?!?!  What the fuck is that shit?  You slob


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2005)

Good luck Patrick!! Your going to do great, go kick some ass


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks Rocco!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2005)

(fingers Crossed)


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2005)

In reference to that question Kubik posed, I would love to combine the two.  I think having the 50 pounds of muscle and triple my strength right now would be great.  However, I would still workout and train hard.  I love the almost zen state that I occasionally achieve during a really good workout.  There are only a couple of things that allow me to reach such a level of concentration.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2005)

So how did you make out this weekend???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2005)

Contest write up.....

Okay, my first olympic meet is under my belt.  I don't know how I really feel about my performance.  I loved the competition.  It was fun and I can't wait to compete again.  I can't wait to get my technique better so that I can really move some weight.  As far as how I did goes....I weighed in at 177lbs so I competed in the big 85kg class!  Lots of lifters in the 85kg class today.  My coach wanted me to do weights that I knew I could do today just so I could get the feel for performing these particular lifts in a contest setting.  I must say that doing a snatch or a clean and jerk in contest is way harder than in the gym!!  Even on the warm up platform I was throwing shit up like mad.  Once you are on stage it is a whole different beast.  So coach didn't have me going for any PR's today.  I opened with an easy 65kg (143lbs) snatch.  Power snatched it right up didn't even bend my knees.  I then upped my next lift to 70kg (154lbs) .  I power snatched but didn't get enough dip under it and got red lighted for a press out.  Damn.  SO caoch made me take 70kg again.  I thought I nailed this one and my coach and guys ont he team did too.  They said the judges were being really picky and assholes today.  So I got red lighted for a pressout even though I got under my power snatch here and into a little bit of a quarter squat position.  Coach really wanted me to squat snatch but once i got to the platform nerves got the better of me and I threw it up there.  Oh well.  Then I had to sit around like forever while they went through the other 85kg lifters, the 95kg lifters, the 105kg lifters and then the 105+kg lifters.  Man, that was forever.  My legs were so heavy by the time I was ready to clean.  So again, coach wanted me to open with an easy weight.  I opend with 90kg (198lbs)...LMAO!  I missed it!  I was so tired from sitting around that I got up there and pulled the weight so damn hard that I threw my self off balance and had to dump it.  We were laughing so hard because they thought I was going to throw it through the roof.  No worries, I came back and smoked 90kg like nothing.  Then, I wanted to go up to 100 or 105 but coach said to just go with easy weight and feel it out.  So he had me do an easy 97.5kg (214.5lbs).  I did that like nothing.  My jerk is still shitty and I am pressing a little off the chest (because I can...hehe).   So that was it.  No PR's broken, nothing amazing.  I just had to go out and do what I could do.  Coach was happy.  I feel strange because I have never mey someone with so much belief in me.  He just keeps telling me "you are so strong!  you have so much ability.  no one in your class is stronger than you.  they have just been doing it longer and have better technique.  Once we get that down you are going to be totaling with some of the top guys int he country.  just trust me.  if we get to a really big meet drop down to 170lbs (69kg class) and you will do even better.  you need to keep at this.  you have to trust me.  honestly, i don't tell this to anyone but if you had enough money i would say stop working and concentrate on lifting and you could really be up there in this sport."  I feel weird hearing him tell me this stuff.  I guess I don't see what he sees.  In my eyes I have little to no athletic ability.  I am just stubborn enough to come back for more.  Anyway, I am putting my interests in competiting on strongman on hold for awhile and concentrating on this sport since I (a) absolutly love it and (b) have a coach that is weilling to inest so much time and interest in my progress.

going to take a couple of days off before I train again.  On my cleans the weight is so light and coach wants me to squat clean to work on technique, that when I make my catch I have to weigh for the bar to hit me so I can ride it down because I can pull 200+lbs so high off the floor.  215lbs snaps onto my chest form a good inch in the air....lol.  I am icing it like a mother!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2005)

nice work p! Are there any sites/videos of this competition? Are u going to follow the coaches advice or just play it out a little until you believe that in your own eyes u can really make it to the top?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> nice work p! Are there any sites/videos of this competition? Are u going to follow the coaches advice or just play it out a little until you believe that in your own eyes u can really make it to the top?




They were video taping and tomorrow I have to check with the promotor to see if I can get the video of my lifts.  I want to see it to analyze.  I will post them when I get them.   

Ofcourse I am going to follow the coaches advice.  I may even be getting rid of all my evening clients on wed. nights so that I can make it out there to train with him on wed. also and not just sunday.  I am working on coming up with a training program and then he is going to fix it up to his liking.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> They were video taping and tomorrow I have to check with the promotor to see if I can get the video of my lifts.  I want to see it to analyze.  I will post them when I get them.
> 
> Ofcourse I am going to follow the coaches advice.  I may even be getting rid of all my evening clients on wed. nights so that I can make it out there to train with him on wed. also and not just sunday.  I am working on coming up with a training program and then he is going to fix it up to his liking.



lol....

1. Your wednesday night clients are not going to be happy.
2. If u get rid of them, are u still going to make enough money to get by? Just wondering if u make a lot of dough or barely getting by.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol....
> 
> 1. Your wednesday night clients are not going to be happy.
> 2. If u get rid of them, are u still going to make enough money to get by? Just wondering if u make a lot of dough or barely getting by.




1. the peopel that train on wed. will just be shuffled around to a different day if I can.  I will tell them I am restructruing my schedule.

2.  Yea, I wil still be making the green.  Even if some of them give me up as a trainer to get someone that can take them on wed. night I can just get another client on a different day to make up the money.....Oh, and I forgot to mention....I got promoted to the top level that a trainer can be in our gym franchise so I got a raise too.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

You gotta do what you gotta do BRother!!! You know exactly what you are doin, so I say go for it!!!
And CONGRATS on the Promotion my Friend!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Patrick,
Sounds like you did awesome... damn, wish I coulda been there to see it! 
I got butterflies for you from just reading about it.  I remember how suprisingly exciting it was watching the lifters at the Arnold for me and how stoked you got watching.
Your coach sounds awesome, I'm glad he's so positive and you should 'trust him' when he tells you how much potential you have... I'm so happy that your loving this type of competition!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Contest write up.....
> 
> Okay, my first olympic meet is under my belt.  I don't know how I really feel about my performance.  I loved the competition.  It was fun and I can't wait to compete again.  I can't wait to get my technique better so that I can really move some weight.  As far as how I did goes....I weighed in at 177lbs so I competed in the big 85kg class!  Lots of lifters in the 85kg class today.  My coach wanted me to do weights that I knew I could do today just so I could get the feel for performing these particular lifts in a contest setting.  I must say that doing a snatch or a clean and jerk in contest is way harder than in the gym!!  Even on the warm up platform I was throwing shit up like mad.  Once you are on stage it is a whole different beast.  So coach didn't have me going for any PR's today.  I opened with an easy 65kg (143lbs) snatch.  Power snatched it right up didn't even bend my knees.  I then upped my next lift to 70kg (154lbs) .  I power snatched but didn't get enough dip under it and got red lighted for a press out.  Damn.  SO caoch made me take 70kg again.  I thought I nailed this one and my coach and guys ont he team did too.  They said the judges were being really picky and assholes today.  So I got red lighted for a pressout even though I got under my power snatch here and into a little bit of a quarter squat position.  Coach really wanted me to squat snatch but once i got to the platform nerves got the better of me and I threw it up there.  Oh well.  Then I had to sit around like forever while they went through the other 85kg lifters, the 95kg lifters, the 105kg lifters and then the 105+kg lifters.  Man, that was forever.  My legs were so heavy by the time I was ready to clean.  So again, coach wanted me to open with an easy weight.  I opend with 90kg (198lbs)...LMAO!  I missed it!  I was so tired from sitting around that I got up there and pulled the weight so damn hard that I threw my self off balance and had to dump it.  We were laughing so hard because they thought I was going to throw it through the roof.  No worries, I came back and smoked 90kg like nothing.  Then, I wanted to go up to 100 or 105 but coach said to just go with easy weight and feel it out.  So he had me do an easy 97.5kg (214.5lbs).  I did that like nothing.  My jerk is still shitty and I am pressing a little off the chest (because I can...hehe).   So that was it.  No PR's broken, nothing amazing.  I just had to go out and do what I could do.  Coach was happy.  I feel strange because I have never mey someone with so much belief in me.  He just keeps telling me "you are so strong!  you have so much ability.  no one in your class is stronger than you.  they have just been doing it longer and have better technique.  Once we get that down you are going to be totaling with some of the top guys int he country.  just trust me.  if we get to a really big meet drop down to 170lbs (69kg class) and you will do even better.  you need to keep at this.  you have to trust me.  honestly, i don't tell this to anyone but if you had enough money i would say stop working and concentrate on lifting and you could really be up there in this sport."  I feel weird hearing him tell me this stuff.  I guess I don't see what he sees.  In my eyes I have little to no athletic ability.  I am just stubborn enough to come back for more.  Anyway, I am putting my interests in competiting on strongman on hold for awhile and concentrating on this sport since I (a) absolutly love it and (b) have a coach that is weilling to inest so much time and interest in my progress.
> 
> going to take a couple of days off before I train again.  On my cleans the weight is so light and coach wants me to squat clean to work on technique, that when I make my catch I have to weigh for the bar to hit me so I can ride it down because I can pull 200+lbs so high off the floor.  215lbs snaps onto my chest form a good inch in the air....lol.  I am icing it like a mother!


Sounds like your a natural my Friend!!! Can't deny that!!! I told you that you where gonna be great!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like everything is falling into place for you bro   "King Kong aint got shit on you!"


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2005)

Good Job P !


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 8, 2005)

thx for the update P


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2005)

good shit Pat, remember what i told you at the diner during before george's meet. you've accomplished so much, what makes you think you won't accomplish this? think positive, i'm learning some stuff right now that says "you are what you think." you're gonna kill in your next meet.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> good shit Pat, remember what i told you at the diner during before george's meet. you've accomplished so much, what makes you think you won't accomplish this? think positive, i'm learning some stuff right now that says "you are what you think." you're gonna kill in your next meet.




what are you learning??


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are you learning??



lol, its this shit called "Double Your Dating" by some guy named David DeAngelo. Its all about how to talk to chicks and stuff, he gets into all sorts of stuff like evolution, philosophy, psychology, even physiology and stuff. i'm only like 1/6 of the way through, its like a 12hr seminar. the whole first half is theory, mating rituals of fish, the human genome etc etc and then he gets into actual techniques and how to reprogram your mind into thinking positive...just all types of shit.

i obviously got it for the chicks, but the more i listen the more i'm learning how to apply that stuff to other areas of life, like the workplace and just being able to be more social, have confidence and things of that nature.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, its this shit called "Double Your Dating" by some guy named David DeAngelo. Its all about how to talk to chicks and stuff, he gets into all sorts of stuff like evolution, philosophy, psychology, even physiology and stuff. i'm only like 1/6 of the way through, its like a 12hr seminar. the whole first half is theory, mating rituals of fish, the human genome etc etc and then he gets into actual techniques and how to reprogram your mind into thinking positive...just all types of shit.
> 
> i obviously got it for the chicks, but the more i listen the more i'm learning how to apply that stuff to other areas of life, like the workplace and just being able to be more social, have confidence and things of that nature.




gay


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gay




rofl


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2005)

This isn't a laughing Matter,  Yan might a serious problem.

But nah you are probably right

GAY!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job, P-funk.     Can't wait to see what you do in your next comp.




			
				Yanick said:
			
		

> mating rituals of fish



Yan, it's too soon to give up on women.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job at your meet Patrick. What your coach said to you is awesome and exciting!! I can't wait to see some of the videos of your lifts


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2005)

lol, no not gay cause then it would be called "Doube your GAY Dating"

listen to the first 2 hours of that shit and you'll see what i'm talking about, he gets into all types of shit. but all of you guys are just straight up ladies men, so more power to ya.

and for the record, the best insult goes to the capt...i would've definitely spit up some diet pepsi or protein had i been drinking it at that moment


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, no not gay cause then it would be called "Doube your GAY Dating"
> 
> listen to the first 2 hours of that shit and you'll see what i'm talking about, he gets into all types of shit. but all of you guys are just straight up ladies men, so more power to ya.
> 
> and for the record, the best insult goes to the capt...i would've definitely spit up some diet pepsi or protein had i been drinking it at that moment




LMAO.....double your gay dating!

whatever dude, I am no ladies man.  I love those self help books.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, any info in that self-help book on how to remember the name of the girl you are talking to?  A few months ago I met the hottest girl at the bar.  I am typically smart about it and give them my phone to enter their phone number and then walk off to the bathroom, but she was keen to my antics.  She said, "You don't remember my name do you?"  I managed to get back into her good graces and then 5 minutes later she asked me her name again, and I just shook my head as she walked away.  This happens 6 times out of 10.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, any info in that self-help book on how to remember the name of the girl you are talking to?  A few months ago I met the hottest girl at the bar.  I am typically smart about it and give them my phone to enter their phone number and then walk off to the bathroom, but she was keen to my antics.  She said, "You don't remember my name do you?"  I managed to get back into her good graces and then 5 minutes later she asked me her name again, and I just shook my head as she walked away.  This happens 6 times out of 10.




fuck that has happend to me before.  the worst part is I don't even drink.  I just suck at names.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 8, 2005)

I know, it is like, "Hi, my name is Dave, What is yours?"  And as soon as I finish my last word, I hear "Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah."

Ya know, maybe it is my attitude that prevents me from ever getting laid.  Nah, couldn't be me, it must be them.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2005)

> "Scientists have found that women`s voices are more difficult for men to listen to than men`s.
> 
> Researchers at the University of Sheffield tracked activity in the brains of 12 men while playing recordings of different voices.
> 
> ...



The Answer to your lady listening questions 

Heard this study on the news the other day


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

8/10/05

First workout since Competition on Sunday.  Didn't go heavy.  Took it easy on the legs.  My shoulder is still bruised/sore from the cleans. I have been icing it and rubbing icy/hot on it also.  It feels a lot better and hopefully tomorrow I will be in full swing into my program that my coach gave me.  I am excited to get started with it.  here it is for those interested:


> Day 1 squat snatch 70 to 80%
> clean and jerk 70 to 80%
> snatch pull 100 to 105% of best snatch
> 
> ...



My shoulder is still sore so i didn't do any Olympic movements, any presses or anything were I had to hold the bar (like pulls or deadlifts)

here was today workout

olympic back squats
RI= 60sec
275/6x4

easy.  weight was light.  just worked on speed out of the hole.

good mornings
RI= 60sec
135/5
155/5x4

also easy.  haven't done these in a long time.  did them instead of RDL's because of the shoulder.

RG chinups
RI= 45sec
BW/10x3

hypers with med. jump stretch band around shoulders
15reps x 3 sets

coc trainer/20x2
coc#1/30sec x 1


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds good P...

I'm glad your coach didn't press you to hit lifts
you may have missed

Once again I'm all pumped up to go lift or something -


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

Good job at the competition Funky.  Sounds like you had a lot of fun, and it sounds like you have a lot of potential too.  Practice makes perfect, and you'll be putting up those highly competitive numbers in no time I'm sure.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> They were video taping and tomorrow I have to check with the promotor to see if I can get the video of my lifts.  I want to see it to analyze.  I will post them when I get them.
> 
> Ofcourse I am going to follow the coaches advice.  I may even be getting rid of all my evening clients on wed. nights so that I can make it out there to train with him on wed. also and not just sunday.  I am working on coming up with a training program and then he is going to fix it up to his liking.



did that ever happen? Videos?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> did that ever happen? Videos?




I don't' know. I checked the web page and they weren't up.  Maybe by the begining of next week?  The company that does this stuff does a lot of things so I bet they have many pics to go through.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

Did you list the lift results from the comp...

What detail do they go into?

Weight class and lifted results, probably

It would be cool to see the actual BW's and compare
them to to lift results and such


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did you list the lift results from the comp...
> 
> What detail do they go into?
> 
> ...




I don't have anything that has the lift results.  there was a lot of people there.  I can check on usa weightlifting home page (if they are posted yet) but they usually only post the top three in each class.  In the super heavies there was a kid that is nationally ranked and possibly going to the olympics.  He pulled a 400lb clean and jerk.  it was awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

JUst checked usa weightlifting resulats for local contests.  It is not up.  They only have it updated through june 2005 and say that the local results will be updated monthly.  So I am guessing at the end of each month they will update.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

8/11/05

shoulder flet great today.  but not so great once i rested the bar in the rack position.  It just feels like someone charlie horsed me really bad.  I can't wait until it goes away.

warm up- active

jerks from the rack
115/2
175/2x2
195/2x4
205/1x3
215/1x2

clean pulls
245/3x5

snatch to balance off the rack
85/3x2
105/3x3

stretch


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

you don't time RI's anymore?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

RI's vary on O-lifts

you can have a thirty sec rest w/lighter weight
but then when you go heavy, you're whipped


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> RI's vary on O-lifts
> 
> you can have a thirty sec rest w/lighter weight
> but then when you go heavy, you're whipped




exactly.

I told my coach I would start timing rest intervals and he said that it is nonsense in this type of training.  He said "how can you have great technique on a clean or a snatch if you are fatigued?".  He is right though.  I just go when I feel ready.  If the weight is lighter then I rest less.  As I increase intensity I rest more.  I don't worry about the time.  I am more worried about the technique and making the lift.  If I fatigue myself the technique goes out the window.  Also, I do tons and tons of warm up sets so it takes some time to get through the workouts.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

i wasn't saying its wrong or anything, just wondering. the resting less on lower intensities and more on higher ones is common sense IMO. i do the same when pyramiding to a 1rm on Westside, sometimes i'll take a break just as long as it will take me to put more weight on the bar, sometimes i'll rest like 5+ min between max attempts.

makes sense to me, btw i still have your hat. what're you doing this weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

I know you have my hat.  This weekend I am just working and chilling.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

I logged tempos the first few WO's

but it's too hard to concentrate on the clock when worrying about
all the details of your form!?!?

and getting your adrenaline up


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I logged tempos the first few WO's
> 
> but it's too hard to concentrate on the clock when worrying about
> all the details of your form!?!?
> ...



just count in your head. Say if my RI is 30 seconds, as soon as i finish a set i will imediately start counting 1...2...3...4 in my head until its 25 seconds then i start to prepare for the next set when it hits 30 seconds.

As for the tempo's, you should plan ahead. Visualize yourself going through your workout and write down the exercises you are going to do, what tempo's u want to work with, how long u want your RI's to be. I write it all down on a piece of paper and then i hit the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> just count in your head. Say if my RI is 30 seconds, as soon as i finish a set i will imediately start counting 1...2...3...4 in my head until its 25 seconds then i start to prepare for the next set when it hits 30 seconds.
> 
> As for the tempo's, you should plan ahead. Visualize yourself going through your workout and write down the exercises you are going to do, what tempo's u want to work with, how long u want your RI's to be. I write it all down on a piece of paper and then i hit the gym.




I only log RI if I am doing general training.  Once I am doing olympic lifts there is no way to keep to a certain rest interval.  You have to be focused to maintain form.  The movement is to complex to rush through.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I only log RI if I am doing general training.  Once I am doing olympic lifts there is no way to keep to a certain rest interval.  You have to be focused to maintain form.  The movement is to complex to rush through.



oh i know what you're saying P, i was answering monkeyman's question.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2005)

Thought I would post this here to share with everyone.  This is a clip of one of the greatest weightlifters ever, Greece's Pyrros Dimas.  He is at the Olypic training center in Colorado Springs.  He is for the most part power snatching and power cleaning and jerks with some awesome weight.  The front squats at the end are amaing.  He is only 183lbs also!!  For those that want to know what he is lifting take however many kilos Randal Strossen (narrating) says it is and multiply by 2.2.  So 200kgs = 440lbs (that is what he front squats.

enjoy:

Dimas


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2005)

F#$K ME - 

My friend liz, always told me what a badass he was - but I never got to see him
in the 04 olympics..

I can't even see his legs move on the jerks
it's like they edited the tape -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> F#$K ME -
> 
> My friend liz, always told me what a badass he was - but I never got to see him
> in the 04 olympics..
> ...




yea, he is fast as shit.  I have a clip of him from the 2004 summer games doing a 469lb clean and jerk!!!  I can't remeber what he medaled in those games though?  I think it was a bronze?  I don't know that he got gold.  I know he was coming off an injury.  In the '94 olympics in atlanta he did a 170kg snatch (374lbs), I believe, to set a worl record.  It has since been broken.  He is a beast.  His technique is flawless.  Just so smooth and so fast!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't stop watching that video.  just watched it again.  It is amazing that he power cleaned 170kgs so casually like that and then he friggin front squated 440lbs with suck ease!


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 12, 2005)

that dude is insane.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

i cant stop watching the tom platz video, the guy is MR SQUAT


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2005)

8/13/05

8 rowing sprints
RI= 30sec
resistance level= 10
duration of each row= 200 meters
best time= 34sec
worst time= 41sec

variuos core work:
decline weighted situps with 135lb on a BB across my chest
stretch band hypers
stability ball torso rotation/stability ball crunches/stability ball supine bridges superset

stretching
stretching
stretching

Shoulder feels much much better today.  Slowly the charlie horse feeling is going away.  I have to train tomorrow.  I think I may just wait to start training my lifts on tues. even though it is feeling better I want my shoulder to rest a bit more.  Shoulders can be funny.  If I do them I will go very very light.  Other than that I will just do some more hip work....maybe box squat, step ups and good mornings.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can't stop watching that video. just watched it again. It is amazing that he power cleaned 170kgs so casually like that and then he friggin front squated 440lbs with suck ease!


I have watched it a few times myself -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I have watched it a few times myself -




I usually watch it everyday.

I also watch the bulgarian national team DVD about 3-4 times a week.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

8/14/05


light weight just worked technique.

snatch
bar/3x5
65/3x2
85/2x3
105/2x5
115/2x5
125/2x1

Felt a little off today.  My timing wasn't great and my second pull sucked.  I was having issues getting into the bottom position.  I think taking the week off to rest my shoulder made my timing a bit off.  I wasn't pulling the bar into me enough on the second pull and ended up jumping forward a little on my reps to make the catch.  Was getting pissed off.  Stopped at one set of 125.  I saw no need to continue.


clean and jerk
125/2x3
135/2x7
155/2x5

went lighter here today and lowered the volume because of my shoulder.  Even though it felt better today I didn't want to put weight on it because that is where the pain was.  At any rate these felt awesome!  My form felt good and I was getting a great second pull and hitting my hips!  I was getting into the bottom position with ease and I just felt good about these.  They were fast too.

snatch pulls
155/2x5
165/2x5

worked on exploding on that second pull and pushing those hips through.

coc#1/35sec x 1
coc trainer/15x2

ext. shoulder rotation.

stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

when you say *snatch pull*...

Are you coming from the thighs like a power clean, but right over the head?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> when you say *snatch pull*...
> 
> Are you coming from the thighs like a power clean, but right over the head?




a power clean can be done from the thighs (hand position) or the floor. All that a power clean means is that you don't drop down into a full squat position (more like a quarter squat).  i don't do any power cleans or power snatches because the mess up your form of the real thing when you are just starting out.  That is why I have to squat snatch and squat clean every rep.

a snatch pull is when you take the weight form the floor and pull all the way up and stop after the second pull.  So weight fromthe floor, once the bar passes your knees explode upward (second pull) shrug hard and extend foot, knee and ankle.  That is it.  Then set the weight back on the floor and do another rep.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Those sound like they wear you out -  

I did that a couple of times today thinking too much about the snatch
into my overhead sqts, wore my dumbass out,
then I had no juice for the squat itself -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

yea, pulls are great for training the lifts.  The can help to teach you to really drive your hips into the bar.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

My friend Liz was going to give me a lifting video???

She hasn't come through yet though -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

If you are really serious about lifting order the Encyclopedia of Weightlifting by Arthur Dreshler.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Well lets just say I'm not going to compete or pay a trainer or anything...  yet...

But I'm having a blast ripping the weights off the floor and busting out the squats and such...

I've nearly forgotton about benching and junk
In fact I have silently vowed to cut out all pressing motions to save my shoulders


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well lets just say I'm not going to compete or pay a trainer or anything...  yet...
> 
> But I'm having a blast ripping the weights off the floor and busting out the squats and such...
> 
> ...




yea, I haven't benched in months.  I do overhead press occasionally though.

Whether you want to compete of not the book is still great to have!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I haven't benched in months. I do overhead press occasionally though.
> 
> Whether you want to compete of not the book is still great to have!


yes very true I'm sure


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2005)

before u lift, watch that video and then u will copy him exactly as you visualize his lifts in your head. Try it, it works.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> before u lift, watch that video and then u will copy him exactly as you visualize his lifts in your head. Try it, it works.




I do watch before I lift.  I friggin study these videos.  That is the best way to learn.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I was watching his feet on the snatch they don't spread as wide as I
thought they would on the first movement -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was watching his feet on the snatch they don't spread as wide as I
> thought they would on the first movement -




yea.  One of the biggest things I had to correct once my coach started working with me was the distance that I jumped my feet out (esp on the snatch).  I was super wide.  It is really hard once the weight gets up there to snatch squat with a wide stance.  It puts a tond of pressure on the hips.  Also, you can only squat so deep with a wide stance.  One of the reasons that powerlifters use it is because it shortens up the ROM and anything that is way below parallel is going to rip your hips up or you wont be able to have the flexability to get down there.  However, with the narrower stance you can sit all the way down so when you are snatching a heavy weight you want to be able to get all the way down in that bottom position to make the catch.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Big prob for me cause I have to unlearn all my heavy squat
technique, and the way I balance the weight

But am learning new stuff, which is cool - 

+ I like - not being tied to the squat rack
(Real World)


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Big prob for me cause I have to unlearn all my heavy squat
> technique, and the way I balance the weight
> 
> But am learning new stuff, which is cool -
> ...




yea, lucky for me I never was a wide squatter.  For some reason I used to jump that wide when I snatched so it wasn't a big thing for me to correct it.  I squat better with a narrow stance.

If you are working on you squats or front squats for olympic lifting make sure you are going light enough to have speed and make the squat kind of bouncy out of the hole.  You don't want to go super heavy and have a tough grinding squat out of the hole since when you perform your o-lifts you want to be explosive.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

Here is Pyrros Dimas site.  This is the link to the video section.  It is in greek but if you click on the sentences under the little video screen you will get to see some clips of his sweet lifts.

enjoy.

more dimas


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, lucky for me I never was a wide squatter. For some reason I used to jump that wide when I snatched so it wasn't a big thing for me to correct it. I squat better with a narrow stance.
> 
> If you are working on you squats or front squats for olympic lifting make sure you are going light enough to have speed and make the squat kind of bouncy out of the hole. You don't want to go super heavy and have a tough grinding squat out of the hole since when you perform your o-lifts you want to be explosive.


Today was the first day I changed my speed...
Must have been the video -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I scraped around and found a higher res version of this *one*


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

If you want I can post my collection of video clips from various olympic games?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

I love it when Dimas Power Jerks (aka squat jerks) like that!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you want I can post my collection of video clips from various olympic games?


Create a special thread in the training forum
so more BB people will have to look at it -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

good idea.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Have any VID of - Rezazadeh?

(I had to look up how to spell that)


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Have any VID of - Rezazadeh?
> 
> (I had to look up how to spell that)




NO, I wish!  that guy is a beast.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 14, 2005)

DUDE.. i need more time to read over your whole journal, but you are right on track.  Man, its truly an adrenaline rush to finally feel like i am doing things correctly.  good to have your joural as a guide.   KEEP LIFTING man, truly good stuff here.  ill respond with more subtantial entries when i read your whole journal.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

8/15/05

dead hang snatch
bar/3x5
65/3x5
85/3x2

these are tricky and tough!  Basically when you do a hang snatch (or clean) you get in the second pull position with your but out kind of like an RDL to load up the hamstrings for your second pull.  On dead hang snatches you don't do that!  You stand straight up with your arms hanging straight down and from there without dipping down first you drop under the bar.  These are to work on speed and beating the bar to the floor.  They are tough because you really have to snap down fast and lock out otherwise you will loose balance and drop the snatch.  They felt good today though.

overhead squat
warm up sets- bar/3, 65/3, 85/3, 105/3
work sets- 115/3x1, 125/3x4

felt great on these today.  125 is light and I was moving it with some good speed.

standing overhead BB press
165/5
175/5
185/4

165 was light.  175 was light and easy for 5 reps.  A long time goal of mine is to overhead press my Bodyweight for 10 reps.  I think I can get a solid 8 rihgt now.  185 for 4 was good too.  My best ever was a 1RM of 225 and a 5RM of 185 and that was when I weighed 195lbs so to hit that for 4 reps at 175lbs is a defenite improvement!  I was pretty happy with that.  Especially since I did it after all the snatch work before it.

WG pullups
BW/10x3

being lighter makes pull ups easier.

stability ball crunches with med. ball throw
6lb ball/20x2

stretch.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My best ever was a 1RM of 225 and a 5RM of 185 and that was when I weighed 195lbs so to hit that for 4 reps at 175lbs is a defenite improvement! I was pretty happy with that. Especially since I did it after all the snatch work before it.


 Nice.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you are really serious about lifting order the Encyclopedia of Weightlifting by Arthur Dreshler.




SPREAD THE WORK FUNK MAN


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> SPREAD THE WORK FUNK MAN




I decided to order my own copy last week also.  I just needed to have it for myself too.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

p, your overhead presses are incredible. 175 is easy? 225 is easy? wtf? Are u doing these standing with no momentum at all? (no jerking your legs to help), just strict control? 

I can only do 85 for 5 reps and it's pretty hard. I could do a lot more if i jerk it up using my legs but i dont cheat, just strict form.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p, your overhead presses are incredible. 175 is easy? 225 is easy? wtf? Are u doing these standing with no momentum at all? (no jerking your legs to help), just strict control?
> 
> I can only do 85 for 5 reps and it's pretty hard. I could do a lot more if i jerk it up using my legs but i dont cheat, just strict form.




these are strict presses.  Sometimes as the weight gets real heavy the first rep I may need to slightly push press it to get it off my chest but after that I rep out with locked knees......Press means Press.  When I Jerk the weight or Push Press I call the exercise either a Jerk or a Push Press.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p, your overhead presses are incredible. 175 is easy? 225 is easy? wtf?


What can he say?!? Patrick is a beast!!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Thought I would post this here to share with everyone.  This is a clip of one of the greatest weightlifters ever, Greece's Pyrros Dimas.  He is at the Olypic training center in Colorado Springs.  He is for the most part power snatching and power cleaning and jerks with some awesome weight.  The front squats at the end are amaing.  He is only 183lbs also!!  For those that want to know what he is lifting take however many kilos Randal Strossen (narrating) says it is and multiply by 2.2.  So 200kgs = 440lbs (that is what he front squats.
> 
> enjoy:
> 
> Dimas




Funk:  
   I'm friggin overwhelmed.   This man has made every attempt that I have seen or have been a part of seem miniscule.  A "casual power clean" of 380 lbs to rack the bar in order to do front squats???? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!   Suddenly i feel quite insignifigant.  Now i REALLY want to drop the powerlifting bit and pursue Olympic Weightlifting.    Damn.  I am supposed to be sleeping right now, and my heart is racing.  want to go back and try those crappy 315 back squats again.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Funk:
> I'm friggin overwhelmed.   This man has made every attempt that I have seen or have been a part of seem miniscule.  A "casual power clean" of 380 lbs to rack the bar in order to do front squats???? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!   Suddenly i feel quite insignifigant.  Now i REALLY want to drop the powerlifting bit and pursue Olympic Weightlifting.    Damn.  I am supposed to be sleeping right now, and my heart is racing.  want to go back and try those crappy 315 back squats again.




well there are a few things to remeber when talking about this guy:

1) he started at age 8!
2) he had amazing coaches (best in the world) his entire career.
3) He is a complete genetic freak.  People like him aren't walking around everyday.  He is just a genetically gifted lifter.  A monster.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He is a complete genetic freak


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

bu.. but.. I.. I wanna be a monster!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> bu.. but.. I.. I wanna be a monster!!




so do i.  I have been doing tons of reading about the sport and looking at the top american standing and top world standings and getting depressed all day.  I want to be good so badly.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 16, 2005)

Just doing a fly by visit and wanted say hi... 8 weeks tomorrow until Vegas (well for me anyway!) can't wait!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just doing a fly by visit and wanted say hi... 8 weeks tomorrow until Vegas (well for me anyway!) can't wait!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

I will buy my ticket this week -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

This is just an inane question, but do you remember the commercial that played last summer during the olympics, i believe it was a car commercial, with Shane Hamman lifting a tree out of the middle of the road?  I still can't believe that he's only 5'9", looking at his pics make him look humongous!

I remember a lifter, i believe either from Germany or Russia, who was 6'5" or so, and how the olympic announcers were discussing how rare it is to see a GOOD lifter of such stature.  Im 6'4,"  do you think this will affect my lifts?  I'm still just practicing the basics, but i have been pouring over that book, and am more dedicated each day.  

   My favorite is the first several paragraphs of chapter one, discussing the comparative strengths between bodybuilders, powerlifters, and weighlifters.   after watching that Dimas footage, it is certainly easy to see.   It never fails to suprise me how ingrained it is in me, and others i know, to equate size with strength.  I'm build more like Magnus Samuelsson than like Lou Farrigno, but can out clean and out deadlift many "big, buff" dudes at the gym.  Good stuff, maynard.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> This is just an inane question, but do you remember the commercial that played last summer during the olympics, i believe it was a car commercial, with Shane Hamman lifting a tree out of the middle of the road? I still can't believe that he's only 5'9", looking at his pics make him look humongous!
> 
> I remember a lifter, i believe either from Germany or Russia, who was 6'5" or so, and how the olympic announcers were discussing how rare it is to see a GOOD lifter of such stature. Im 6'4," do you think this will affect my lifts? I'm still just practicing the basics, but i have been pouring over that book, and am more dedicated each day.
> 
> My favorite is the first several paragraphs of chapter one, discussing the comparative strengths between bodybuilders, powerlifters, and weighlifters. after watching that Dimas footage, it is certainly easy to see. It never fails to suprise me how ingrained it is in me, and others i know, to equate size with strength. I'm build more like Magnus Samuelsson than like Lou Farrigno, but can out clean and out deadlift many "big, buff" dudes at the gym. Good stuff, maynard.


Biomechanics affects almost every athlete

being taller you have a disadvantage, thats why I was agreeing
that Dimas was such a freak before...

But are you going to the olympics????
Then who cares, hopefully you will make improvements
to surpass any personal goals - (That's all I intend to do) -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

like monkey said...biomechanics play a big role in how you move, how the bar moves and how the lift must be completed.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

Patrick, how much do you feel the bar helps, once trained with it obviously? Pound for pound these guys are doing like twice what I could


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Patrick, how much do you feel the bar helps, once trained with it obviously? Pound for pound these guys are doing like twice what I could




how much do I feel the bar helps for what?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I will buy my ticket this week -



Cool you're going?   

Morning Funky.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool you're going?
> 
> Morning Funky.


Yes, never been...

So thursday or friday the $h!t is going to hit the fan -


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, never been...
> 
> So thursday or friday the $h!t is going to hit the fan -



Giddyup!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

8/17/05

30min. bike.  moderate intensity.  hill interval.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

8/18/05

technique work for the my lifts......lots of reps

snatch
bar x 3 reps x 1 set
65  x 3 reps x 1 set
85 x 3 reps x 1 set
110 x 3 reps x 7 sets

I was supposed to do snatch to balance off the rack with todays workout but ths shit gym i train at doesn't have squat stands so I can't do that exercise in a power rack because if I dump it behind me it will hit the back of the rack and bounce back at me.  So I did 2 reps of full snatches (into the squat snatch) and then my 3rd rep was a snatch to balance.

clean and jerk
110 x 2 reps x 2 sets
130 x 2 reps x 3 sets
150 x 2 reps x 5 sets

worked on driving my hips into the bar.  did full squat cleans, no power cleans.


front squat
225 x3 reps x 5 sets

these were easy as shit.  nice a fast too.


Felt pretty quick today.  I just wish I would get better quicker at these lifts.  I mean, if I trained my squat for 6 weeks it would blow through the roof.  I know it is just learning technique and doing a million reps.  I hate doing such light weight but it is the only way to really learn great technique.  It just depresses me.  On the other side of it though I do some much volume now that by the end of the workout I am ready to pass out.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 18, 2005)

patrick what's crakin bruh?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> patrick what's crakin bruh?



nothin' man.  same old shit.  How you feelin'??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do so much volume now that by the end of the workout I am ready to pass out.


That's awesome - 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> front squat 225 x3 reps x 5 sets, these were easy as shit


 I hate you -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

R U going to be training in Vegas???

Or lounging around the pool?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> R U going to be training in Vegas???
> 
> Or lounging around the pool?




probably some light training since I will be one week out from the NYC metropolitan weightlifting championship by then.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> probably some light training since I will be one week out from the NYC metropolitan weightlifting championship by then.



pussy


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> pussy




??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

8/19/05

more technique work today.  light weght.  form form form.

Jerks form the Rack
bar/3
65/3x2
85/3
105/3
115/3
135/3
155/3
175/2x5

clean pull
225/3x6

snatch to balance
65/3x4
85/3x5

bent over BB row
205/10x3

wow, haven't done those in forever!!

cable face pull
45/15
55/15

coc#1/4x2
coc trainer/10x4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> pussy


 SHHHH!!

That means I will be lifting more than the mighty P -


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, never been...
> 
> So thursday or friday the $h!t is going to hit the fan -


Are you going to get in trouble for going?!?!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> SHHHH!!
> 
> That means I will be lifting more than the mighty P -




I don't know.  

I am just going to do some light training to stay mobile but I am not going to kill myself before a contest.  Actually it is a week and a half away so I may be going pretty heavy.  I need to find a gym out there with a platform.  I hate lifting in regular gyms.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Are you going to get in trouble for going?!?!


I have to break the news to my GF...

...And shes having a nice Merlot this weekend -


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I have to break the news to my GF...
> 
> ...And shes having a nice Merlot this weekend -


You mean you're not taking her?!?!!? What kind of boyfriend are you?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

could we drop the fucking Dr. Phil bullshit in my journal?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

YES SIR


----------



## Yanick (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ??



i dunno, i just haven't posted in your journal in a while and this is all that came to mind...


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> could we drop the fucking Dr. Phil bullshit in my journal?


uh...   sorry.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

8/20/05


stertched out big time.

*side noe* the dinner around the corner from my house that I like to go to burned down this morning!  I mean like totally burned the f*ck down.  Everything is covered with soot and it is completly chared.  That sucks.  Now where the hell am I going to eat dinner to night?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> could we drop the fucking Dr. Phil bullshit in my journal?



Yeah.       This is a manly man's journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/20/05
> *side noe* the dinner around the corner from my house that I like to go to burned down this morning!  I mean like totally burned the f*ck down.  Everything is covered with soot and it is completly chared.  That sucks.  Now where the hell am I going to eat dinner to night?



Maybe they have something char-broiled that you could eat?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Maybe they have something char-broiled that you could eat?




I'll have to cross the police tape to get at it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

8/21/05

great training day today.  Was supposed to only be doing around 80-85% but the coach said my technique was looking good so we went up to my personal bests and worked at getting more comfortable and fluid at them.  I did a lot of sets before getting to them though and worked up really slow.  I am beat to hell right now.

snatch
bar/  a whole bunch of reps to warm up
30kgs (66lbs)/2x1
50kgs (110lbs)/2x4
being singles up to PB
50kg/1x1
60kgs (132lbs)/1x1
65kgs (142lbs)/1x1
70kgs (154lbs)/1x3

felt good.  70kg felt much easier and I was sinking into the bottom position much better.  Speed was better too.

clean and jerk
70kgs (154lbs)/2x4
80kgs (176lbs)/2x2
90kgs (198lbs)/1x1
95kgs (209lbs)/1x1
100kgs (220lbs)/1x1
100kgs (220lbs)/1x1 (clean but no jerk)

felt goon on these today.  Still need to get my elbows to turn quicker.  On the last set I cleaned the weight and it hit me in the throat as I caught it, knocking the wind out of me.  When I stood up from the front squat I was so dizzy and lightheaded.  I couldn't catch a breathe because the bar was on my throat.  I literally saw starts and almost passed out backwards.  I was going to just throw the weight down but I re-adjusted my hands to try and get the bar off my throat after I finally could get a breathe I had been standing with 220lbs for about 10sec and just hand nothing left in me.  I Jerked it to about my eyes and then dumped it and hit the floor to try and breathe and not throw up!  Good times!

snatch pull
85kgs (187lbs)/3x5


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope those were bumper plates -  

Did you think you had enough ass to jerk that last 100kg
if you didn't bean yourself?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I hope those were bumper plates -
> 
> Did you think you had enough ass to jerk that last 100kg
> if you didn't bean yourself?




ofcourse they were bumpler plates!!  lol.

Yea, if I didn't choke myself I could have hit the 220 easy.  I can press that shit out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

P...

What organization(s) is/are sponsoring the meets you are training for???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> P...
> 
> What organization(s) is/are sponsoring the meets you are training for???




USAW ofcourse.  the only weightlifting organization in the US.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> USAW ofcourse. the only weightlifting organization in the US.


Well, of course -  ...


...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

Haha, great story Patrick...glad your alright!! Nice w/o as well. How many times a week are you performing these lifts?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, great story Patrick...glad your alright!! Nice w/o as well. How many times a week are you performing these lifts?




I do olympic lifting 4 times a week and no other lifting besides that:

Day 1 snatch 
        clean and jerk 
        snatch pull 

Day 2. snatch with one rep of snatch balance after 2 reps of snatch
          clean and jerk 
          front squat

Day 3    Dead hang snatch
            over  head squat 

Day 4.  Jerk from rack 
           clean pull 
           snatch balance


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2005)

whats up P. I hear you're doing great and who knows?

The next pyrros dimas?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> whats up P. I hear you're doing great and who knows?
> 
> The next pyrros dimas?




 

thanks.  I wish.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Funk, my first visit here. How goes it all? It's pretty cool to see a different side to training, I've been a bodybuilder my whole life and this Olympic lifting is certainly intriguing... Keep working hard, and next Pyrros Dimas is a reality.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Akkers said:
			
		

> Keep working hard, and next Pyrros Dimas is a reality


These guys need do do some of these lifts to actually find out what sort
of monumental goal that would actually be - 

On a lighter note... I am going to call out to some gyms in LV this afternoon,
looking for a platform... did you do any research on Lifting gyms yet?

I'll let you know what I find -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

Dopey question, P-Funk.  I'm a little confused.  When doing snatch pulls, do you bring the weight from the floor, or from a dead hang?  I am certain  that one could do it either way?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Dopey question, P-Funk.  I'm a little confused.  When doing snatch pulls, do you bring the weight from the floor, or from a dead hang?  I am certain  that one could do it either way?




from the floor or you could do it from a hang position.  But how can you perform a pull from a dead hang?  You aren't engaging your hamstrings at all if you are in a dead hang.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

my gut told me to go from the floor.  I never understood heang cleans or anything of that nature.  I wrestle with avoiding turning a snatch pull into an upright row sort of movement.. maybe i am just doing them completely wrong, but they feel like they are hitting all sorts of places.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> my gut told me to go from the floor.  I never understood heang cleans or anything of that nature.  I wrestle with avoiding turning a snatch pull into an upright row sort of movement.. maybe i am just doing them completely wrong, but they feel like they are hitting all sorts of places.




well, you shouldn;t be upright rowing.  I try to keep my arms straight, or as straight as piossible and the only time they bend is if I get a really hard pull and I shrug hard and the bar keeps moving upward.  But mostly I try and just go from the floor and shrug up as hard as I can and thrust my hips through and towards the bar.  I use a weight that is above my 1RM to keep me from pulling with my arms.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

AHA!!!!!!

It all makes much more sense now...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, you shouldn;t be upright rowing


I wondered about that!?

My thinking was telling me that the shortest distance between two points
is straight up...

But as soon as I take that wide grip the bar would naturally sort of "SWING"
into position like a pendulum...

So going with what feels right happens to be right in this case I guess -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wondered about that!?
> 
> My thinking was telling me that the shortest distance between two points
> is straight up...
> ...




no swinging either!!  That moves the bar away from you.  You want the bar as close to your body as possible.

Think like this:

- the second that you bend you arms you loose power
- the second that you round your back you loose power
- the second your feet leave the floor (if they even do...some peoples don't.  Mine barely do) you loose power.
- the second the bar swings out in front of you you loose control.


There is no swinging and no upright rowing.  the best was I can describe the lifts is that you are pulling the weight from the floor (1st pull).  Once it passes your knees you are then forcefully shrugging and extending the knee hip and ankle (sencond pull).  From there you are shruging as high as you possibly can to buy yourself some time.  What are you buying time for?  It is like after you shrug up the bar will pause for a split second in air.  It is about to change direction and the whole idea is that it is a race.  You have to beat the bar to the ground and get good positioning.  If you aren't afst enough down into the bottom position you miss.  that is why you don't focus on the jump phase.  don't TRY to jump up.  if it happens that your feet come off the floor it happens.  If the bar is out infront you have to jump foreward to get good positioning and you miss the lift.  The bar is motionless and you have to jump down under it.  Your elbows only bend because your hands are on the bar and you are quickly dropping to the floor and once your shoulders pass your elbows they will bend naturally.  You shouldn't be pulling with your arms.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8/21/05
> 
> Still need to get my elbows to turn quicker.  On the last set I cleaned the weight and it hit me in the throat as I caught it, knocking the wind out of me.




Funny you mention this.  I have a permanent knurling mark on my adam's apple from doing the exact same thing a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no swinging either!! That moves the bar away from you. You want the bar as close to your body as possible


Not to the front -  

But as the weight hits that floating motion over head, where real time slows down...
It will roll over, and into the lock position, to then be squatted

It's a swing but like a roller coaster cresting the top of a hill


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Not to the front -
> 
> But as the weight hits that floating motion over head, where real time slows down...
> It will roll over, and into the lock position, to then be squatted
> ...




it isn't really a swing though.  Just a shrug under the bar.  If you see someone that has good positioning and you freeze it where there second pull ends you will see the bar millimeters from their stomach/hip area.  the bars trajectory doesn't change from the floor to overhead, a complete straigh line.  The only thing they are doing is moving underneath the bar which is why in the second pull you press your hips forward to get your center of gravity under that straight line the bar is making.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes you've watched too many of those videos - 

I am not looking at it from any angle other than my own 2 eyes...

------------------------------------------

On LV...

The name I keep running across is Val Balison...

He seems to be the guy who organizes most of the stuff for USAW...
All his locations phone numbers and stuff, come back as Henderson, NV

Which is 20 min from the strip, I don't know if that is a reflection of where
his prefered facility is, but may be good in avoiding Puffy BB knuckleheads
who will be flooding the gyms closer to the strip!? -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes you've watched too many of those videos -
> 
> I am not looking at it from any angle other than my own 2 eyes...
> 
> ...




20min off the strip will be one hell of a cab fare!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 20min off the strip will be one hell of a cab fare


Well those might be addresses of this guys house or something
wherever he trains may be closer...

Or if we can get some Im'rs to split the cab, it may not be so bad..

Or... Option 3...
Maybe you can convince your woman that it is part of her
endurance training, to cart us out there in a rickshaw - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Check out this link, scroll to the bottom... he is a teacher here apparently
one of the USAW lifting events was at this high school

And his affiliation is USAW LWC-49


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2005)

monkey- I like the rickshaw idea!

arch- things are going fine thanks.  How about you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The name I keep running across is Val Balison...
> 
> He seems to be the guy who organizes most of the stuff for USAW...
> All his locations phone numbers and stuff, come back as Henderson, NV
> ...


 You can see the strip from henderson in certain buildings. I know because i've been there. Trust me it is RIGHT THERE. 

 The company i used to work for has an office in henderson and the last time i went to vegas i went out there to check it out and say hi to some old friends who transferred from miami. It really isn't that bad, and it will be a nice little escape from the overly-touristy and overly-cliche strip to do your workouts. So if the gym is in henderson, by all means, cab it out there. It's worth the short drive.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Or... Option 3...
> Maybe you can convince your woman that it is part of her
> endurance training, to cart us out there in a rickshaw -


 And you said you weren't mad at me HA! hahahahahahahhahaa!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And you said you weren't mad at me... HA!


Don't be silly?!...

-----------------------------------------------

Moot point here... I also contacted Nellis AFB for $h!ts and giggles...

They have a fully stocked fitness facility, but thanks to OsamaBinLaden
I highly doubt we'd want to use it, due to the red tape involved- 


(Oh, and GG... I checked to see if Nellis has a real military obstacle course,
but they don't) -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

8/23/05

workout from hell.  Basically repeated sunday's workout with less weight (focusing on technique).  I also added in some snatch to balance with my snatches and front squats at the begining.  I lowered the overall volume of the technique lifts but raise the reps per set I was doing.  My training partner and I worked pretty quickly through this workout and both were soaked by the end.

snatch/snatch to balance
I did 3 reps per set.  2 reps of full snatches and a third rep of just snatch to balance

bar/lots of reps to warm up
65/3
85/3
105/3x6

clean and jerk
135/3
155/3x4

Ugh, I don't know what it is.  Even with this light weight 3 reps per set friggin blew my out!  I was toasted and maybe that was just because I was jerking all three reps also.  I mean it felt like I was going to pass out.

snatch pull
155/3x5

front squat
245/2x5

stretch


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking really good Patrick! This is much more fullfilling than BB'ing isn't it? I've got time off coming up, maybe we can get together.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking really good Patrick! This is much more fullfilling than BB'ing isn't it? I've got time off coming up, maybe we can get together.




yes, much more fullfilling than BBing indeed.

Yes, if you come to NYC let me know.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yes, if you come to NYC let me know.



yea me too!!

Pat, have you found a replacement for 'the diner' yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool, I'll let you both know. Your the only reasons I'd be coming up  Lisa would probably want to come too.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea me too!!
> 
> Pat, have you found a replacement for 'the diner' yet?



the owner told me that the diner will be up and running in another week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 23, 2005)

i thought u lift with the team on sundays


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i thought u lift with the team on sundays




I do.  Today was not sunday.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bar/lots of reps to warm up
> 65/3
> 85/3
> 105/3x6
> ...


 Good work out. Glad to see you like olympic lifting so much.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Good work out. Glad to see you like olympic lifting so much.




love it.  I just need to get better at it.  I am starting to get better though.  This sunday was great and I was hitting weights that were previous personal bests in convincing fashion with solid form and comfort.  Need to get more weight on the bar though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> love it. I just need to get better at it. I am starting to get better though. This sunday was great and I was hitting weights that were previous personal bests in convincing fashion with solid form and comfort. Need to get more weight on the bar though.


 That's what I love about olympic lifting, you can't fuck up the form to get more weight up. The better your form the more weight you can put up.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That's what I love about olympic lifting, you can't fuck up the form to get more weight up. The better your form the more weight you can put up.




yea, timing is everyting with these lifts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do.  Today was not sunday.



hahhaha, wow. I lost track of the days since ive been so damn busy. It just felt like a sunday today, not a lot of work.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2005)

8/25/05

stretched out and mobility work.

Will go out to the island to train later tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2005)

8/25/05

jerks from the rack
bar/3
65lbs/3x2
85/3
115/3
135/3
155/3
175/3
185/1x5
195/1x5

clean pulls
110kgs/3x5

well, I was supposed to do snatch to balance after the clean pulls but the coach said that since i was out there I my as well just do full snatchs for him.  the last thing I wanted to do was snatchs since I had already done snatches twice that week and my shoulders felt a little stiff.  I figured that I would probably just go to 50kgs and that would be cool.  I would jsut work on form.  Plus, I already did all that other work before them and I didn't think I could snatch after doing pulls because my speed would suck.

snatch
50kgs (110lbs)/1x7
60kgs (132lbs)/1x3
65kgs (143lbs)1x3
70kgs (154lbs)/1x4
75kgs (165lbs)/1x3 (PB)

lol, so i was beat to shit and I hit a personal best and did it for three reps!  I missed a few also so I decided to call it a day since I was tired and getting slow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

Great job Patrick  How's your mobility work going? I picked up the book Core performance and the parisi (?) warm up DVD. Once I finish them I'm going to work big time on my mobility and bring it up to speed. How familiar are you with certain exercises to help the hips to fire better? Did that make any sense LOL?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great job Patrick  How's your mobility work going? I picked up the book Core performance and the parisi (?) warm up DVD. Once I finish them I'm going to work big time on my mobility and bring it up to speed. How familiar are you with certain exercises to help the hips to fire better? Did that make any sense LOL?




I love active stretching.

What do you mean by hips firing??  Like moving your hips faster.  I mean, if that is what you want then start doing some clean pulls or snatch pulls from the floor and work on pushing your hips forward and bringing them through the bar once it crosses your knee.  That will make them fire like crazy.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2005)

8/26/05

dead hang snatch
bar/ many reps to warm up
65/3x5
85/3x5

overhead squat
135/3x2
155/3x3

overhead standing BB press
185/2
190/2x2

felt heavy today.  My shoulders are shot though and I am way tired since i got him late and woke up early.

overhand grip pull up
BW + 20/6x4

coc#1/5x3
coc trainer/12x3

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2005)

Monkey- My coach told me he has a friend in vegas that coached people and that I should call him and go lift at his place.  I am not sure what the deal is though with me bringing other people to his club, ya know?  When it gets closer to the date I will call and find some more details and provided it isn't an insane cab ride out I will go out there and see if I can get you in on the action.  If not, I will just maybe train with him one day and then train with you another day at a local gold's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love active stretching.
> 
> What do you mean by hips firing??  Like moving your hips faster.  I mean, if that is what you want then start doing some clean pulls or snatch pulls from the floor and work on pushing your hips forward and bringing them through the bar once it crosses your knee.  That will make them fire like crazy.


Cool. I'm sure this has been asked many times but any good resources on how to do these correctly? What I meant about the hips firing was I read an article on Elite about weak glutes. One of the suggestions was that the hips weren't firing or really coming into play because they weren't programmed to.  So there were specific exercises that make the hips start working and teach them to fire during other movements.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool. I'm sure this has been asked many times but any good resources on how to do these correctly? What I meant about the hips firing was I read an article on Elite about weak glutes. One of the suggestions was that the hips weren't firing or really coming into play because they weren't programmed to.  So there were specific exercises that make the hips start working and teach them to fire during other movements.




well what exercises did they reccomend?   One thing I can tell you is that most people don't push their hips through on a deadlift.  Rather, once the bar crosses the knee the straighten their hips and SLDL the weight up with their lower back.  Instead once the bar crosses your knee trying pushing your hips forward to the bar......"fuck the bar".  This will take that pressure off the lower back because now you are moving through the rest of hip extension.  Start with light weight to practice.

For clean pulls just set the bar on the floor and grab it with an overhand grip.  Deadlift the bar from the floor under control.  Once the bar passes your knees explode.....push your hips through real fast and into the bar and forefully shrug and raise up onto your toes at the same time.  This will really get you to fire that CNS.  You can do them on a dynamic effort day instead of speed deadlifts.  They will make you really explosive.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Monkey- My coach told me he has a friend in vegas that coached people and that I should call him and go lift at his place. I am not sure what the deal is though with me bringing other people to his club, ya know? When it gets closer to the date I will call and find some more details and provided it isn't an insane cab ride out I will go out there and see if I can get you in on the action. If not, I will just maybe train with him one day and then train with you another day at a local gold's.


 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> train at a local gold's


 -  


I will also be there on Wed (as opposed to thurs)...
+ I have not made any solid scheduling plans yet

I am still looking into cool stuff I may be able to weasel out of the
Air Force -


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I will also be there on Wed (as opposed to thurs)...
> + I have not made any solid scheduling plans yet
> 
> I am still looking into cool stuff I may be able to weasel out of the
> Air Force -


 Can the air force get us all tickets to Cirque Du Soleil's Zumanity show at the New York New York hotel??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

8/28/05

Since I snatched up to max lifts already twice this week I decided to go lighter today and give my shoulders a break.

snatch followed by snatch to balance.  a 1:1 ratio.
85/2x3
110/2x10

worked at about 65-70% for my cleans today.  form felt great.  my hips where red as hell by the end from pushing them through so fast and brushing the moving bar against them.  I was getting some good pulls and my elbows were turning faster than I have ever felt them turn.

clean and jerk
110/1
125/2
145/2
165/2x8

snatch pull
175/3x5

olympic back squat
295/5x3

this just killed me today.  My hips were beat from all the reps I took before squating.  295 never felt so heavy....lol.  I wonder what I can max on my olympic back squat.  I never squat first anymore, instead I always squat after doing some high volume of olympic moves which I am forcing my self to squat on those already (overhead squat and front squat).  By the 1RM calculator with todays work I have about a 350lbs olympic squat max.  I am pretty sure I can kill more than that though because I was already tired by the time I got to squats.  I think I can get 375lbs for a reall ass to the floor olympic back squat.  I have gotten 405 on more of a powerlifter squat.  I would love to get 405 on an olympic back squat.  I think I will work up to it using the bulgarians MTR squat method.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Can the air force get us all tickets to Cirque Du Soleil's Zumanity show at the New York New York hotel??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My hips were beat from all the reps I took before squating. 295 never felt so heavy....lol. I wonder what I can max on my olympic back squat. I never squat first anymore, instead I always squat after doing some high volume of olympic moves which I am forcing my self to squat on those already (overhead squat and front squat). By the 1RM calculator with todays work I have about a 350lbs olympic squat max. I am pretty sure I can kill more than that though because I was already tired by the time I got to squats. I think I can get 375lbs for a reall ass to the floor olympic back squat. I have gotten 405 on more of a powerlifter squat. I would love to get 405 on an olympic back squat. I think I will work up to it using the bulgarians MTR squat method.


U R an olympic animal dude!! - 

Without going back, what R your PR's for the lifts now?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> U R an olympic animal dude!! -
> 
> Without going back, what R your PR's for the lifts now?



which exercises?

clean and jerk- I haven't maxed out in awhile. I can hit 220 for consecutive 
                     singles though.

snatch- I have hit 165 for 3 singles in a row.  Probably I can max out around 175 or 180lbs.

olmypic back squat- haven't maxed in awhile.  I was warming up with 345 for easy singles a few weeks back.

olympic front squat- have put up 265lbs for an easy single before.  Could probably do a little over 300lbs on that.

clean grip deadlift- 400lbs and that was with ease.  I am going to start doing heavy clean grip deadlifts for triples every 8-10 workouts.  I could probably max out on the clean grip with 405-415lbs before I need to start going with an over/under grip.

push press- 225 for doubles

strict overhead press- hit 220 for a single when I was 195lbs.  Now I am 20lbs less.  I think I can kick out somewhere between 205-215.


I don't really max out on anything in the gym so it is hard to tell what my maxes are.  I only max out once a week on my olympic lifts or in contest.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> which exercises?
> clean and jerk- I can hit 220 for consecutive
> singles though.
> 
> snatch- I have hit 165 for 3 singles in a row. Probably I can max out around 175 or 180lbs


...

_I am still having issues with getting low, -  _
_once I master the fear, my lifts will jump 30-40lbs_


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> _I am still having issues with getting low, -  _
> _once I master the fear, my lifts will jump 30-40lbs_




yes, getting into the bottom position is crucial.  With weight I can get my ass to almost touch the floor!  Some of my friends freak out when I front squat because of the depth.

Starting doing snatch to balance with a 5sec hold in the hole to loosen up.  Also, snatches or cleans from a dead hang position will help your speed into the bottom position.  Stop doing power cleans and power snatches as they will screw with your form for the full lifts because you are already much stronger than your technique will allow you to be.  It isn't like a 10yr old kid starting out on the lifts with no strength and no muscle mass.  You need to master the technique.  For moving your hips through try to do your pulls and focus on driving your hips into the bar hard and keeping the bar close to your body as hell.  good position is everything.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

Yes, my friend Liz told me to do overhead sqt's
with a 4-5 sec hold in the hole- 

I did quick drops (from the back) today (1st time), I think those will help
I am going to repeat them on light day + I think, I can up the weight a little

Liz told me that new lifters never get over the fear of dropping under the heavy
weight till they hit themselves with the bar a few times - 

From boxing training, I know getting hit is one of the fastest methods of correction
(I just don't want to do it) -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, my friend Liz told me to do overhead sqt's
> with a 4-5 sec hold in the hole-
> 
> I did quick drops (from the back) today (1st time), I think those will help
> ...




yea, sometimes my coach makes me sit for 10sec!!

for the snatch to balance- speed speed speed.  Don't even worry about losing the weight behind you.  Punch it out hard.  If you drop it backwards drop it backwards.  Just worry about the speed down!  A lift missed to the back is a made lift!  Take it at a 1:1 ratio like I do.  Do a full snatch from the floor.  Hold in the hole for 5sec.  Stand up and place the bar on your back.  Then do a snatch to balance and don't worry about ditching the bar.  Just speed!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

What do you mean 1:1???

(PS.. I can't drop the weights yet, as I am still using iron @ my fitness center) -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What do you mean 1:1???
> 
> (PS.. I can't drop the weights yet, as I am still using iron @ my fitness center) -




oh, 1:1 like 1 snatch to balance for every full snatch.  So if you do a full snatch you stand and do a snatch to balance.  Know what I mean?

Fucking....drop the iron!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, 1:1 like 1 snatch to balance for every full snatch. So if you do a full snatch you stand and do a snatch to balance. Know what I mean?






			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Fucking....drop the iron! -


  No can do, I would be instantly banned

WORKING on getting a with that coach though, that will give me 1 day/week
with real equip, and chalk...  (OMFG, I miss chalk) -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

check the USAW web page for a coach in your area. Most of them are lidted iwth contact info and eager to teach.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Can the air force get us all tickets to Cirque Du Soleil's Zumanity show at the New York New York hotel??




Cirque Du Soleil Rules 

Wife and I just went and saw the new show in Toronto Last Week,  Corteo!
Pretty Good.

The Best one that I have seen is at Disney.  If you can get tickets to see any of these shows in Vegas do it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Cirque Du Soleil Rules
> 
> Wife and I just went and saw the new show in Toronto Last Week,  Corteo!
> Pretty Good.
> ...


  I don't want to hijack p's journal to talk about cirque (which I can get really wordy with  ), so i sent ya a PM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your advice Patrick up above  

I'd LOVE to see Cirque Du Soleil 

Patrick, my bench (or my ME exercise for the past 2 weeks) is not going up!!! Can you help me with getting my bench higher? I'm still not where I was last year even though I've gone much further with my squat and dead from last year. I NEED HELP!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your advice Patrick up above
> 
> I'd LOVE to see Cirque Du Soleil
> 
> Patrick, my bench (or my ME exercise for the past 2 weeks) is not going up!!! Can you help me with getting my bench higher? I'm still not where I was last year even though I've gone much further with my squat and dead from last year. I NEED HELP!!!!




well, you have to remeber, your shoulder and elbow also took a hit this year.  Let me take a look at what you are doing.  Maybe you need to back off of benching for a bit and try something else.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

8/30/05

I am going to add some strength work to my assistance days.  I hate not doing any strength lifts so on clean and jerk assistnace day i will add in heavy back squats (speed front squats on one of the days when I do the classic lifts in full) and on my snatch assistance day I will do snatch grip RDL's or olympic good mornings.  Also, some back work.  On the clean assistance day I am going to drop the squats and do deadlifts every other week to work on them.

Jerks from the rack
bar/warm ups
65/3
85/3
120/3
155/3
165/3
180/3
195/2x6

pretty decent speed here.  form felt alright too.

snatch to balance off rack
65/3x4
85/3x4
95/3x4

speed was much better into the bottom position.

clean pull
245/3x5

now the strength stuff

deadlift
265/3
335/3
385/3

not to good at all.  haven't deadlifted in months though.  plus i was fried from all the stuff that I did before it.  In a couple weeks I will triple 405 and then keep going up from there until I get to 500.

bent over BB row
225/6x3

stability ball prone cuban press
10 reps x 3 sets

superset
a) coc#1/10sec x 3
b) coc trainer/8x3

grip was beat after clean pulls, deadlifts and jerks.

stretched out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

Good WO - Starting to get


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Good WO - Starting to get




what is crazy??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is crazy??


I would have died before getting to the BB rows -  

I think your conditioning against the O-lifts is pretty swell now -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I would have died before getting to the BB rows -
> 
> I think your conditioning against the O-lifts is pretty swell now -




yes, it was crazy and I am tired!  One of two things is going to happen.  Either (a) I overcome, get stronger and become more of a training machine and push towards bulgarian type training working up to max singles daily with 2-3 workouts per day focusing on different things or (b) I fucking explode.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been working my training along a 7 day cycle, it's much easier for me...
However, I am already having to make sacrifices as to how much my body will put up with - 

But, you are a young man  you can surely make it to that new level -


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 30, 2005)

p, check out my journal in general wellness/awareness..huge breakthrough


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> p, check out my journal in general wellness/awareness..huge breakthrough




okay, I will go look.


----------



## RRG (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello there P-funk

I have been watching your journal for quite a while now and I must say your progress in olympic lifting is truely inspiring.I myself have recently taken an interest in this form of lifting as it seems to be in my opinion the best overall test of strength there is.Despite the pathetic amount of weight I currently lift,I am VERY determined to get better at these lifts and get stronger.

Now I must ask,do you think it is possible at all to get decent at the snatch & clean+jerk WITHOUT the supervision of a coach?I have visited various olympic lifting forums and the general consensus seems to be you need a coach to be good at the lifts.I live in australia and the closest place is a few hours drive from me,which makes it close to inpossible to drive there on a regular basis.If there is any way to get decent without a coach or am I pretty much doomed?

Any feedback would be most appreciated P-funk


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2005)

RRG said:
			
		

> Hello there P-funk
> 
> I have been watching your journal for quite a while now and I must say your progress in olympic lifting is truely inspiring.I myself have recently taken an interest in this form of lifting as it seems to be in my opinion the best overall test of strength there is.Despite the pathetic amount of weight I currently lift,I am VERY determined to get better at these lifts and get stronger.
> 
> ...





It is really tough to get great at the lifts without the help of a coach.  You need that eye to watch your form and make sure everything is sound.  Poor practice makes poor technique.  the more you program poor technique the harder it gets to change down the line.  I taught myself at first, read books, watched tons of tape on lifters, etc....I still had some big issues with my form that I still have to workout.  It is really tough.  I hear ya about having to drive to find a coach.  I train with my coach once a week because of the commute.  I have to take the subway and then catch a train and then get a ride from the train station to the gym!  The entire ride takes me about 1.5-2hrs.  But it is the sacrafice I am willing to make once, and sometimes twice a week, to work on my lifts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2005)

any competitions coming up?


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is really tough to get great at the lifts without the help of a coach.  You need that eye to watch your form and make sure everything is sound.  Poor practice makes poor technique.  the more you program poor technique the harder it gets to change down the line.  I taught myself at first, read books, watched tons of tape on lifters, etc....I still had some big issues with my form that I still have to workout.  It is really tough.  I hear ya about having to drive to find a coach.  I train with my coach once a week because of the commute.  I have to take the subway and then catch a train and then get a ride from the train station to the gym!  The entire ride takes me about 1.5-2hrs.  But it is the sacrafice I am willing to make once, and sometimes twice a week, to work on my lifts.



On sunday mornings no less. now that is dedication ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

shiz- yes, in sept.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

to tired to post my workout.  will do it tomorrow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> to tired to post my workout.  will do it tomorrow.




daaayyyummmm .. pfunk too tired? what? what a lame excuse!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

Go to bed!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2005)

Workouts are looking nice and intense as always.  There is something about olympic lifting that really takes it out of you.  Sometimes I go into my last set of cleans seriously doubting that I will be able to pull them off.  I can't breath right, I'm sweating like a pig, and it is hard to muster up the mental concetration to explode like you need to during heavy olympic lifting.  It's such a rush!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2005)

9/1/05

not a great workout last night.  Was really tired. Was up at 4:45 in the morning to work.  had to run around and do shit all day.  2hr commute out to long island to train at 8pm.  I was bushed.  Not feeling 100% at all.  Feeling pretty run down.  Snatched suffered today because of it.

snatch
bar/warm up
50kg (110lbs)/2x3
60k (132lbs)/2x2
65kg (143lbs)/2
70kg (154lbs)/2
72kg (160lbs)/1x3  I also had 3 misses with this weight so I moved on.

Was inconsistent with 72kg.  I would miss one and then make one.  This is not even my best weight.  i was just tired and a bit off.  lower back was still a little sore from tues. workout also.

clean and jerk
72kg (160lbs)/2x2
80kg (176lbs)/2
90kg (196lbs)/2
90kg (196lbs)/1
100kg (220lbs)/1
105kg (231lbs)/1
110kg (242lbs)/0x3  

Missed 110 3 times off my chest!  And I mean off my chest.  It was there for the taking and it slipped off my chest.  It is because I am used to deadlifting and putting such a vise grip on the bar that when I go to clean I do the same thing and tense up really hard.  That keeps my hands from relaxing and letting the weight move into me for the catch.  I got under this weight and had it on my chest but I had such a hard grip on it that my elbows were pointed all the way forward.  Instead of being at 9 o'clock, they were at 7 or 8 o'clock so the weight fell off my chest.  I am pissed.  Next time I will get this weight.


Got my work cut out for me.  The 85kg class is the hardest class to lift in because the lifters are so competitve.  They are usually very muscular guys because they are lean since they have dieted down from higher classes.  Some of the toughest lifters are in the 85kg class.  So, unless I want to diet down to the 77kg (169lbs) class I have to stick with it here at the 85's.  The work cut out for me is that I want to get my name into the top 25 in the country rankings for totals.  I would love this, even if I were #25 I would consider it an accomplishment.  Hopefully one day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 2, 2005)

These numbers are awesome dude...

You haven't been 100% Olympic for that long,
shit, you just did a BB show - 

And hey I'm still hanging around the 205-210 mark on C&J
@ 215lbs BW

You're good -  - Don't worry


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> These numbers are awesome dude...
> 
> You haven't been 100% Olympic for that long,
> shit, you just did a BB show -
> ...




thanks man, I appreciate the encouragment.

Everyone one on tells me the same thing.  I have only been doing olympic liftings in seriousness for 3 months.  I am just impatient and I expect more from myself.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am just impatient


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2005)

9/2/05

dead hang snatch
bar/ warm ups
65/2x3
85/2x4
105/2x2
110/2x2

overhead squat
135/3
155/3x2
160/2x2

olympic good morning
135/4x4

these make the hammies and calves burn so bad!

NG pull up
BW + 25/6x4

stretch


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 2, 2005)

How's the form coming P?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> How's the form coming P?



form is getting a lot better!  I am just impatient. I have to remeber that I have only been doing these lifts for 3 months (seriously and full time.  before i did them with awful form and no clue and I wasn't consistent with them at all).  I want to be where most guys are at after years of training...and I want to be there now!!  But, I just have to hang in and be patient.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> form is getting a lot better! I am just impatient. I have to remeber that I have only been doing these lifts for 3 months (seriously and full time. before i did them with awful form and no clue and I wasn't consistent with them at all). I want to be where most guys are at after years of training...and I want to be there now!! But, I just have to hang in and be patient.


 Ya it does take a good year to get solid form in the O lifts. 3 months isn't very long, careful you don't burn out.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

9/4/05

felt strong today and well rested.  Confidence is up because I had no misses today.


snatch folled by snatch to balance on a 1:1 ratio (so it is 2 reps total).
bar/warm ups
40kgs (88lbs)/2
50kgs (110lbs)/4x3
55kgs (121lbs)/4x2
60kgs (132lbs)/4x5

clean and jerk
70kgs (154lbs)/2x2
80kgs (176lbs)/2x2
90kgs (198lbs)/2
100kgs (220lbs)/1
105kgs (231lbs)/1

jerk felt way light and real fast on 105.

speed olympic front squat
225/2x5

standing BB press
135/2
155/2
175/2

moved to push press (just to keep things explosive)
195/1
205/1x3


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

What is your PR on clean and jerks, 110kg?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What is your PR on clean and jerks, 110kg?




PR is 105 actually.

On thursday I lost 110 off my chest 3 times in a row.  Had it almost racked but didn't get my elbows up quick enough to keep it there.  I will pull it next week.  I hope to close in on 120 soon.  My confidence gets better each time as does my technique.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> PR is 105 actually.
> 
> On thursday I lost 110 off my chest 3 times in a row. Had it almost racked but didn't get my elbows up quick enough to keep it there. I will pull it next week. I hope to close in on 120 soon. My confidence gets better each time as does my technique.


 120 is a pretty big jerk. I'm sure you can do it soon enough though. You going to be in the 83k weight class again?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 120 is a pretty big jerk. I'm sure you can do it soon enough though. You going to be in the 83k weight class again?




85kg yes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

Movin & Groovin P -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

9/6/05

jerks from the rack
bar/warm ups
95/3x2
115/3
135/3
155/2
175/2
195/2x3
205/1x5

clean pull
245/3x5

snatch to balace
65/5
85/3x5
105/3x3

olympic back squat
305/5x4

felt good to squat reps again.

wg pulldown
RI= 30sec
plate#10,12
plate#11/10
plate#10/8

rev. peck deck
RI= 30sec
145/15x2

coc trainer/15x3
coc#1/3x2

abs/150 non stop reps (various exercises)

stretch


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 6, 2005)

I though you were doing a heavy day and then a light day. Did you change it?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I though you were doing a heavy day and then a light day. Did you change it?




a heavy day or light day for what?  On sundays I olympic front squat, on  tues I back squat, on thurs. I don't squat, on fridays I overhead squat and do either good am's (olympic style) or snatch grip RDL.  I do pulls on tues, thurs, and sometimes sunday (depending on how beat up I am).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a heavy day or light day for what? On sundays I olympic front squat, on tues I back squat, on thurs. I don't squat, on fridays I overhead squat and do either good am's (olympic style) or snatch grip RDL. I do pulls on tues, thurs, and sometimes sunday (depending on how beat up I am).


 Oh I though you did like one day for form and one day for trying to hit new PR's for the olympic lifting stuff. What's the difference in an olympic good morning?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Oh I though you did like one day for form and one day for trying to hit new PR's for the olympic lifting stuff. What's the difference in an olympic good morning?




I perform the classic lifts twice a week (thurs. and sunday) both days I do doubles and usually go up to some sort of max attempt in one or both of the lifts.  On tues it is clean and jerk assistance work (jerks off the rack and clean pulls) as well as some snatch to balance.  On friday it is snatch assistance work (dead hang snatch, overhead squat, snatch grip RDL).


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What's the difference in an olympic good morning?




Just got back from work and noticed I missed this question.

With an olympic good morning the bar rests high on the traps like an olympic back squat.  You want to take your squat width stance.  From there do a regular good morning and the only difference is that at the top, instead of stopping erect, you are going to push your hips forward and rise up onto your toes like you would a snatch or clean pull.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got back from work and noticed I missed this question.
> 
> With an olympic good morning the bar rests high on the traps like an olympic back squat. You want to take your squat width stance. From there do a regular good morning and the only difference is that at the top, instead of stopping erect, you are going to push your hips forward and rise up onto your toes like you would a snatch or clean pull.


I don't like the sounds of that - 
Those don't sound like fun to me -  

Dude you are pounding yourself...

=


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't like the sounds of that -
> Those don't sound like fun to me -
> 
> Dude you are pounding yourself...
> ...




they fucking burn like hell in the hammies and calves.

yea, I am killing it right now but I feel good.  Once I start to feel a little over worked I will back off the volume and reap the benefits of the Fitness-fatigue model of training.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> benefits of the Fitness-fatigue model of training


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




planed overtraining is a great thing.  (general adaptation syndrome   )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

I have my first (and probably last) session with that coach tomorrow
I'm going to take my camera, and try to get some silent vid of my form


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> planed overtraining is a great thing. (general adaptation syndrome )


I guess I am doing that with my running and lifting right now...
(I just didn't know what to call it)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I have my first (and probably last) session with that coach tomorrow
> I'm going to take my camera, and try to get some silent vid of my form




video is a great thing.




> I guess I am doing that with my running and lifting right now...



set it up in 3 or 4 week blocks.  like 3 weeks load up volume like mad train like an animal...not just volume.  Then drop the volume down into about half for a week but keep the intensity then same.  then take 3 weeks and add some volume back but raise the intensity even more.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

P,

 My school has a 1000 lb club that I am trying to get into and hang cleans are one of the three lifts.  Now at this point, I think I could max bench at about 230+, box squat which at my school are like basically just getting the bar off the rack and doing a tiny dip at about 400+, and cleans I havent done in a long time.

 Im going to add them to my workout one starting next week, but I wanted some tips on form, and stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> P,
> 
> My school has a 1000 lb club that I am trying to get into and hang cleans are one of the three lifts.  Now at this point, I think I could max bench at about 230+, box squat which at my school are like basically just getting the bar off the rack and doing a tiny dip at about 400+, and cleans I havent done in a long time.
> 
> Im going to add them to my workout one starting next week, but I wanted some tips on form, and stuff.




tough to give tips if I don't see the form.  very intricate exercise.  can you post a video.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven't done hang cleans in so long, probably almost a year.  I'm going to have to work on my form, but I'm more so wondering just tips on how to do them, and if you see it as a possibility that I hit 250 pounds or something acceptable that allows me to surpass 1000 pounds from the three excercises.

 250 is a hell of a lot to clean I'd imagine, seems almost ridiculous, but its a form lift, and If I got it down, I might be able to make some noise.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I haven't done hang cleans in so long, probably almost a year.  I'm going to have to work on my form, but I'm more so wondering just tips on how to do them, and if you see it as a possibility that I hit 250 pounds or something acceptable that allows me to surpass 1000 pounds from the three excercises.
> 
> 250 is a hell of a lot to clean I'd imagine, seems almost ridiculous, but its a form lift, and If I got it down, I might be able to make some noise.




yea, lol, it is a form lift but can you front squat that weight in the rack position?  It is a form lift if you have adequate strength and speed to (a) lift the weight (pull it from the floor, shrug it hard enough and front squat it) and (b) quick enough to drop from a full stretched position shrugging onto your toes all the way to rock bottom ass to the floor front squat.  If you can do all that then it is a form lift.  If not....then it is a strength and form lift.  Start by working on your clean pulls and front squats before you even start cleaning.  I would also suggest trying to get your weight in the other lifts up since you probably wont be training the clean exclusivly to actually make huge gains in it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

who are these people?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

Well that doesn't seem to hard 

 I'm definitly working on my other lifts, big time, I just wish deadlifts were involved because my deads are superior to many people, it sucks.

 So you really don't suggest I jump right into cleaning light next week and instead work on clean pulls?  I don't know where front squats would fit into my HIT routine, so I probably would only be able to add in the clean pulls.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Well that doesn't seem to hard
> 
> I'm definitly working on my other lifts, big time, I just wish deadlifts were involved because my deads are superior to many people, it sucks.
> 
> So you really don't suggest I jump right into cleaning light next week and instead work on clean pulls?  I don't know where front squats would fit into my HIT routine, so I probably would only be able to add in the clean pulls.




well, if you can't front squat the weight or get the needed shoulder flexability to turn your elbows fast then good luck cleaning even 200lbs!  That is a big part of it.  getting under it and squating it is huge.  I would suggest, if you are serious about cleans, dropping the HIT and switching to a routine that allows you the benefit of training the components of the lift.  It is a complex lift and it takes lots and lots of work.  Get a video of you light cleaning so we can see what it looks like.  clean pulls are fine if you know what you are doing with them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, that would be a very tough decision for me.  It makes me wonder if trying for the 1000 lb club is right for me.  Thanks P.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

I've never heard of an olympic good morning, but it sounds interesting.  Maybe I'll stick some in my routine one day, as much as I like moving more weight.

I will also have to give overhead squats a try.  That has got to be a killer movement.  I can't believe I haven't done them yet.  Shame on me...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who are these people?









...


Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio & Jean Reno??? -


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who are these people?




Who is that Fag? and why is he with that chick?


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Who is that Fag? and why is he with that chick?



LMAO, i gotta agree that guy looks like a cock    

i'm so dead


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 7, 2005)

who the hell is mary elizabeth mastrantonio?? is she famous? she must at least be hot, right? (running off to google right now...)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wow, that would be a very tough decision for me.  It makes me wonder if trying for the 1000 lb club is right for me.  Thanks P.



I am not trying to discourage you.  But I am just saying that you need to change your training if you want to seriously clean 250lbs.  It isn't like working on your technique once a week will get you there.  Also, think about it logically.  How many times can you even back squat 250lbs?  Now, you need to be able to drop under and front squat.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not trying to discourage you.  But I am just saying that you need to change your training if you want to seriously clean 250lbs.  It isn't like working on your technique once a week will get you there.  Also, think about it logically.  How many times can you even back squat 250lbs?  Now, you need to be able to drop under and front squat.



i'm sure i could front squat 250 for maybe a double or triple, but it won't be anywhere close to pretty.

now cleaning that much is a different story completely


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm sure i could front squat 250 for maybe a double or triple, but it won't be anywhere close to pretty.
> 
> now cleaning that much is a different story completely




yea, I think most people believe that if they can pick it up off the ground and shrug it that they can clean it.  I can hook grip deadlift 300lbs easy, I can shrug it easy and I can front squat it in the rack positio.  But I can't fucking clean it!  Not even close! There is so much involved.  Plus, just picking it up off the ground really fast wont help.  You need to control that first pull so that you can get an explosive second pull otherwise your center of gravity will be all over the place.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm sure i could front squat 250 for maybe a double or triple, but it won't be anywhere close to pretty.
> 
> now cleaning that much is a different story completely


 
Suddenly, I am *not* feeling like such a wuss - 

Thanks guys -


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who are these people?



Shave you damn bum


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2005)

He kept the Ball Tickler just for you though


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shave you damn bum




lol!  I shaved my head!  it was growing back by then though.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I think most people believe that if they can pick it up off the ground and shrug it that they can clean it.  I can hook grip deadlift 300lbs easy, I can shrug it easy and I can front squat it in the rack positio.  But I can't fucking clean it!  Not even close! There is so much involved.  Plus, just picking it up off the ground really fast wont help.  You need to control that first pull so that you can get an explosive second pull otherwise your center of gravity will be all over the place.



you can front squat 315? fuck, i really thought i was on your heels on that particular lift, now i really feel like shit.

Monkey, you callin me a wussy?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you can front squat 315? fuck, i really thought i was on your heels on that particular lift, now i really feel like shit.
> 
> Monkey, you callin me a wussy?



I said 300....not 315. 
 


i am guessing though.  I have pounded out 275 like nothing before.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I said 300....not 315.
> 
> 
> 
> i am guessing though.  I have pounded out 275 like nothing before.



fucker


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> fucker



well, it is just a trained lift.  I work on my front squat, you don't.  Ofcourse mine will be better than yours.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, it is just a trained lift.  I work on my front squat, you don't.  Ofcourse mine will be better than yours.



lol i know i just needed an excuse to curse at you 

plus, you're like 100x more dedicated than me...don't remember the last time you missed a w/o do you?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> plus, you're like 100x more dedicated than me...don't remember the last time you missed a w/o do you?




some of us have priorities.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 8, 2005)

u slackin P..?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Funky, can you pm me with yours and Ivonne's cell #'s please.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Monkey, you callin me a wussy?


Of course not... 

(Why, does the shoe fit?)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2005)

9/8/05

great workout today.  one week until the next contest.  today I road the train to the gym telling myself over and over in my head "train like a champion.  train like a champion."  today I did that.  my short term goals forthe meet in oct are 85kg/115kg snatch/clean and jerk.  my long term goals are to get my name added to the top 25 olympic lifters in the country list for my weight class....."train like a champion"

snatch
bar/warm ups
45kg/ warm ups
50kgs (110lbs)/2x4
60kgs (132lbs)/2x2
60kgs (132lbs)/1x2
65kgs (143lbs)/1
70kgs (154lbs)/1
75kgs (165lbs)/1
80kgs (176lbs/0x3

bombed out.  I was close everytime.  timing was just a bit off.  I wasn't having it though...."train like a champion".  Drop the weight and build back up!

70kgs (154lbs)/1x3
75kgs (165lbs)/1
80kbs (176lbs)/1 NEW PB!!!!!  and that is also a snatch 3lbs heavier than my BW
82kgs (180lbs)/1  NEW PB!!!!
85kgs (187lbs)/0x3

I was only supposed to take this for one try, make or miss, and then start cleaning.  But I was literally so close to making this the coach gave me three shots.  All I had to do was drop a little more into the bottom position.  I had it overhead but my elbows were bent because I didn't sink deep enough into a squat causing me to miss the lift.  Next time I own this weight.


clean and jerk
50kgs (110lbs)/2
60kgs (132lbs)/2
70kgs (154lbs)/1
80kgs (176lbs)/2
90kgs (198lbs)/1x5
95kgs (209lbs)/1x4
100kgs (220lbs)/1
105kgs (231lbs)/1
110kgs (242lbs)/1  NEW PB!!!!!  The clean wasn't my best clean ever but I got it up.  The jerk was awesome.  I jerked the shit out of it.  Also, I had no misses today on my clean and jerks which is always nice.

snatch pull
90kgs (198lbs)/3x4


great workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

Hell yeah P-funk.  Two records in one training session?  That's enough to boost your confidence into another 2 next training session.  Next time don't train like a champion, train like *the* champion.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks COW.  Just edited my workout  I hit 82kgs for a single on the snatch and bomed out on 85kgs for my snatch.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome lifts Funky  . Confidence and motivation will go through the roof.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sweet Jesus.  Awesome Stuff  Patrick.  What Kinda numbers would you need to reach top 25?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

I hate you!!! - 













Great Job -


----------



## Yanick (Sep 9, 2005)

good job on the PR's brother. i have no doubt in my mind that you will reach the top 25 in the country.

gimme some details about your meet next week. its in queens right? call me up or email me, but i haven't been getting to check my email recently so if you do and i don't get back to you, gimme a call cause i'm definitely coming.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sweet Jesus. Awesome Stuff Patrick. What Kinda numbers would you need to reach top 25?


77kg BW class, American #25 overall from 2004

110.0 - snatch - (242.5 lb)
140.0 - clean & jerk - (308.6 lb)
250.0 - total - (551.2 lb)

 - P will surely be working in this range in 2006 -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 77kg BW class, American #25 overall from 2004
> 
> 110.0 - snatch - (242.5 lb)
> 140.0 - clean & jerk - (308.6 lb)
> ...




thanks.

that is if i lift as a 77kg lifter!  Which is up to and including 169.4lbs.  I am about 173-175 now.  It seems like it would be really easy but I am pretty much at the bottom half as far as what my body can hold weight wise.  getting lighter would pretty much kill me.

If I stay as an 85kg lifter, #25 this year is:

125kg snatch
155 c&j
280 total.

Lofty goald but I will get there no matter what class I jump into.  I may infact try and just suck it up and drop down into the top portion of the 77kg class for bigger meets.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> good job on the PR's brother. i have no doubt in my mind that you will reach the top 25 in the country.
> 
> gimme some details about your meet next week. its in queens right? call me up or email me, but i haven't been getting to check my email recently so if you do and i don't get back to you, gimme a call cause i'm definitely coming.




sent you an email.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Drop below 170?!       


Damn i just laughed so hard I puked!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Drop below 170?!
> 
> 
> Damn i just laughed so hard I puked!




Does BW matter when you are muscular and strong?  I think not.  I could careless what my weight reads on the scale.  my traps are still big and my quads are still 25".


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Calm down there..   Im just givin ya shit.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Calm down there..   Im just givin ya shit.




I know.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Yea.. you and your roid rage


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

9/9/05

dead hang snatch
bar/warm up
65/warm ups
85/2x4
105/2x3
110/2x2

overhead squat
135/3x5

went light to work on sitting in the bottom position more.   I find that when I perform exercises off the rack like overhead snatch squats or jerks it is much harder than when I have to do them in succesion with the lift itself.  Probably because I can't get the proper placement of my hands, feet, etc. that I get when I am coming out of the hole or preparing for a jerk during the lift itself.

snatch grip RDL
225/6x3

cg cable row
plate#13/12x3

really went slow to feel the contraction and squeezed those muscles....hahaha....NOT.

kneeling cable crunches
stack/10x3

decline situps
BW + 45/10x2


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. you and your roid rage




lol, I don't even take creatine anymore.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

I know I ruined you with the CEE  hahaha


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know I ruined you with the CEE  hahaha



 

that is the most disgusting creatine I have ever had.  I thought I was going to piss out my asshole when I drank it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking good Patrick. Wish I knew more about oly lifting so I could be more in depth LOL. CEE Creatine is the worst!!!! YUCK!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2005)

Can you explain to me how a snatch grip Romanian deadlift works?  I can't picture that at all...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me how a snatch grip Romanian deadlift works?  I can't picture that at all...




it is just an RDL but holding the bar wide were I do when I am performing snatches.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is just an RDL but holding the bar wide were I do when I am performing snatches.



Ah, I understand.  I was picturing you bending over with the bar held directly over your back and shifting to overhead as you came up.  I was like WTF.  That would destroy a normal human's shoulders...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ah, I understand.  I was picturing you bending over with the bar held directly over your back and shifting to overhead as you came up.  I was like WTF.  That would destroy a normal human's shoulders...



you mean like doing a hang snatch?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean like doing a hang snatch?



Nah.  I was picturing someone with their upper body parallel to the ground (Not really parallel, but you catch my drift), like in the bottom position of a good morning or Romanian deadlift.  With their arms pointing directly behind them, toward the sky, with the weight.  Not comfortable or safe I'm sure.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

9/11/05

worked very very light today and low volume.  6 days away from a meet I am going to take it easier this week.

snatch folled by snatch to balance
bar/warm ups
50kgs/2x3
60kgs/2x10

clean and jerk
60kgs/2x2
70kgs/2x1
80kgs/1x4
60kgs/1x2

olympic front squat
225/1x4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nah. I was picturing someone with their upper body parallel to the ground (Not really parallel, but you catch my drift), like in the bottom position of a good morning or Romanian deadlift. With their arms pointing directly behind them, toward the sky, with the weight. Not comfortable or safe I'm sure.


I wouldn't be surprised to read P's explaination
of some crazy practice motion like that though - 

And then I'd be saying to myself...

"How the hell is that humanly possible?" -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

you would have to have some silly shoulder flexability to get yourself into that position.  I will try it after the meet.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you would have to have some silly shoulder flexability to get yourself into that position. I will try it after the meet.....


If you get that down before Vegas, maybe you can try out for Cirque Du Soleil -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If you get that down before Vegas, maybe you can try out for Cirque Du Soleil -




I am going to that on friday night!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to that on friday night!


Awwwww, you're such a good BF -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Awwwww, you're such a good BF -




play your cards right and I might take you instead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

I've been a couple of times, the feats are amazing, but the Foo-Foo
french mystical crap is too over the top for me -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I've been a couple of times, the feats are amazing, but the Foo-Foo
> french mystical crap is too over the top for me -




aww...come on!  I'll put my dick in the popcorn box and stick my tounge in your ear.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> aww...come on! I'll put my dick in the popcorn box and stick my tounge in your ear.


 
...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> aww...come on!  I'll put my dick in the popcorn box and stick my tounge in your ear.



Hahahaha.  Let me repeat that...  Hahahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

I could've said...

I don't like ears...









I'm into feet! -


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 11, 2005)

damn where is all the testosterone talk...i come in here and y'all talking gay...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> damn where is all the testosterone talk...i come in here and y'all talking gay...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

9/13/05

3 days until next meet.

light workout..

olympic front squat
225/1
235/1
245/1x3

jerks from the rack
135/3
155/2
175/2
195/1x3

clean pull
245/3x4

core work
stretch


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2005)

What weight category will you fall in?

Is it a big comp.

Good luck


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What weight category will you fall in?
> 
> Is it a big comp.
> 
> Good luck




Not sure about what weight class I am going to be in?   I weighed 171 today which is 1.5lbs heavier than the 77kg class so Iwould lift with the 85kg lifters.  I will lower my carbs over the next few days.  If I wake up in the morning on sat. and I am low enough to make it I wont eat and just go there and weigh in at 8am.  Then I will eat a bunch of bagels and gatorade.  I am not to worried about this one.  I may try to get down to 77kg for the meet in Oct.  This meet isn't a big one.  The meet in Oct. is.  This meet is more like practice for that meet.  Kind of like a "live workout".  If you know what I mean.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool again Kick some ass.

I wish I was closer,  I would love to seem some of this


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Cool again Kick some ass.
> 
> I wish I was closer,  I would love to seem some of this




well, nest summer (2006) the state championship will be held in Rochester, NY.  I am going to try and qualify.  Rochester is all the way up north in the state, near canada.  You can come down then!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2005)

All the way up state   like we are a plane ride away

Cool Yeah that is like a 3 hour drive


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Cool Yeah that is like a 3 hour drive




lol, it is closer for you than it is for me from manhattan!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2005)

Is that for the Empire State Games?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Is that for the Empire State Games?




you bet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to that on friday night!


 D'oh! i just saw this! we got tickets already?!?!   If not, we have to get on it! I didn't end up doing it the other night!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> D'oh! i just saw this! we got tickets already?!?! If not, we have to get on it! I didn't end up doing it the other night!


   UH-OH...

I better take back my compliment, I thought he had surprised you and everything -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> D'oh! i just saw this! we got tickets already?!?!   If not, we have to get on it! I didn't end up doing it the other night!




oh, I thought we had tickets!!  Shit!  Well, in that case...can we see "O" at the Bilagio instead.  It is supposed to be all underwater and amazing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> UH-OH...
> 
> I better take back my compliment, I thought he had surprised you and everything -


 Hahahahah! no no.. no harm done. i was supposed to buy the tix online the other night, but i didn't because i wasn't sure that he even really wanted to go!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2005)

9/15/05

2 days until meet.  very very light workout.

snatch
bar/warm ups
65/warm ups
85/2x3
105/2x2
125/2x3
135/1

snatch pulls
175/2x4

olympic back squat
225/2
275/2x3

abs
stretch

rest.....BW was 171.8 today.  That is 78.08 KGs.  If i can get to 77kg and weigh in at the meet I will be happy.  Been eating low carbs today and will tomorrow also.  If I wake up sat. adn I am under the 77kg mark I am not going to eat.  I will go to the meet, weigh in and then eat.  If I wake up heavy.  I will pound down a decent sized breakfast.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

If you're only a couple pounds over, you could always do some jogging with a wool coat on.  My friend did that right before a basketball game to make weight; he was like 1.5 pounds over or something.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you're only a couple pounds over, you could always do some jogging with a wool coat on. My friend did that right before a basketball game to make weight; he was like 1.5 pounds over or something.


I think he is saving that kind of shit for October - 

But if it was only like a pound you could use the bathroom and stuff
and maybe make it??  But you would have to be under to begin with
to factor a tolerance between scale accuracy -


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you're only a couple pounds over, you could always do some jogging with a wool coat on.  My friend did that right before a basketball game to make weight; he was like 1.5 pounds over or something.



In other words, run like rocky balboa style!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2005)

yea, but that will defenityl tire me out and my hips.  which I don't want.  If I am close I will just bring a bottle on the subway with me and spit in it the entire ride out..lol


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, but that will defenityl tire me out and my hips.  which I don't want.  If I am close I will just bring a bottle on the subway with me and spit in it the entire ride out..lol



Hahahahaha.  Awesome idea.  Take some ex-lax too.  Not to make weight, but just for shits and giggles.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 16, 2005)

so are u completely done with bodybuilding and its competitions?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> so are u completely done with bodybuilding and its competitions?




hell yes!  I can't stand BBing.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay, just got done helping the coach set up for tomorrows meet.  I am beat!  I weighed 77.8kg this AM.  That is .8kg heavy.  I drop all carbs today.  I have barely ate anything.  I am fucking tired and feel weak.  Also, end of the day I weighed 174.2!!  I hate the end of day weight gain.  We shall see tomorrow.  I told the coach never again though.  I feel like crap.  I look like crap.  I feel weak and shitty.  I hope I can hold it together tomorrow.  I am never dieting into the 77's.  I will instead get heavier into the 85kgs, back up to a more normal 180-185lbs (I'll go slow so I don't put on to much fat).  Even though it is a tougher weight class with my weight gain will come strength gain as well.

Another cool thing was the meet is being put on by Artie Dreshler, the author of The Weightlifting Encyclopedia!  he was my coaches coach.  He was really cool to meet.  I got there a half an hour early and got to talk "shop" with him a little bit.  He was telling me how when my coach first came to him his form was terrible because he had a coach that was just about "going heavy" and not about learning good technique.  So he had a lot of flaws to work around.  He was talking about how training lighter and working on form will be more beneficial because the strength will be there and it will come.  If your technique is bad you will miss lifts that you should make, risk injury and most importantly not feel confidant when you go to perform your lifts which will make you unsure and usually miss the weight (I am usually not very confident in my technique like he was describing).  Anyway, it was just really cool to meet him and talk to him.  Totally cool guy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, very cool sounding -


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome experience meeting that coach.  Also, I think you're more suited to olympic lifting than bodybuilding anyway.  Bodybuilding just doesn't seem to fit your personality, or at least what I can gather from it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2005)

Candy Corn   Pssttt........I saw it in the store today


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Candy Corn   Pssttt........I saw it in the store today




hell yea!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2005)

AM weight- 76.8lbs  

No food until after weigh in.  Gonna drink 2 cups of coffe and take and extremely hot hot shower to sweat out more weight.  Going to wear sweat pants and a long sleeve shirt on the subway to sweat more.  Going to spit as much spit as I can into an empty bottle and going to do jumping jacks and some squatting before I weigh in just to drop water.  I hate being this close!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> AM weight- 76.8lbs
> 
> No food until after weigh in.  Gonna drink 2 cups of coffe and take and extremely hot hot shower to sweat out more weight.  Going to wear sweat pants and a long sleeve shirt on the subway to sweat more.  Going to spit as much spit as I can into an empty bottle and going to do jumping jacks and some squatting before I weigh in just to drop water.  I hate being this close!!



Good luck sir.  Smash some PRs on that platform!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2005)

WELL ???????? -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2005)

9/17/05

Contest Day!!

Sweating it out worked.  I dropped enough water to make the 77kg class.  I weighed in at 76.86 (169.092).  Imediatly after weigh in I pounded gatorade and ate bagels.  I felt fine after that.  Okay, on to the lifting.  I wasn't totally pissed about my lifting but I wasn't totally happy.  I went 4 for 6.  I placed 4th in the 77kg class.  As it turns out dropping weight didn't help me since some of the best lifters in the house were at this meet.  The three guys that beet me were all national competitors and were friggin awesome!!  Guys hitting 155kg clean and jerks at 77kg.  My coach was like "I think you screwed yourself.  If you stayed as an 85 you would have had 3rd with your lifts!  After further examination wer found that I would have also placed 4th in the 85's..lol, so much for dieting down.  The 85s was another amazing class.  There were a number of nationaly ranked lifters in the house today.  In the 85s fatih baydar hit a 140kg snatch and a 170kg Clean and jerk!!!  All without training for the past two months.  He is from turkey and just moved to NYC this summer.  He trained with the turkish national team which is were e learned his lifting.  He is pretty friggin amazing!  He hadn't trained for 2 months because he has been working to make money. His form is sick.  In the 105+ class Matt Rue cleaned 190kgs but couldn't jerk it.  Still a great lift.  Okay, on to my lifts.  I opened with an easy 70kg snatch (power snatched it).  My second attempt was a 77.5kg snatch.  Also easy.  For my third attempt I went for a PB 82.5kg snatch.  I missed it out front.  My technique still needs work.  I didn't drop down under it enough.  Even though 77.5kgs is not a persoanl best it is a contest best so that is okay.  I opened my clean and jerks with a very easy 100kgs.  Next I took 107.5.  The bar got a little in front of me.  I was called for an elbow touch (elbow touches the knee in the front squat position) as I was saving the lift.  I saved it and jerked it but still got a now lift.  I had the option of taking it again but it was easy so I increased to 110kgs for my final clean and jerk.  Light as a feather I crushed it.  I have hit 110 in practice but it is a new contest best.  I am pissed that I missed 82.5 in my snatch as it was right there for the taking.  I am also pissed about that elbow touched because if I hit that lift cleanly I would have probably jumped up to 112.5 for my third attempt.  Oh well.  Slowly I am moving up and getting better.  Time to start training for the next meet!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2005)

oh yeah, and our team won overal first place.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool story bra, just need some page breaks


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 17, 2005)

congrats, you'll get first easily down the road


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

TOP 25? -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> TOP 25? -




huh?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

= One step closer


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> = One step closer




oh yeah.  I don't know whether to try and stay in the 77kg class or go up to the 85kg class since i am so close to both.  My coach says that it will make a difference when we are at the metropolitan meet in oct.  We'll see.  Still gotta work on my form and getting better positioning.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats man, thats awesome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2005)

Great job P-Fizzle.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks guys.  I can't wait to be putting up some good weight.  The best lifter on our team is Fatih Baydar (the 85kg lifter who did 145/170 (snatch/clean and jerk) for a 315kg total).  He has the upper hand being a Junior National Champ in Turkey though.  But I want to catch him.  I need to start working harder.  I am going to start practicing form on my lifts on days off of training.  Very very light like active rest type work (or as westside BB guys would say GPP).  The reason I think I can get away with it is (a) the weight will be light and I will just be performing form work (movement) and (b) there is pretty much no eccentric on the olympic lifts so the damage to tissue is going to be minimal (esp. with very light loads).  I need to get my reps in.  I need to work harder.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  I can't wait to be putting up some good weight.  The best lifter on our team is Fatih Baydar (the 85kg lifter who did 145/170 (snatch/clean and jerk) for a 315kg total).  He has the upper hand being a Junior National Champ in Turkey though.  But I want to catch him.  I need to start working harder.  I am going to start practicing form on my lifts on days off of training.  Very very light like active rest type work (or as westside BB guys would say GPP).  The reason I think I can get away with it is (a) the weight will be light and I will just be performing form work (movement) and (b) there is pretty much no eccentric on the olympic lifts so the damage to tissue is going to be minimal (esp. with very light loads).  I need to get my reps in.  I need to work harder.



That's the kind of dedication I like to hear.  Way to buck it P!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome stuff P.

Congrats


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

That's it...  I'm running growth hormone -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's it...  I'm running growth hormone -




huh?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

9/19/05

back to training.  Back to working on form with light weight.  All the other coaches at the meet said the same thing...."gotta use light weight and pound those reps out.  need to work with light weight to have great technique.  the strength will be there.  with good technique everything will be in place."..

snatch
bar/warm up
65/warm up
85/warm up
110/3x8

clean and jerk
110/warm up
135/3x8

snatch pull
135/3x4

okay, so I went really light on my lifts today.  I did increase the number of reps per set.  wow, that got tiring.  it felt good though.  still gotta get the snatch form better.

olympic front squat
205/2
225/1
245/1x3
225/2
235/1
255/1x3

superset
a) decline situps- bw + 135/8x3
b) 45 degree hyper ext.- bw + 10lb plate (held behind head)/10; BW + 25lb plate (held behind head)/10x2

coc#1/3x3
coc trainer/15x2

stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> huh?


I've gotta keep up with you young whippersnappers somehow -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I've gotta keep up with you young whippersnappers somehow -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


You've got about 5 more years (max) of laughing wisecracker -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You've got about 5 more years (max) of laughing wisecracker -




 


I know.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

What are you talkin about?  P is already an old man


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What are you talkin about?  P is already an old man


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

9/20/05

another pretty light wokrout in terms on intensity.  I made up for it with volume though.

jerks from the rack
95/warm up
135/2x2
155/2x2
175/3x5

clean pull
205/3x5

snatch to balance off rack
85/3x8

manta ray box squats
RI= 30sec
205/2x8

RG chin ups
bw + 40/5x3

DB pull over
100/10x1

abs= 200 straigh reps of various things

stretch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> manta ray box squats
> RI= 30sec
> 205/2x8


OOOooohhhhh -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OOOooohhhhh -



what?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what?


Gettin tricky there eh?   Mr fancypants


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Gettin tricky there eh?   Mr fancypants




I didn't know box squats were tricky?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I didn't know box squats were tricky?


 - Whatever, nevermind.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

Why you using a manta ray?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why you using a manta ray?


Because a tricky, Mr fancypants, can use that, or boxes, or whatever floats his boat, that day -


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2005)

I was using the Manta Ray because it places the bar so high on your neck that your lower back really takes a beating.  Your core has to fight to keep you upright and when you are trying to sit back onto a box it is even harder because that thing is pushing you foreward.  That is also why the weight was so light.  I was working on keeping upright with the manta ray and speed off the box.  Basically I want to make the box squat more difficult than normal (no manta ray) since catching a weight from the floor is anything but normal and you must be strong enough to save a lift and pull it in if shit goes south.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, I see.  Cool thanks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you must be strong enough to save a lift and pull it in if shit goes south.


That's all I did today...

(throw things way off balance I mean) 

Can I borrow the Manta??


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's all I did today...
> 
> (throw things way off balance I mean)
> 
> Can I borrow the Manta??




you need to focus on your technique more.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you need to focus on your technique more.


Working...  took more VID yesterday, this time with a real camera...
think I'm getting lower,
foot placement is weird but better (no knee strain),
and foot speed in the snatch and jerk is much faster and more confident than before...


But I still suck -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2005)

9/22/05

Felt tired and mentally fatigued today since I spent a good portion of the day (and train ride to the gym) studying.  Went light and worked on form and got in reps.

snatch
42kgs/2x3
52/3x3
60/3x3
60/2x4

clean and jerk
60/2x2
70/2x2
80/2x8

snatch pulls
80/3x5


blah.....everyday is not a championship day.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 9/22/05
> 
> Felt tired and mentally fatigued today since I spent a good portion of the day (and train ride to the gym) studying.  Went light and worked on form and got in reps.
> 
> ...



Right on.  Do you ever struggle with "ego?"  You know what I mean.  I have a hard time working through days like this.  Perhaps I'm a perfectionist, but I find that on days like this one that you had, I just pack up and go home and try again tomorrow.  Maybe that's why I am not where I "ought to be."


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Right on.  Do you ever struggle with "ego?"  You know what I mean.  I have a hard time working through days like this.  Perhaps I'm a perfectionist, but I find that on days like this one that you had, I just pack up and go home and try again tomorrow.  Maybe that's why I am not where I "ought to be."




if it doesn't feel like it is there i don't pack it up and go home.  i mentally overcome and i work my technique and hit my reps.  if my coach wanted me to lift heavier today I would have (even if I didn't feel it).  If it is a meet and I feel like this what I am going to do?  not compete?  you overcome.  you persevere.  champions forge on.....

"pain doesn't last forever.  it may last a day, a week, a month, several months or even a year.  But, at some point something else will come along and take your mind off the pain and you will forget about it.  the feeling of walking away will last a lifetime.  you never will forget that."


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if it doesn't feel like it is there i don't pack it up and go home.  i mentally overcome and i work my technique and hit my reps.  if my coach wanted me to lift heavier today I would have (even if I didn't feel it).  If it is a meet and I feel like this what I am going to do?  not compete?  you overcome.  you persevere.  champions forge on.....
> 
> "pain doesn't last forever.  it may last a day, a week, a month, several months or even a year.  But, at some point something else will come along and take your mind off the pain and you will forget about it.  the feeling of walking away will last a lifetime.  you never will forget that."




Well then this is where I am at, and because of the level of exertion from day to day, teaching and bartending and being a dad, I find it happening more and more.  It becomes a matter of behavior modification.   For me, as for many, the gym, no matter my training goals, is a place of routine, a specific routine that has become obsessive.  If things are not the way they were for my "best" workouts, I am off, the workout is off, and that is unacceptable.  By telling you this, I am not saying that this is how i want it to be, only admitting that, subconsciously, this is how it has been.  This must change.  For you are the better man for grinding through it, and I, for "trying again tomorrow," have cheated myself out of strength and mass gains.  Certainly, I am merely maintaining a level of stasis, plateau, and ultimately, stagnancy.  
   We each light our own fires differently.  ITs great that you are able to tell us how you light yours.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

I am packing my equip for boxing tomorrow...

"Train like a Champion" -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2005)

well, I am not saying I am happy about the workout.  It is off....IT SUCKS!!  It is unnaceptable.  It is workouts like this that I ask myself "what am i doing?  i can't be good at this!  why does it feel like I have never snatched a weight before?  everythign feels so  out of place.  my timing is bad."  It is upseting.  I want to cry."  I want to walk away.  But I know that if I do walk away then I am letting myself give in to those feelings.  Why fold?  Why become complacent?  Sometimes, when the workout starts bad something may happen that would teach you a lesson for furture workouts.  If you wake up and are having a bad day do you not go teach?  Ofcourse not!  You stick it out and get through the day.  Sometimes just being there and having the bad workout can help.  You go lighter, you focus on your movements and you realize all the things that you are doing wrong in your technique because that is what you are focusing on mentally with the bad workout.  A lot of times a bad workout will be followed by a great workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

C'mon man... You are dwelling way to much...
Rest your mind & body energy...







Trust your split schedule...
Get to the gym, & go through your rituals...

No problemo.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2005)

9/23/05

dead hang snatch
85lbs/2x7

overhead squat
135/3x5

went light and worked on speed out of the hole.

snatch grip RDL
225/6
245/4x2

damn grip.  trying to deadlift with a snatch grip is the most brutal thing for the grip.  I didn't have chalk either so my hands were slipping.

cg cable row
plate#14/8x1
plate#15/8x2

stability ball sit ups
bw/50x2

stretch


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> New journal. Probably start some light training tomorrow focusing on squating and lower body work as well as shoulder stability stuff to prep for olympic lifting. By the end of this week or begining of next week I will be doing light cleans and snatches just warming up the shoulder and working out the form before I go full speed ahead. Also, to start to get myself ready for strongman lifting I will do some cardio (probably more sprints on the rower and versa climber) to get my conditioning up as well as really start to train my grip.
> 
> 
> ...away we go!!


Does the P stand for pussy or what?!?  Best of luck bro! WORK HARD!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 23, 2005)

I must thank you for the recent emails that you have sent with all the amazing links.  My fav is the jerk from behind the neck.. makes me want to go try it.  My push presses are, I am finding, more jerks than they are presses... this may be a good thing, when I get to the nitty gritty of oly  lifts.  For all the pressing I do, my delts are not that impressive, but I really don't do much else for hypertrophy.  I am finding it VERY difficult to "unlearn" the bodybuilding mentality.  I got slow as I got big, too, and that is another area to which I must tend.
   Sick 1000 low squat.. they, too are hard for me, because I just don't feel like I set them up right, and that my lower back is compromised.  Perhaps I should ease into them.  
   Over head squats are one of my new faves... still dont do much weight, about 95 lbs, but I don't use "real" oly barbells like Youk or Eleiko.  We have the standard weightroom "olympic" style weights, but not the kind with the springyness to them.  No bumper plates or platform either.  whatever.  How many old school lifters got big and strong with old metal plates and railroad axles?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

the gym I train at during the week has the shittiest of the shit oylmpic bars (no york, no elieko, nothing fancy.  they are like $100 bars) and no bumper plates.  I don't give a shit either.   If it hits the floor it hits the floor.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Does the P stand for pussy or what?!?  Best of luck bro! WORK HARD!!!




yup.......Pussy Funk


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2005)

Gotta love Pussy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the gym I train at during the week has the shittiest of the shit oylmpic bars (no york, no elieko, nothing fancy.  they are like $100 bars) and no bumper plates.  I don't give a shit either.   If it hits the floor it hits the floor.


Same here. How's everything going buddy?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the gym I train at during the week has the shittiest of the shit oylmpic bars (no york, no elieko, nothing fancy.  they are like $100 bars) and no bumper plates.  I don't give a shit either.   If it hits the floor it hits the floor.



Same with my gym.  I just say fuck it, buy some bumper plates or be prepared to hear some bangin'.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Same here. How's everything going buddy?




everything is good.  Training.  Studying.  Working.  hangin' around.  The weather finally changed and it is now fall so I am happy about that.  How are you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> everything is good.  Training.  Studying.  Working.  hangin' around.  The weather finally changed and it is now fall so I am happy about that.  How are you?


Good your doing good  I'm up and down right now, but overall better than normal or I've been. Weather hasn't really changed down here yet, nice mornings and nights but the afternoon towards evening is still way too hot and humid. I HATE that LOL.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yup.......Pussy Funk


 Yep. That's the best kind! Or wait, maybe it's the worst...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yep. That's the best kind! Or wait, maybe it's the worst...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

9/25/05

snatch
60kgs/2x6
70/2x2
70/1x1
75/1x3

working on form still.  need to get my pull in a straight line more.  still working.

clean and jerk
60kg/1
70/2
80/1
90/1
95/1
105/1
110/1
115/0x2  

Tried to break my old PB by 5kgs.  Obviously I didn't.  Basically, on the first attempt the lift was over before it started.  I fucked myself in the head.  I let the weight mentally beat me.  I got it to just above my knee and didn't even attempt my second pull.  So much going through my head that the pull was awful.  I rounded my back and everything.  The lift is so complex I don't know what it is.  Like with a squat or a deadlift max I can psyche up for it and rip it (plus, you can get away with shit form on those lifts.  even though I try not too when I max out.)  On these lifts there are so many phases and parts to think about that I get nervous and overwhelmed.  The second attempt I locked my spine in better and tried to get under the bar but I lost all my power during the pull when I bent my arms as the bar crossed my knee.  I was scared that I wasn't going to make it so I tried to pull it with my arms.  Bad move.  That is what happens when you aren't confident in your form.  If I was confident I would have not tried to pull with my arms and I would have just smoked the weight with my second pull....ugh, back to the drawing board.  Maybe i was over abitious?  Maybe I should have took a crack at 112kgs before 115.  Oh well.  Next week is another shot.

clean pull
115kg/2x4

left the weight on the bar and worked on pulling it.  I am going to start doing my pulls heavier.

olympic front squat
225/2
154/1
255/1
265/1
275/1
225/2

coc#1/3x5
coc trainer/20x2


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> C'mon man... You are dwelling way to much...
> Rest your mind & body energy...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

why the frown?  all though I am disappointed that I didn't hit 115kg I am happy that I am more confident with 110.  I just have work on pulling 115kgs and it will happen.  Before I hit 110 I worked on pulling it for 2 weeks adn then I smoked it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

Ever since I started concentrating on getting way down under the weight
I can only hit wuss-like numbers, this makes me sad

You just sounded a little bummed about not getting a PR...
" I fucked myself in the head"

Not the usual P-funk logic


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ever since I started concentrating on getting way down under the weight
> I can only hit wuss-like numbers, this makes me sad
> 
> You just sounded a little bummed about not getting a PR...
> ...




no, I am bummed.  Don't you get bummed when you miss a lift?  I ment that I fucked myself mentally before I did the lift be not being sure of myself and approahing the bar timmidly instead of like an animal.

Wus-like numbers?  Learn to ride the bar down, not just drop underneath it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, I am bummed. Don't you get bummed when you miss a lift?
> *YES*
> 
> I ment that I fucked myself mentally before I did the lift be not being sure of myself and approahing the bar timmidly instead of like an animal.
> ...


I'm trying to do it right


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm trying to do it right




I know...me too!!  LOL, it is fucking hard as shit!  Like everyone says..."this is a sport of patience.  If you aren't patient you wont excel."  I get tired of waiting but I know that the guys on top are on top because they have been at it a lot longer than I have.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2005)

9/27/05

dead hang snatch; snatch to balace (1:1 ratio.  So I did one dead hang and then one snatch to balance imediatly following it.  That is how i get 2 reps per set).
85lbs/2x5
105/2x3
110/2x2

clean (from floor); dead hang clean (1:1 ratio same as above)
110lbs/2x4
135/2x4
155/2x2

olympic back squat

first time really back squatting in 2 weeks.
225/1
275/1
295/1
315/5x2

standing BB press
135/5
155/5
175/3x2

chin ups
BW + 50/5x3

v-bar tricep pressdown
plate#12/12
plate#13/12
stack/10

coc#1/4x3
coc trainer/30x1

sit ups
bw/50x2

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2005)

stretched and loosened up this morning for 30min.  Will workout later tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2005)

9/29/05

workout felt weird today.  Just not in the groove at all with my lifts.   They feel so forgein to me but I can still maintain intensity because I am strong enough to move the weight.  It doesn't feel heavy.  Just out of the groove.  Today I wasn't even paying attention when doing snatches and I wasn't using an olympic lifting bar so I had this thick squat bar that barely spun in my hands and it was tearing up my wrists and hard to get comfortable.  Tough time really clearing my head before my lifts.

snatch
40kgs/warm ups
60kg/2x5
70/2x4
70/1x2
75/0x2

missed the 75kg lift because the friggin bar was to hard to fix overhead since it wasn't an olympic lifting bar.  Form just felt out of it.

clean and jerk
60kg/1x2
70/1
80kg/1
90/1x3
95/1
100/1
105/1

Still, form felt off.

clean pulls
110/2x2
130kg/2x3


I am going to take off tomorrow and sat. and re-group on sunday.  I need to take a few days off I think.  My strength is fine.  I just feel akward when doing the lifts right now.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2005)

9/30/05

can't keep me down.....I worked on my technique with light light weight (65lbs) today for about 30min.  Just pulling and snatching and cleaning.   etc.....

Now it is back to the cleveland indians game!!  I need them to win and I need the yanks to sweep the red sox this weeked so the indians can get into the play offs!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2005)

Good Job on the rebound P -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks.  I really want to be a good technician with this stuff.  I know it takes patience.  i just need to keep on practicing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 1, 2005)

pfunk, take the day off. It will end up doing more good than worrying about it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey P..... I have a Q.  My deadlifts from the ground got up to about 450 for about 4 or 5 until I hurt my back using poor form (rounding of the back).  I did racks today at 365 for 6, from the rack because I am so tall, I feel less rounded at the bottom, but at the same time it felt very akward and I felt much weaker.  Do you feel racks are equal to regular from the ground deads for back?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2005)

It takes time to get used to rack deads, starting out my strength was about equal starting from the knees. You can try Dimel Deads.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey P..... I have a Q.  My deadlifts from the ground got up to about 450 for about 4 or 5 until I hurt my back using poor form (rounding of the back).  I did racks today at 365 for 6, from the rack because I am so tall, I feel less rounded at the bottom, but at the same time it felt very akward and I felt much weaker.  Do you feel racks are equal to regular from the ground deads for back?




I feel like from the rack they place more emphasis on your back since you don't have that extra pre-stretch of the hamstrings in the bottom position to get you moving.  You should be able to lock out more weight from the rack then you can from the floor (at least that is the case for most people).  

You probably feel akward and weaker becaus (a) you are coming back from injury and (b) you are working on keeping your back flatter and your erctors are not used to making an isometric contraction for so long through out the ROM.  I know how you feel though.  For example, one of my biggest problems with my snatches is that I have trouble getting a good starting position because when I get down to grab the bar from the floor if I put my arms out wide in a snatch grip I round my back a little bit because I am so so tight back there!  The clean I don't have that problem because the grip is narrower.  So, I have to work on that start position and holding it and man, my back gets friggin' fried!!  It is sore, tired, and akward as hell and I am not as strong or effecient as I am with the slightly rounded back because it feels more comfortable to me with my arms out that wide.  However, once I get that flexablitliy to stay flatter I will have more power since position creastes power.  Just keep at it man.  You will get it.  You are a strong dude and your strength will come through quickly.

Mudge- what are dimel deadlifts?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2005)

Punk funk


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2005)

lol, what up dude?

Give me a sec adn I will sign onto MSN.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Punk funk


 Premier, is that you in your new Avatar? If so, you look like ya really cut up.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mudge- what are dimel deadlifts?



Rack dead with no reset, and a snap. 1.2 meg video


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Premier, is that you in your new Avatar? If so, you look like ya really cut up.




 

ya, who is that in your avi?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Rack dead with no reset, and a snap. 1.2 meg video




oh, kind of like clean pulls with no toe raise.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

Yea, thats me.  I took the pic last night.  I've lost probably 10-15lbs.. not sure, because I havent weighed myself.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2005)

10/02/05

worked my form today.  really focused on technique and worked up to 90% of my contest 1RM for each of the contested lifts.  Felt better today with my form.  Think I will train 3 days a week for the next few weeks to allow myself more recovery time until I kick it up again.  Just work on form on the inbetween days of going heavier.  Worked on keeping good positioning on my snatches and keeping over the bar with my shoulders back to keep the bar closer to my body.  For cleans worked on keeping the bar close and turning the elbows quicker.  In both lifts I need to jump down into my bottom position faster.

snatch; snatch to balance (1:1 ratio)
40kgs/2x5
50kgs/2x2
60/2x4
70/2x2
75/2x2
80/0x4

well, I have only hit 80kg once in practice and I felt good so I decided to try it today.  On all 4 attempts I pulled the bar high, got under it and got it over head but I just couldn't fix it.  I need to drop down quicker so I can buy some time to stabalize it overhead.  Gotta work on it.  Still felt good.


clean and jerk
50kg/2
60/2x2
75/2x2
85/2
90/1x3
95/1x2
100/1

felt pretty good here.  kept the bar close on my pulls and snapped my elbows.  Still could be quicker though.  Need to work on keeping my arms from bending and trying to pull with my arms instead of getting a better shrug.

snatch pull
100kg/2x5

worked on pulls and keeping the arms straight and getting a solid pull.

olympic front squat
225/2x2
245/2x2
255/1
265/1x2

pull ups
BW/10x2


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

10/4/05

BW- 169.8 this am!!

felt good and strong today.  Went lighter on my lifts just to work on form/technique.

snatch; snatch to balance (1:1 ratio)
65lbs/2
85/2x3
105/2x4
125/2x4

clean and jerk
125/2
135/2
145/2x2
165/2x4

clean pull
255/2x3
265/2x2

pause squat
25/2
245/2x2
265/2
285/2
305/1
325/1

felt good. i think 325 is the most i have evern done on a pause squat in the hole.

standing BB press
135/3
185/2x2

push press
205/2
225/2

superset
a) 45 degree hypers- BW + 50lb bar across back/10x2
b) decline sit ups- bw/20x2

coc#1/6x3
coc trainer/20x1

stretch


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2005)

God Damn what did you weigh in at for the BB comp?  you are pretty close to the same are you not?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> God Damn what did you weigh in at for the BB comp?  you are pretty close to the same are you not?




yea, I was 166 or somethind at the contest after dropping water and everything.  I jsut never bulked up and kept myself lean so i could compete as a 77kg lifter in weightlifting meets.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2005)

impressive 

Especially considering how shitty you said you felt when you were this low before the comp.  Probably had more to do with the diet though.

Still impressive none the less


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> impressive
> 
> Especially considering how shitty you said you felt when you were this low before the comp.  Probably had more to do with the diet though.
> 
> Still impressive none the less




yea, defenitly more to do with diet.  I feel good now.  I am still lean too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

Funkadelic...

 Did you arrange a lifting gym visit WO for LV?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Funkadelic...
> 
> Did you arrange a lifting gym visit WO for LV?




not yet.  it looks like we will be at gold's unless I can try and pull some strings.  Will let you know when i get out there.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

10/6/05

snatch; dead hang snatch; snatch to balance (1:1:1 ratio)
65/3x3
85/3x2
105/3x3

snatch
125/2x4

form still sucks.  the snatch is a way more technical lift.  still working on it.

clean; dead hang clean; jerk (1:1:1 ratio)
125/3
145/3x2
165/3

clean and jerk
185/1x4

form is starting to really get better on my cleans.  I feel a lot more comfortable and quicker.

snatch pull
185/2x2
205/2x2
225/2x2
245/2

olympic front squats
225/1
245/1
265/1
285/1x2
225/2x3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

Funkmeister...

I talked to the guy who owns the Olympic equipment @ Golds Gym
(flamingo & Sandhill)

He says there is nicer equip locked away in the back of the gym
& he will give us a key to access it

It is locked away from the powerlifters and BB guys who normally hang out there, are stupid, and may damage it...

He seemed really cool, and happy to have anyone serious about Olympic lifting hanging around...

I am going to contact him next Wednsday as soon as I get settled into the Hotel -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

sweet man!!  I can't wait.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2005)

10/9/09

terrible workout today.  I wasn't at a lifting gym.  I had to work a little today so I lifted at the gym that I work at.  The place has no platform and the only bumper plates are these crappy little 10lb bumpers that bend when ever there is weight on the bar.  I had to perfrom my lifts between an incline and a decline bench and people kept walking all around me and moving around which was distracting me and making me nervous during my lifts.  I kept on losing concentration with all the activity so close to me.  It sucked.  I felt terrible.  All my lifts were off because of the enviroment.

snatch
65/2x3
85/2x2
105/1x4
125/1x4
145/1x4
115/2x2
135/1x3

terrible pulling today.  Looking at it you would have thought that I never lifted in my life.

clean and jerk
135/2x3
155/2x3
175/1x3
195/1x2
135/1x3

terrible pulling again.  This is really my bread and butter lift as my form is coming along well with it but not today!!  it sucked!!

instead of doing pulls I went back to work some form on snatches

snatch
85/3x6

wg pull up
bw/10, 10, 8

decline sit up
bw + 135/8x3

coc#1/6x3


Since i haven't been able to go out to long island to train with the team this week, because I have to work a bunch to make up for the hours I miss while I am in vegas, I haven't been able to go heavy on the actual lifts.  I wont be able to go out there this week since i will be in vegas when they meet and the following week I will probably go out there the suday before the next meet.  That means that I have not gone heavy in the lifts in a long time!!  I don't know what to expect at the meet.  even though I work up heavy on my strength stuff (ie pulls, squats, etc..) I haven't been doing the classic lifts with much intensity rather just working on technique given the fact that I can't make it out to the gym with a platform and bumpers.  I really wonder how this will affect my lifting at the contest.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2005)

Who knows, it might do you some good to give yourself a rest(always look at the positive).  Its amazing how much enviornment effects the way we workout and lift.  I despise gyms besides my own.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who knows, it might do you some good to give yourself a rest(always look at the positive).  Its amazing how much enviornment effects the way we workout and lift.  I despise gyms besides my own.




yea, i really should have called the workout earlier when I knew it was affecting me but I was getting so angry so I just kept working on my form.  I am going to take it easy this week.  After the contest I am going to take a week off also.

I have to be really careful about getting angry at the gym that I work at though.  I was starring down people on the bench that were in my way, slamming down weights and getting visabley angry with the people around me....lol.  Nothing like getting fired for weightlifting.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2005)

hahahaha... that would fucking suck to get fired from work, for training grumpy.  Hey.. atleast then it would give you a reason to move out west(cali?).  And dont bump my damn journal! lol.. Thats why its locked.  

I am sticking to the new training program(missed yesterday) so I hit legs hard again today.  I already squatted 315(just once) but it felt nice after not training for months.  And have fun studying at the coffee shop.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like a shitty workout, but don't let it get to ya.  Working out in a different gym is always weird.  In fact, I'll be working out at Gold's tomorrow (I got a free week pass as I may get a job there) instead of my normal gym.  I hope it doesn't affect anything, but I wouldn't be surprised.

By the way, nice decline situps.  How steep of a decline?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like a shitty workout, but don't let it get to ya.  Working out in a different gym is always weird.  In fact, I'll be working out at Gold's tomorrow (I got a free week pass as I may get a job there) instead of my normal gym.  I hope it doesn't affect anything, but I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> By the way, nice decline situps.  How steep of a decline?




lifting at another gym shouldn't affect me that much but trying to o-lift with jack fucks walking around you is really distracting.

I don't know how steep the decline is?  I do them on the decline bench.  I load up the bar, un-rack it, and bring it down to my chest and perform my sit ups like that.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lifting at another gym shouldn't affect me that much but trying to o-lift with jack fucks walking around you is really distracting.



Haha, I hear ya.




> I don't know how steep the decline is?  I do them on the decline bench.  I load up the bar, un-rack it, and bring it down to my chest and perform my sit ups like that.



I could never get comfortable doing those.  Do you supinate your grip when you do them like that?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2005)

I did them with P in vegas last year, then tried them at my gym, and wasnt comfortable at all doing them


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I hear ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use an overhand pronated grip for these.  Just like if you were benching and wanted to sit up with the weight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> trying to o-lift with jack fucks walking around you is really distracting.




Welcome to my world, I fucking hate this.  Thursday I was doing front to back lunges and had been for 3 sets.  I started all fine and then on my 4th rep, some dickhead walked into me while I was performing my back lunge.  I just dropped the weights and said, "What the fuck douche, I'm working here, you don't need to be up on my ass."  The only other thing that pisses me off that much is the dickheads who do db exercises 6 inches from the db rack.  When I first started practicing the O-Lifts, people would walk very close to me and it would fuck me up, I am used to it now though.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Welcome to my world, I fucking hate this.  Thursday I was doing front to back lunges and had been for 3 sets.  I started all fine and then on my 4th rep, some dickhead walked into me while I was performing my back lunge.  I just dropped the weights and said, "What the fuck douche, I'm working here, you don't need to be up on my ass."  The only other thing that pisses me off that much is the dickheads who do db exercises 6 inches from the db rack.  When I first started practicing the O-Lifts, people would walk very close to me and it would fuck me up, I am used to it now though.




oh man, the gym I work at is just like that.  I am doing cleans and someone wants to walk right behind me.  I hate people that perfrom their exercises right next to the squat rack so they can look in the mirror.  I am trying to fucking back a squat out and someone is right on top of me I am like "you have got to be fucking kidding me?!?!?!"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember, 3 years ago, cracking a woman in the head with the bar when I was practicing form on the clean.  The dumb bitch walked right into it.  Good times.

I am on performance enhancing substances in the book, i gotta get cracking on this damn thing so I can make my 3x5 study cards.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am on performance enhancing substances in the book, i gotta get cracking on this damn thing so I can make my 3x5 study cards.




right, chapter 8?  I think I already did that one.  Just went through the nutrional and supplement chapter and the next one is obesity and eating disorders (ch. 13 I think?).  I can't wait till that is over so I can get to the good shit (program design).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, I skipped the next 3 chapters last time through so I am paying specific attention to the recommendations, ie., fat intake etc. since it varies from organization to organization.  I also skipped the facility layout chapter at the end so those 4 chapters I gots to read extra well.

You seem to be booking right along.  I am gonna try to go through 50 pages tonight, the periodization and resistance training/plyo chapters go by real fast since there are a ton of diagrams and pictures.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I use an overhand pronated grip for these.  Just like if you were benching and wanted to sit up with the weight.



Hrm.  I'll have to try this.  Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2005)

10/11/05

bw- 169.8 this AM (don't know why I am reporting it but whatever...)

well, last workout sucked and as I have said before.....a good workout usually follows a bad workout.  This was a much better wokrout even though I was at the same gym.  There were less people in my way so I could concentrate and get stuff done.  Still couldn't go heavy because I don't have bumper plates or4 a platform to drop the weight on after the rep and lowering heavy weight is brutal on my shoulders and back.


snatch; snatch to balance (1:1 ratio)

bar/10 total reps
65/2x3
85/2x3
105/2x4
125/2x3
135/2x4

snatch- stopped dropping snatching because I didn't want to loose the weight and have to dump it....
145/1x2
155/1x2

felt great today!  I went to 155 witch is one pound more than my opening atempt at the last meet, 70kg (154lbs).   The weight felt very light overhead and I was moving it quickly.  I was sitting comfortably into the hole on my squat snatches also.  I felt good today and wanted to go  higher but like I said, I am not able to at this gym.  I think I could have tossed up 175lbs today.


did less volume and went lighter on my  cleans since I did so much volume on my snatches.  Worked up to a little better than 70% (77kg or about 170lbs) of my best 1RM, 110kgs (242lbs).

clean and jerk
155/2x2
175/2x2
185/1x4


clean pull
225/3x2
245/2x2
265/2
185/2
305/2

I added more weight to keep going but I can't move the weight that follows quick enough to call it a real "pull" so I just call it deadlift with a toe raise and shrug.  I figured my pulling muscles could use the stimulation.

deadlift to toe raise and shrug
325/1
345/1

the next weights I couldn't get a toe raise or a shrug but I haven't deadlifted in about 4 weeks so instead of squating heavy today I decided to work up in my overhand grip deadlift.

overhand clean grip deadlift
365/1
385/1
405/1 PB with an overhand grip!!
415/1  PB with an overhand grip!!!

Although I can do more with a mixed grip but once i started o-lifting i gave it up since it doesn't help me much.  My best ever on a double overhand grip deadlift was 385.  I crushed that today!!  I was pretty happy....yeah grip strength!!

bent over BB row
205/8x2

WG pull down
plate#10/10x2

45 degree hyperextension
BW + 60lb BB across shoulders/10x3

stretch


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice deads!  Is it really a PB for you though? Or just at that BW?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice deads!  Is it really a PB for you though? Or just at that BW?




not a PB on the deadlift.....it is a PB on an overhand grip deadlift.  I can do more weight with a mixed grip.  I have never pulled that weight from the floor with a double overhand grip.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, I thought that all your DL's were overhand.. Atleast they are supposed to be!

Did you buy a #2 gripper yet?  Or do you not care about grip much since your O lifting?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought that all your DL's were overhand.. Atleast they are supposed to be!
> 
> Did you buy a #2 gripper yet?  Or do you not care about grip much since your O lifting?




all of my deadlifts for the past months were overhand except for 4 weeks ago when I was pulling triples I had it in my head to go and just do a mixed grip.  This time around I just wanted to pull singles and see hom much I could hold in my hand.  It wasn't hard at all.  The weight didn't feel to heavy.  I was pretty tired though because I did a lot of stuff before it.  I want to see if I can get up to 500bs with and overhand grip.  I think it I can do that I will start calling myself a man.  Only boys deadlift with an over under girp.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice grippin' strength P.  That's good shit.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice grippin' strength P.  That's good shit.




thanks pimp.  I was pretty happy about it myself.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 12, 2005)

I got the vid.  Im going to watch it tonight.  Thanks, do you need a copy?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

If you want to copy it that is cool.  I haven't seen it yet.  It is supposed to have some pretty incredible competition footage.  I believe he deadlifts with a double overhand grip and in that video he pulls something like an 880lb deadlift double overhand at the wordl championships.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2005)

off to vegas sucka's!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Only boys deadlift with an over under girp.


  

Have fun in vegas


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2005)

well, just got home from vegas.  had a good time.  We only went to the convention one day (friday) because for some strange reason the promoters of the show decided to have the contest at one place (the orleans hotel were most people stayed) and the convention at another place (las vegas convention center) which was a solid 20-45min away depending on traffic!!  FUCK THAT!  The IFBB really dropped the ball on their planning this year.  I didn't go to the show either since I didn't want to pay an ass load of money to sit in shit seats were you can 't see anything anyway.  I am glad I didn't!!  From what I heard the show was a train wreck with lots of miss cues and technical errors.  Why charge a big time price if you can't put on a big time show?  I have never been to an olympia yet that was run smoothly.

Anyway, other than that had a great time.  Met up with Jodi and Britchick again.  Got to see twinpeak and rob at thier booth also.  And.....got to hang out with the Monkey Man!!  Dude is a total character....very funny.  We all had a fun workout on saturday afternoon despite being tired, run down and logged down from all the shit food we ate at the buffets.  Nothing spectacular, in fact I lifted like total shit since i hand't lifted since tuesday and was sitting on my ass.  We all did olympic lifting effcept for kerry who took a few cracks at it and decided it is not for her (although we did get her to do real squats which was fun.).  MonkeyMan and i did snatches, clean and jerks, front squats and push presses.  It was fun.  Monkey is a strong dude and if he corrects some technique errors should be able to put up even more weight.  Ivonne and Jodi did clean and press combos, squats and some other stuff.  it was jodi's first try and cleans.  It is to bad that she has the injury to her forearm that keeps her from getting into a solid rack position.  She could be vary good at it.  She was really fast!

All in all it was a good trip.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad to see you made it home finally.  Rough night huh?

I had a rough drive home yesterday      

Never know on the olympic lifts, I just may keep trying and see what happens


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

My plane was delayed an hour in Vegas...

Got home about 23:51 EST - 

how long total, was your travel -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My plane was delayed an hour in Vegas...
> 
> Got home about 23:51 EST -
> 
> how long total, was your travel -


 oh man, consider yourself lucky. don't even get us started. WE JUST GOT HOME AN HOUR AGO. YES. MONDAY AT NOON. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO LEAVE VEGAS YESTERDAY AT 1 PM.

 Patrick wanna share our story or should i? hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My plane was delayed an hour in Vegas...
> 
> Got home about 23:51 EST -
> 
> how long total, was your travel -




lol, flight needed to be re-routed to Milwakee (sp?) instead of Indiana.   our plane out of vegas got delayed.  our flight from indiana to NYC left without us.  I got mad....I yelled.  We got free hotel stay and diner in Milwakee (sp?) and a flight out on the first plane leaving this am...which was then delayed, changed gates, left an hour late.  got home at noon.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that!

I'll bet Brit cruises right through, because her departure was so late -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> I'll bet Brit cruises right through, because her departure was so late -


 oh wait here's some more to add about our little ordeal in getting home. because northwest airlines screwed up, our flights were changed, and all that crap, we were flagged for additional screening and had to go through pat-downs, and all our tightly packed bags had to be undone and thoroughly manhandled by the retards running the pre-flight screenings. 

 Not only that, but after our gate changed this morning, so did the plane because our original plane had to be serviced (?) and apparently they found problems wiht it. We end up on a flight where we're on the absolute last row next to the engines.  The only redeeming quality of that flight were the comfy, extra-wide leather seats and no crying babies (or any babies for that matter) on board.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Glad to see you made it home finally.  Rough night huh?
> 
> I had a rough drive home yesterday
> 
> Never know on the olympic lifts, I just may keep trying and see what happens


 Glad YOU made it home!!!! 

 As for the olympic lifting... from one beginner to another, you should definitely keep at it, you did really well for someone who'd never done it before!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh wait here's some more to add about our little ordeal in getting home. because northwest airlines screwed up, our flights were changed, and all that crap, we were flagged for additional screening and had to go through pat-downs, and all our tightly packed bags had to be undone and thoroughly manhandled by the retards running the pre-flight screenings.
> 
> Not only that, but after our gate changed this morning, so did the plane because our original plane had to be serviced (?) and apparently they found problems wiht it. We end up on a flight where we're on the absolute last row next to the engines.
> 
> ...


Guess you were lucky, considering it was Northwest and they were on strike

(even though i'm sure it didn't feel that way)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Glad YOU made it home!!!!
> 
> As for the olympic lifting... from one beginner to another, you should definitely keep at it, you did really well for someone who'd never done it before!


It wasnt easy but I did it.  lol!  

I just might.  I'm kind of intrigued now but I wouldn't even know how to go about doing it


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome Back everyone..... So pics?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Welcome Back everyone..... So pics?


 there aren't that many from my camera but i'll post what i've got once i get myself all settled back in here... i have to go workout, and cook and put all our dirty stuff in the laundry...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, flight needed to be re-routed to Milwakee (sp?) instead of Indiana.   our plane out of vegas got delayed.  our flight from indiana to NYC left without us.  I got mad....I yelled.  We got free hotel stay and diner in Milwakee (sp?) and a flight out on the first plane leaving this am...which was then delayed, changed gates, left an hour late.  got home at noon.



Wow, a free nights stay in Milwaukee.  I guess it could have been worse, you could have had a free nights stay in hell.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2005)

10/17/05

did some combo lifting.  going to try and go to another gym thursday afternoon and work up in some heavier weight in preparation for next saturday's meet.  At this point I don't even really want to do it.  I haven't been able to lift heavy because of not being able to get to the proper gym to do so and I just feel like I am not going to do well.  I guess I will just tough it out and then hopefully not compete until next year (jan.) so that I can really work on technique plus I want to increase my strength big time and cycle back into some 20 rep squats for the next 2 months.


snatch pull; snatch ( 1; 2 ratio = 1 rep)
85/1x3
105/1x3
125/1x3

clean pull; clean; hang clean; jerk (1:1:1:1 ratio = 1 rep)
125/1x2
145/1x5
165/1x3

snatch pull
165/2x2
185/2x2

olympic back squat
225/2
275/2
315/2
335/1
345/1
315/2

felt good despite being jet lagged and tired from 24hrs of travel.  Didn't want to push up in weight to a 1RM since I was beat and had no food in me.

good morning
135/3
155/3
175/3x2

hate that exercise

stretch,


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

Back from a trip of gorging, drinking, and jetlag and right back in the gym.  Rock on.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

So P..............Say I wanted to maybe start doing some of these lifts in my workouts to see if my wrist and forearm could handle it............what would be good to start with?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So P..............Say I wanted to maybe start doing some of these lifts in my workouts to see if my wrist and forearm could handle it............what would be good to start with?




good place to start as far as weight or as far as exercises?

For weight....no more than you were using last weekend until the form is solid.

For exercises.....olympic front squats, clean pulls (working on extending all the way and keeping the bar really clothes to your hips on the shrug) and ofcourse working on cleans.  Maybe even slowing down a bit on the cleans for a little bit to try and feel the form more than just throwing it up there and moving so quickly that it makes the catch jerky and off balance.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

That's what I was looking for, thx 

Clean pulls?  That's just the clean movement but without the actual lift?    I will try the front squats but I already know I suck at those lol.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's what I was looking for, thx
> 
> Clean pulls?  That's just the clean movement but without the actual lift?    I will try the front squats but I already know I suck at those lol.




some tips....

clean pulls are just the explosive shrug and toe raise coming from the deadlift position like I had you doing, remeber?  work on pulling straight up and being explosive.  Use more weight here than you use to do your actual cleans since you need some weight on the bar to impart enough velocity on the bar.  Do these after you work on your form on cleans.  This is the clean movement without the actual lift.

For the front squats, do them in the racked position (that is the catch position of the clean).  try and keep the elbows up at about 7 or 9 o'clock so that your chest and back stay up.  Sit down into it.  These can be tough if you don't ahve olympic lifting shoes because most people don't have good enough flexability.  Work on getting good depth by sitting in the hole (pause squats) to let yourself stretch out.

A typical workout would be:

clean
clean pull
squat (front squat or back squat)



or, you can just wait till I move out there eventually and help you myself.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet I gotcha on all of this.  Makes sense and I'm gonna give this is try and see how I do with it.  You know how much I love trying new stuff so this will be fun   I had alot of fun doing this the other day because it's new and challenging.  I get so bored with my workouts and always love to do different stuff to keep motivated.

Soooooo when are you and GG moving out here?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sweet I gotcha on all of this. Makes sense and I'm gonna give this is try and see how I do with it. You know how much I love trying new stuff so this will be fun
> 
> Soooooo when are you and GG moving out here?


 As soon as we find good jobs there! haha!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey I can help you guys out with that.   Seriously......if you are serious, I have a few connections that I'm sure would love to bring you 2 on as PT's.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

I am looking for a job right now.  lol.  I am just browsing around looking at Physical Therapy places.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hey I can help you guys out with that. Seriously......if you are serious, I have a few connections that I'm sure would love to bring you 2 on as PT's.


 I'm open to exploring those connections of yours... email me some details


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Will do!

There are 2 brand new World Gyms opening up in Gilbert AZ.  I maybe a spinning instructor there, still debating, but they are looking for PT's.   I'll send you names and contacts.

Also, I will check with Christine Sabo, the female BB you met the other day.  She will have more gyms and contacts and I'll email her today for those.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Check these out.......Big Gyms in the area

Gold's Gym
World Gym
Bally's
LA Fitness
24 Hour Fitness
Mountainside Fitness
Fitness for Life
Fitness Works Athletic Clubs
http://www.theweakgeteaten.com/Resources/gyms/arizona.htm
http://www.purefitnessclubs.com/about/employment.php


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

You punks can't move before me!?!? -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

lol...I know if I were really thinking about this I should be looking for a place to work and live but I couldn't help it.  I had to check....Right now, I could rank top 5 in the state in my class for olympic lifting............I have serious issues...All I think about is lifting.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...I know if I were really thinking about this I should be looking for a place to work and live but I couldn't help it. I had to check....Right now, I could rank top 5 in the state in my class for olympic lifting............I have serious issues...All I think about is lifting.


You would probably be a state record holder in AZ -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

P - Here is an excellent place for you to check out.  This guy reminds me alot like you.  Andy use to be a PT at my old gym and then he started his own place.  He is a powerlifter too.  http://smartbodyfitness.com/  His gym is next to my chiropractor too and he thinks the world of Andy and his place.  Andy may not remember me but one is his trainers, Deb, will certainly know me.

Nice places to live and not break your wallet
Mesa
Gilbert
Chandler
Queen Creek
Maricopa
Higley

Expensive places
Scottsdale
Awatukee
Tempe

Places I wouldn't recommend
Phoenix
Glendale
Apache Junction (some it isn't bad)
Peoria


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

cool!!  that places looks nice too.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Doesn't DP live in AZ?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Flagstaff - about 3 hours north in the freaking cold weather.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Flagstaff - about 3 hours north in the freaking cold weather.




oh.....lol, why would anyone want to live in the cold in AZ?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

It's pretty up there but it doesn't look any different to me than upstate ny, vermont, western MA or Northern NH.  Lot's of green and trees and it's freezing in the winter time.  By no way in hell would I live there   I left the Boston for a reason dammit!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's a PIC of Flagstaff in mid April...

It was in the mid 40s in the afternoon...
There was snow everywhere the sun didn't touch...

BBBBUUUURRRRRR -


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

Flagstaff is the best place in AZ!!  Fuck PHX and the 115 degree weather.  I would rather lick my own ass then live there.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

I love Phoenix   I Hate the damn cold   Nothing beats the fall, winter and spring in Phoenix


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

Friday, 28

Come and Meet Met Rx's 3-Time World's Strongest Man, Mariusz Pudzianowski
12:00 - 2:00 pm

100 E 23rd Street On Park South
New York, NY 10001
__________________

I found this on another board, just incase your anywhere near


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Friday, 28
> 
> Come and Meet Met Rx's 3-Time World's Strongest Man, Mariusz Pudzianowski
> 12:00 - 2:00 pm
> ...




I know, I saw that.  It was mailed to me??  Strange, I didn't know I was on a mailing list.  Somone in charge knew that I would be into it.  I may try to go.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

10/20/05

Great workout today.  Got some good confidence heading into next week.  I snatched and cleaned up to what I hope to hit on my 2nd attepts next week.  On sunday I will work up to what I want my 1st attempts to be.

snatch
50kg/2x2
60/1x2
65/1
70/1x2
75/1
80/1x2

Finally buried the 80kg snatch and not once but twice.  Felt good.  I think I will open with 75kg.

clean and jerk
60kg/1
70/1
80/1
90/1x2
100/1
105/1
110/1
112/0  (the only miss of the day and that was just me being ambitious.  Had a great pull on it but I was hesitant to drop under it and I got nervous so as I started to drop into my squat under I pushed the bar forward and jumped back.  I am not happy about doing that.  Hopefully in a contest setting I will hit it.)

110 felt pretty good.  The jerk was nice too.  Will try and open with 105kg.

snatch pull
80kg/2x2
90/2x2

olympic front squat
225/2
245/2
255/2
265/2

hammer strength iso-lateral row (why not??...it was there so we did it..lol)
weight posted is weight the weight for each seperate sides.  Used a close neutral grip.
135/8
160/6x2

coc#1/6x2


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2005)

Great going P!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2005)

10/23/05

One week until contest.  Nice easy workouts this week.

warm up- 5min treadmill and some squatting.

snatch
50kgs.2x2
60kgs/2x2
70/1x2

clean and jerk
60kgs/2
70kgs/1x2
80kgs/1
90/1x2

back squats jsut stretching out.  sit in the hole for a 7-10 count
80kgs/3x3


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

10/25/05

nice and easy.  5 days until contest.


snatch
30kgs/ warm up
40kgs/ warm up
50kg/2x4

clean and jerk
50kg/warm up
60kg/warm up
70kg/2x4

clean pull
70kg/2x3

snatch pull
70kg/2x3

olympic front squat
205/2x2
225/2x2

stretch


I think I have inguinal hernia.  I feel a little buldge on my lower abdomen.  It doesn't hurt or anything though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 10/25/05
> 
> nice and easy. 5 days until contest.
> 
> ...


Feel it pulling or jerking when you do certain things???

Have you ever seriously pulled your groin or a hip flexor???


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Feel it pulling or jerking when you do certain things???
> 
> Have you ever seriously pulled your groin or a hip flexor???




I don't feel it when I lift at all.  In fact, it doesn't bother me when I lift.  the only reason that I say that is becasue I woke up int he middle of the night last night and I felt a weird sensation in my lower abdomen.  It felt like a bump was there but it was near a vein that sticks out so I don't know if that was what i was feeling.  it doesn't hurt or anything and like I said, I lifted with out pain.  It just feels like there is something there.  If that makes any sense?  I have never pulled my groin or hip flexor, no.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh fuck that doesnt sound good.  You are too lean, there is no fat to hold it in!

Are you gonna go to a doctor?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2005)

That doesn't sound good Funky   I do hope that you have it checked out.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh fuck that doesnt sound good.  You are too lean, there is no fat to hold it in!
> 
> Are you gonna go to a doctor?




I train a doctod this morning and I am going to ask him about it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I train a doctod this morning and I am going to ask him about it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

trained one of my Doctor clients.  He felt my abdomen and had me cough and then felt the other side and said that it doesn't feel like hernia and that both sides feel the same.  he said it feels morelike a little bit of a muscle pull.  He said to watch it though and that it could start to become hernia but that my abdominal wall is strong so I would really have to be straining and I would here a "pop" if I herniate myself.  So that is some good news.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2005)

Good stuff


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Strained hip flexor -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

strained abdominal or oblique muscle.  It is nowhere near my hip flexor.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> strained abdominal or oblique muscle. It is nowhere near my hip flexor.


Take care of that so it doesn't get worse...take it from someone who serverly pulled a muscle in my groin area playing hockey last year.  I took a whole YEAR off from skating and decided to try to make a comeback after the year off, and first game in, it was all messed up and sore as hell afterwards.  I would have never imagined after a whole year to have that happen again, but it did....

the moral of this story is that I don't want you to have a chronic muscle problem like mine, it completely sucks!  I know I probably won't be playing hockey ever again, in a competitive league anyway and that sucks--part of getting old I guess


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

yea, I will see how I feel come sat. when the meet is.  It doesn't hurt right now but I want to be safe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I will see how I feel come sat. when the meet is. It doesn't hurt right now but I want to be safe.


yeah, mine didn't hurt for a year...i am sure you'll be fine.  I think mine was relatively worse compared to what you are describing, so maybe that's why, but you never know--good to be safe


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

Dont die P-funk, we love you!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

everybody dies sometime young one.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

Fine.. burn in your coffee shop hell 

Oh, are you gonna dress up for haloween?  Go party?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fine.. burn in your coffee shop hell
> 
> Oh, are you gonna dress up for haloween?  Go party?




Maybe go to a party on sat night.  Dress up?  UGH!  maybe go as a stalker with plain clothes and a camera around my neck.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

Dude, you are in NYC!  Why not dress up as something cool.. like Rambo!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude, you are in NYC!  Why not dress up as something cool.. like Rambo!




I am not that into halloween.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, I am a f^cking wreck!!

Talked with another Dr. client this evening.  he said it is a little high on my abs to say it is hernia but could be apendix so I should watch it.  He said the only way to know if it really is hernia is to have your scrotum checked and as much as he likes me he is not touching my ball sack so he would refer me to an internist to do it.  But he said if it isn't bothering me then I should just not do anything.  If it ain't broke then don't fix it.

Now....I am a f^cking wreck because I desperatly need a break.  I have been training hard for to many months and I really need a week off from training.  I can't wait until this meet is over.  everything is hurting me and I am achey.  My stomach is a little upset....my head hurts and i feel a little sick.  I am running myself into the shits.  I can't wait until this weekend is done with.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont die P-funk, we love you!!


 CRYBABY!

 Don't fuel this fire. He's a total hypochondriac!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> CRYBABY!
> 
> Don't fuel this fire. He's a total hypochondriac!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude, you are in NYC!  Why not dress up as something cool.. like Rambo!


 I think I am going to dress up as  a Nurse for halloween. It might help P with all his ailments.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> CRYBABY!
> 
> Don't fuel this fire. He's a total hypochondriac!!!!




Hahaha that is some funny shit


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think I am going to dress up as  a Nurse for halloween. It might help P with all his ailments.




No wonder you are a Hypochondriac


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> CRYBABY!
> 
> Don't fuel this fire. He's a total hypochondriac!!!!


     


-------------------------------------------------------


Maybe that bump on your abs is a spider bite that got infected!?!? -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2005)

I am trying to get a Doctors appointement for a physical for hopefully today or tomorrow.  I don't want to wait till after the meet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am trying to get a Doctors appointement for a physical for hopefully today or tomorrow. I don't want to wait till after the meet.


Did you get it yet?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2005)

10/27/05

two days until contest. very light today

BW- 76.9kg

dynamic warm up

snatch
50kg/2x5

clean and jerk
50kg/2
60kg/2x2
70kg/2x3

olympic front squat
225lbs/3x3


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did you get it yet?




have to wait for Doc to send me a number of someone good that takes my insurance.  Probably around his lunch time.  Today is thursday which means he is in the OR doing surgery all day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't bother...

Its an infected spider bite, I can tell from the way you described...

From those bugs dropping down from your ceiling when your sleeping - 


You better send GG into the bedcoversfirst.
That one with the bristly hair and eight beady black eyes
is watching you right now! -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

no meet on saturday.  I have direct hernia and will need to have surgery.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no meet on saturday.  I have direct hernia and will need to have surgery.


Arggg.. Bugger P. I'm sorry to hear that. 

Are you going to go in for surgery ASAP? Did your doc say how long out of training will it mean?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no meet on saturday. I have direct hernia and will need to have surgery.


Sissy...  Do the meet


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg.. Bugger P. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Are you going to go in for surgery ASAP? Did your doc say how long out of training will it mean?




I have to call and make an appointment for surgery today.  I have a client that is a surgeon and in charge of the sports medecine Dept. at the hopspital so I have to see if he can pull some strings for me so I don't have to wait long.


After that it is supposed to be a 6 week recorvery period from training.  As you can imagine I am pretty upset.  I tried to barter with the ER surgeon when she told me that.  She said maybe after 2 weeks post OP I can ride a bike but no lifting.   


It sucks.  I was feeling awesome too coming into this meet.  Confident and everything and for once, in the past 3 weeks my pinched nerves in my neck have relaxed and my shoulders felt awesome.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2005)

That sucks after all the training that you've done.  Life sure does suck sometimes.

Will this help?

In surgery a man with a hernia,
Said to the doctor, "God dernia,"
"When improving my middle"
"Be sure you don't fiddle"
"With things that do not concern-ia".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 28, 2005)

That sucks shit man.  Now you will have plenty of time to study at least.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That sucks shit man.  Now you will have plenty of time to study at least.




yea, I know.  But I am still fucking wrecked without training.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)

I trained until right before my OP

And began training like 3-4 weeks after using super slow tempo motions

and started with teeny little weights

Use your recovery time wisely, you will be able to study,
and carefully plan your triumphant return with an intricate,
and solid, well researched game plan!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2005)

Funky!!! I'm sorry to hear this   I know how hard it is to not train but remember what you would tell a client..................heal first!

Just take it easy post surgery and you'll be back at the lifts in no time.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn that sucks!  I'm sure you'll heal quicker than most though thanks to your great physical condition and attention to nutrition.

I know how you feel, but it's awesome when you get back into the swing of things.  That first week back of being perpetually sore is great.  Haha.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey, that sucks, I was figuring on dressing up injured like in spies like us so that I could cheat off of you.  Looks like you are going to be Emmitt Fitzhume now.  I wouldn't copy my answers on the facility layout section, I may breeze thru that one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

That sucks man!   Join the club.....many of us had hernias (mine was last summer).    I only took 11 days off from the gym.   I started back with a lot of upper body HS exercises.   It took a little longer to start doing legs again but you'll heal in NO TIME!

Good luck!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, that sucks, I was figuring on dressing up injured like in spies like us so that I could cheat off of you.  Looks like you are going to be Emmitt Fitzhume now.  I wouldn't copy my answers on the facility layout section, I may breeze thru that one.




fuck you man!!  I laughed so hard reading that post.  That movie was great!  God damn it, when i laugh I strain and when I strain.....IT HURTS!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Pimp, Jodi and yellow- thanks.  I know I will comeback!  I think one of the best things about it is that I will loose some (hopefully not much) leg strength which will mean that I have to be that more on point with my technique in the lifts in order to make them.  I will be able to start light and focus on my technique more.  It is really going to be hard to not squat heavy for awhile though.  I miss it already.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)

Old Man -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

posted this on other journal of mine.  Thought I would update this one:


i don't know. I am really fucked up right now! On monday night I woke up to go take a pee. I steped out of bed and I got hit with a sharp pain in my right side like someone stabed me with a knife. I figured it was just gas. I woke up the next morning to the same pain when I blew my nose so I figured it was hernia. I am a personal trainer so I asked one of my Doctor clients what he though. he felt my abdominals and felt the bump and said it wasn't hernia but it was probably just a muscle strain and that my abs are really strong and there is no tear in them. I also train an Orthopedic surgeon who is very respected and is the head of Sports Medecine at the Hospital here in NYC. He didn't think it was hernia but didn't examine me. He just took an educated guess judging by my symtoms and said it was an abdominal strain from lifting. okay cool! Then the pain got really bad so I hobbled into the ER and what I wrote above is what happend last night. So I told my Orthopedic surgeon. He said...there is no way it is hernia. You need to see a general surgeon. Don't let them cut you open. I don't trust the residence in the ER.


So something is wrong with me. They said my CAT scan showed that I had lots and lots of fecal matter blocked in my intenstines. But, I haven't gained any weight? One Doctor last night said my lymphnodes are swollen. Yet I am not sick? They tested my blood and my blood was normal as was my white blood cell count ruling out a viral infection?? SO what the fuck is wrong with me?

All i know is that when I ahve to go to the bathroom I get this bloating and pain in my side and a small protrusion. If I laugh, blow my nose or strain I get pain and a protrusion. yet, there is no break in my abdominal wall??

This suck.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Very bizarre.  Unfortunately, abdominal pain is a bitch to diagnose.  There is so much variety in what can go wrong.  That's good it's not a hernia though.  Hopefully whatever it is won't require surgery after all.

What's your next step?  You plan on seeing a general surgeon as suggested?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Very bizarre.  Unfortunately, abdominal pain is a bitch to diagnose.  There is so much variety in what can go wrong.  That's good it's not a hernia though.  Hopefully whatever it is won't require surgery after all.
> 
> What's your next step?  You plan on seeing a general surgeon as suggested?




I don't know if it is hernia!  that is the problem.  2 surgeons and one Dr. said it is.  one surgeon and one other Dr. say it isn't.

no one knows.  I wont see a surgeon unless i know because a sugeon's job is to cut you open and that is what they want to do.  I refuse to have someone cut me open if i don't need it.  i am not going to be some surgical resiodents exploratory mission.  I need to see an internist.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know if it is hernia!  that is the problem.  2 surgeons and one Dr. said it is.  one surgeon and one other Dr. say it isn't.
> 
> no one knows.  I wont see a surgeon unless i know because a sugeon's job is to cut you open and that is what they want to do.  I refuse to have someone cut me open if i don't need it.  i am not going to be some surgical resiodents exploratory mission.  I need to see an internist.



I feel you on that one.  Definitely better to play it safe.  Going into unecessary surgery would be pretty horrible.  Is there any type of general treatment you can provide to yourself in the meantime?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you on that one.  Definitely better to play it safe.  Going into unecessary surgery would be pretty horrible.  Is there any type of general treatment you can provide to yourself in the meantime?



Well, the Dr. in the ER perscribed me some stuff to help loosen me up.  Called GlycoLax.  But is hasn't helped at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, the Dr. in the ER perscribed me some stuff to help loosen me up.  Called GlycoLax.  But is hasn't helped at all.



Damn man, blower.  Well, just relax in the meantime.  Hopefully you can get some kind of straight answer here eventually.  Fucking abdominal pain!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn man, blower.  Well, just relax in the meantime.  Hopefully you can get some kind of straight answer here eventually.  Fucking abdominal pain!




I am hoping it is just like a torn oblique muscle (but I don't know how to explain my intestinal blockage though).  basically, who the fuck knows.  I don't want to sit around and not lift though.  this sucks nuts.

I went to the meet today to watch.  I would have placed top three in the 77kg class this afternoon.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 29, 2005)

Holy shit!!!
Patrick I'm so sorry to hear this and the fact that you still don't know what the fuck it is that's wrong with you.  I totally hear you on not letting anyone cut you open unless you are certain of the cause of your problems and guaranteed that it will fix you.  Hope you get some answers soon, more importantly hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am hoping it is just like a torn oblique muscle (but I don't know how to explain my intestinal blockage though).  basically, who the fuck knows.  I don't want to sit around and not lift though.  this sucks nuts.



Indeed.  Just hope for the best.  If you are only out for a brief period it might be good for you mentally.  By the time you come back you will be ready to throw around some iron.




> I went to the meet today to watch.  I would have placed top three in the 77kg class this afternoon.



Don't be sad.  Be happy.  You know you would have placed well, and that definitely counts for something!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 30, 2005)

That sucks Patrick, I'm really sorry. What your describing does not sound like a hernia, you really should see an internist. I hope everything goes well buddy, I'm here for you!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> CRYBABY!
> 
> Don't fuel this fire. He's a total hypochondriac!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

keep it up fucker.  WHen I need a transplant I am banging down your door.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

Dude, I dont have the same blood type you have.  Sorry, you will have to cut Ivonne open.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't lie to me fucker!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont even know my blood type


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

me either


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Shitty news P....  Hope things get resolved shortly, and you are back in the game!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

Voting for muscle strain - 

(anything non-surgical)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2005)

Any new news on the pain?    You may consider getting an ultrasound done.   Hernias will usually show up (my did not though).    Just for a point of reference, my hernia was not diagnosed until I saw the FIFTH doctor.   It took a while to get in to see him but he found my hernia in 2 seconds.  It pays to see a specialist or experienced surgeon.

Good luck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Any new news on the pain? You may consider getting an ultrasound done. Hernias will usually show up (my did not though). Just for a point of reference, my hernia was not diagnosed until I saw the FIFTH doctor. It took a while to get in to see him but he found my hernia in 2 seconds. It pays to see a specialist or experienced surgeon.
> 
> Good luck


HAHA, mine was obvious -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey FUNK...

During hurricane Katrina,
How come all the GAYS got out to safety first!?????


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

Because they already had their shit packed -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Because they already had their shit packed -


OMFG! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA! I almost fell over, laughing here!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Because they already had their shit packed -




Sorry Funky to get a chuckle at your expense


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2005)

yea, still have to go to see a specialist.  I am leaning (hoping) for a muscle strain.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey P... any updates?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey P... any updates?




going to the Dr. today at 1.  Very nervous.  Very deperessed.  Haven't worked out really for 2 weeks.  Don't feel like going to the Dr. and hearing what he has to tell me.  I am upset and shakey because i have so much anxiety.  Not about pain or surgery (if I need it).  But about the fact that he will tell me I can't lift weights for several weeks.  I already feel smally, skinny and weak and I think I have lost some weight (or muscle) even.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

Umm so yeah

That is a hard response to follow up to.  Try to keep a positive outlook on things... in the grand scheme of things what is a few weeks in a lifetime of training?  You know more then anybody that you haven't atrophied if at all.  And any losses will be quickly regained with your work ethic.

Keep us updated


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

I will keep you update.

On the flip side.....if I need surgery.  I will have to drain my savings account since I refuse to use my insurance and go to some hack or resident that is going to do a chop shop job.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

worry about that if the time comes.  I know easier said than done.

money comes and money goes.  But you only have one life.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh and good luck today


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

...

Insurance is that bad?

When I destroyed my arm, I was able to find an arm and shoulder specialist
who had some local pro athletes on his resume, and a confident and aggressive
rehabilitation attitude, who worked under my insurance umbrella...  I was actually his first client with my particular INS coverage...

In other words he worked an application with the insurance company,
to become approved by them..

Worked for me -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

Just got back!  The people at the ER are assholes.  They would have had me cut right open.  The Doc said that I don't have hernia.  My pain is to high for Inguinal Hernia and to low for smoe other type of hernia.  He said I have a pulled abdominal muscle and it is the swelling of that muscle which is causing the lump and giving me the pain when I move, twist or breathe in heavily.  he said i can train upper body within reason.  No abs, no squats, no legs, no ballistic lifting for a week though and if it still hurts come right back.  I just have to take some anti-infamitory and rest my abdominals.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

And to follow up to that he ended by saying.....Do lots of stretching!  Fucking A!!  That is two years in a row that I have had two injuries that both were caused by not being serious about my flexability program.  Last year after the knee I sore to be more serious about stretching and I was for a few weeks until it took a back seat.  Over the summer I got back into it big time.  Once again I dropped it.  And now another injury.  I have to be really really serious about this now.  I am no longer fucking around with my flexability training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got back!  The people at the ER are assholes.  They would have had me cut right open.  The Doc said that I don't have hernia.  My pain is to high for Inguinal Hernia and to low for smoe other type of hernia.  He said I have a pulled abdominal muscle and it is the swelling of that muscle which is causing the lump and giving me the pain when I move, twist or breathe in heavily.  he said i can train upper body within reason.  No abs, no squats, no legs, no ballistic lifting for a week though and if it still hurts come right back.  I just have to take some anti-infamitory and rest my abdominals.



I'd get a second opinion


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'd get a second opinion




Well, his diagnosis is in line with what both the interist that I train and another surgeon that I train said.  They both said the ER is screwy.  Also, this guy is one of the best in NYC for hernia operations.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm hip with the second opinion of course, but you do what you want...

But your flexibility work can't suck that bad - 












Two years in a row?
(Maybe you're just getting old) -


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well good news I would say.  You know what you need to focus on now.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm hip with the second opinion of course, but you do what you want...
> 
> But your flexibility work can't suck that bad -
> 
> ...




yes, I think i am getting old.

i am hip with the second opinion also.  I will go with it and see what happens.  he said if i am still in pain to come back in.  ofcourse i am always a little worried.


getting old?  i know that you are right with that one.  it is tough to maintain a high intensity of lifting year after year.  I already know that I can not handle the same type of volume that I used to be able to in the past.  I have to plan my periodization out with more frequent recovery time.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG that is great news!  Don't get me wrong, I'm sorry you hurt but DAMN.......at least you don't have to go under the knife.

It's a good thing you don't listen to every doctor and seek different opionions


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG that is great news!  Don't get me wrong, I'm sorry you hurt but DAMN.......at least you don't have to go under the knife.
> 
> It's a good thing you don't listen to every doctor and seek different opionions




yea.  Even if this guy was going to perform surgery it wouldn't be under the knife.  He does it all laparascopicly and said that the recovery time is only 2-3 days.  He said he has done a bunch of pro athletes and got them back on the field with in days and he did some other guy that finished top 100 in the Ironman triathlon only 3 days before the meet!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2005)

Good news, P (relatively speaking, of course).  I'm not, however, buying that sh*t about you being old.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea. Even if this guy was going to perform surgery it wouldn't be under the knife. He does it all laparascopicly and said that the recovery time is only 2-3 days. He said he has done a bunch of pro athletes and got them back on the field with in days and he did some other guy that finished top 100 in the Ironman triathlon only 3 days before the meet!!


Yeah, my hernia guy told me that...

I still didn't pick up a weight for three weeks though -


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, that's good news P.  Much better than going under the knife and being forced to sit on your ass for 6 weeks.  At least you can do some mild training, which is far better than nothing.

Also, I feel you on the flexibility thing.  I now stretch for about 15 minutes every day, and it has done me some good.  It's really easy to fall out of habit, but I'm pretty determined to stick with it.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats fucking awesome.. but what about the other problem


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

11/5/05

worked out very light today.  first time in 2 weeks.  just light upper body to get myself moving again.  felt okay.  no pain in the abs today.

incline bench press
RI= 60sec
185/6,4,4

haven't benched in like 5 months!  Weight felt light.

standing BB shoulder press
Ri= 60sec
135/6,6,4

wg pull up
RI= 60sec
BW + 20/6x3

Cg cable row
RI= 60sec
plate#12/8x3

rev. peck deck
RI= 30sec
120/15x2

standing db curl
RI= 30sec
30/12, 10

v-bar press down
RI= 30sec
stack/10, 8

coc#1/15sec x 2
coc trainer/12x2

stretch stretch strech

felt good.  nice easy workout.  good to be back.  can;t wait to train legs and start working heavy again.  Will have a new journal coming up and I will detail everything....training program, goals, diet, etc.....just to cover all the bases.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

Brother, I had an acute Inguinal Hernia three years ago, which I ignored and trained through.  Stupid decision on my part, but I was not out long. Take care of yourself.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Brother, I had an acute Inguinal Hernia three years ago, which I ignored and trained through.  Stupid decision on my part, but I was not out long. Take care of yourself.




where was the hernia?  In your abdomen or in your scrotum?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

Golf ball sized protrusion about two inches above and to the left of my scrotum.  All kidding aside, I only got it checked out when it began to hurt IN my scrotum, and I fresked.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Golf ball sized protrusion about two inches above and to the left of my scrotum.  All kidding aside, I only got it checked out when it began to hurt IN my scrotum, and I fresked.




damn.  I hope that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

LOL.  There are ways to tell, but if you address it early enough, I bet you would be back in the game in two weeks, if you go surgury. I was not able to do laproscopy, due to a twisting in my intestine, which SUCKED, but, three weeks, (that the doc did not know about) i was doing moderate work, machines and such.  Do not worry. It is routine. My biggest concern was losing a one of my boys, which was not an issue, thankfully.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

This, of course, was the same doc who told me that I am too tall for weightlifting, and that I should play basketball, or tennis.  TENNIS?  I refuse to shave my legs.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL.  There are ways to tell, but if you address it early enough, I bet you would be back in the game in two weeks, if you go surgury. I was not able to do laproscopy, due to a twisting in my intestine, which SUCKED, but, three weeks, (that the doc did not know about) i was doing moderate work, machines and such.  Do not worry. It is routine. My biggest concern was losing a one of my boys, which was not an issue, thankfully.




well, the specialist said that I don't have hernai so I am just hoping that he was correct in his diagnosis.  It is so fucking hard anymore to get a slid opinion.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

I waited on a chairopractor thursday night who discussed, at length, the damage that I am doing to my body with the heavy lifting and such, and of course, pitched the "discounted exam" to me.  It gets so aggrivating, especially for people who consider themselves critically literate enough to understand what the docs think that one does not understand.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

why would you go to a chiro to get your hernia checked?  Most chiro's don't know their ass from a hole in the ground anyway.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

NO NO.  I was commenting on the difficulty on getting honest diagnoses, and all of the conflicting info coming at people these days.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> NO NO.  I was commenting on the difficulty on getting honest diagnoses, and all of the conflicting info coming at people these days.




oh yea....well the surgeons in the ER said I did have hernia and they wanted to do the surgery (they were residence).  I went to a hernia specialist and he said they were wrong.  i hope he is right.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

I saw a specialist for the hernia, that was three years ago.  I was referred to him by my GP.  I am saying that this man that came into the bar the other night began explaining how I am "putting myself at risk for cancer because I am mis/disaligning my spine with my lifting."


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

My brother has been having a similar problem, unexplicable pain in his lowerabs/groin/hip area, and for the past six months, the sports docs and various specialists his University have referred him to have debated hernia, but they found none. Still, he aches, and he is a sprinter/middle distance runner.  He had to red-shirt this past season, which sucks for him.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

i hate doctors.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

Try Scientology.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

i think you mean christian science.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 5, 2005)

OOps.  Yes. Realized that after I posted it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> felt good.  nice easy workout.  good to be back.  can;t wait to train legs and start working heavy again.  Will have a new journal coming up and I will detail everything....training program, goals, diet, etc.....just to cover all the bases.



Does that mean you're moving away from olympic lifting when you get back in the game?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

So what's the deal ?   Did you have a hernia or not ?    I told before it took 5 doctors - over a 9 month period - to figure out my problem.   It ended up being a high hernia - about 3 inches above my unit (haha...sorry to talk about my unit in your journal)  

Hope you get it figured out.   It's frustrating!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're moving away from olympic lifting when you get back in the game?




I am not moving away from o-lifting at all.  it is my primary focus.




> So what's the deal ? Did you have a hernia or not ? I told before it took 5 doctors - over a 9 month period - to figure out my problem. It ended up being a high hernia - about 3 inches above my unit (haha...sorry to talk about my unit in your journal)



according to the Doc, I don't have hernia.  I had some pulled muscles in my abdomen which where swollen and causing pain.  That is accoding to three Dr.s now.  The only people that said I had hernia where the people in the ER.  The swelling seems to be going down so I guess taht is a good sign?  Why are you guys scaring me.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2005)

fuck....

not working out for 2 weeks = insane soreness today!!!  




NYC marathon day.  I have 2 clients running it.  I am going to go outside in a bit to watch.  I love seeing the elite guys come through.  Watching on TV does it no justice.  To see someone running at a 4:20 pace for 26miles is incredible.  I can't believe how fast they move.  I couldn't run at that pace for 200m.  lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Scientology





			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> Christian Science


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck....
> 
> not working out for 2 weeks = insane soreness today!!!



I like that feeling.  It's a nice reminder that you're back in the game.




> NYC marathon day.  I have 2 clients running it.  I am going to go outside in a bit to watch.  I love seeing the elite guys come through.  Watching on TV does it no justice.  To see someone running at a 4:20 pace for 26miles is incredible.  I can't believe how fast they move.  I couldn't run at that pace for 200m.  lol



That's sick.  I don't think I've ever run a single mile in under 6:xx.  Granted, I've never really trained too hard for it, but 4:xx is practically a freaking sprint the entire duration!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not moving away from o-lifting at all.  it is my primary focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good news


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2005)

The marathon was pretty fun to watch.  It was a nice day.  The leaders where nothing short of impressive.  The pace that they maintain(ed) for 26 straight miles is just amazing to me!  I can't believe how fast their are moving when they run by.  it is defenitly exciting to see them come through and everyone cheering so loudly, yet I believe they hear none of it!  Their concentraion is amazing.

The wheel chair people are really inspiring.  To go 26 miles with your arms in a race wheel chair is just incredible.  Lots of respect for those people.  There was one guy in the mix that had no legs.  He was on a skateboard and was pushing himself against the street with his knuckles which where protected by heavy boxing gloves!  AMAZING!!  I don't know how he made it up the hills.  He must have really used the crowed support and dug deep inside to conquer the course.  Good for him.  Whenever I think my training is hard I will remeber that guy and all that he endured to train and then complete the marathon.  It is crazy to see someone like that and then go into work and hear excuses from clients.

The pack of normal people is always nice to see.  Standing at the about the 18mile mark you really see the effort these people are putting forth.  The looks in their eyes are total fatigue but yet the forge on with determination.  The crowd support is awesome.  These people are running and they have come so far and yet they still have so far to go.  They just look like they can collapse but the will to push on is so great for so many of them.  Good for them.


Other notables.....

3 guys running in large (very large) rhino outfits to support savetherhinos.com.  Boy they looked like they where miserable.

One guy running in a costume that was a nut sack (at his head) and his legs where the shaft.  The nuts even had pubic hair.  The cause he was running for was testicular cancer.  Great job!

The other one is a NYC marathon staple....The guy who runs in full star wars storm trooper gear!  Amazing!! LOL.

Then there are people that are running and pushing someone in a wheel chair which takes a lot of strength and will to go 26miles I am sure!

All around a fun event.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2005)

Great post!

I'm going to steal it and post some of that wheelchair stuff for
a couple whiners I know -


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds pretty cool to watch.  Man, I would love to see the guys in the rhino costumes jogging.  They must have been sweating their assholes off.  Haha.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2005)

11/7/05

another light workout.  Did a little circut today with some legs to just try and get my heart rate up before I launch into full training next week.

warm up- 3min. jog

circut
RI= 90sec
olympic front squat- 135/5x3
overhead BB press- 135/5x3
NG pull up- BW/10x3

Felt good.  Weight was light but I was sucking wind by the end.

RG pull down
RI- 60sec
plate#12/10,6,6

I am really good at pull ups but I am really bad at pull downs.  I guess I just don't do them enough.  Who cares. I hate them.

pinch DB farmers walk
RI= 60sec
50lb dbs/40yrs x 2

These are really good and really hard.  Basically a poor man's farmers walk if you don't have access to implements.  take two DBs and place them on the floor so that the bar is running up and down (one bell is poitning towards the ceiling the other is on the floor).  Pinch grip the plates of the bell facing the ceiliing.  Pick them up and.....WALK!  Have fun.

DB hammer Curl
RI= 30sec
35/6x3

BB shrug (hook grip)
RI= 30sec
225/12x3


45 degree calf raise
RI= 30sec
300/10x3

coc#1/10sec x 2

stretch


*can't wait to train legs on wed!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2005)

11/8/05

flexability training

SMF

dynamic stretches:
- double leg hip overs
- single leg hip cross overs
- torso rotation
- scorpions
- straight leg marches
- inverted hamstring

yoga


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

How long does your stretching take you? I REALLY need to start that and some mobility training. You've done the split we are talking about before right? Which journal would that be in, I want to go and look for some ideas.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How long does your stretching take you? I REALLY need to start that and some mobility training. You've done the split we are talking about before right? Which journal would that be in, I want to go and look for some ideas.




All the dynamic stuff is mobility training that I did in my stretch session.

usually takes about 30min give or take.


I have done the split before but I haven't really lied it out.  If you look back into my journal after my first contest I have a total body split where I did something similiar to this (but I think I broke up the upper and lower power exericses so I would do upper speed/lower strength and vice versa with a hypertrophy day.).  it is in there somewhere lol.  Not sure which journal.  At any rate.  I will be posting my new routine which is pretty similiar to what you would be trying to do except for the fact that I will be using olympic lifts and you will not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> All the dynamic stuff is mobility training that I did in my stretch session.
> 
> usually takes about 30min give or take.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, when I get a chance I'll browse through your journals! I'm wondering too, the weeks I work night shift I can prob get in an extra w/o day to make it 4 and the weeks I work days keep it to 3 w/o days.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

11/9/05

BW- 170.2

back to normal workouts.  Again, just went light to let my body heal up.  I actually felt some ab weakness when I was squatting in the part of my abs were the strains were.  it was weird....lol.  Will start a new program next week.



dynamic warm up- 3x's through; no rest; speed of reps increases each time through so the first time is controled and slower and by the third time through things are fast and more ballistic.

jumping jacks- 20
push ups- 15
lunges- 10 on each leg
BB shrug- 20
BW squat- 10
arm circles- 10 to front; 10 to to back
BB overhead press- 10 reps


snatch
warm ups
30kg/2x2
40kg/2x3
work set
50kg/2x3

each set was- first rep a slow pull from the the floor up to the scoop position.  pause and then explode through the second pull.  Second rep was a full movement.

clean and jerk
warm up
50kg/2x2
work set
60kg/2x3

*same rep sequence as snatches*

speed RDL (snatch grip)- 80kgs/5x4

olympic back squat
100kg/5
110kg/5
120kg/5
130kg/5

cg cable row- plate#12/10x3

45 degree hyper extensions- BW/25x3

stretch

felt good.  I was surprised to see taht after not training for three weeks my timing in the o-lifts wasn't more off.  I actually felt pretty in the groove despite the weight being light.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

11/10/05

BW- 170.2

flexability training

gravity boots- 2 sets
SMF
static stretching


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

11/11/05

BW- 168.8

another light workout to get back into it.  Next week will start a new program with more structure then this.

dynamic warm up circut
3x's through; no rest; rep speed increases each time through the circut

jumping jacks- 20
arm circles- 10 to the front, 10 to the back
push ups- 20
crunches- 20
Bw squat (1st time through); jump squat to stabalization (3count hold) 2nd 
             time through; jump squat third time through- 10 reps
BB shrug- 20
overhead BB press- 10


hang snatch
warm up
30kg/3x2
worksets
40kg/3x2
50kg/3x2

didn't feel to in the groove today for some reason.  My timing was a little off.

hang clean (no jerk)
warm up
50kg/3x1
work set
60kg/3x4

these felt good today.  fast pull and really good position into the hole.

jerks off the rack
60kg/3x1
70/3x2
80/3x1
90/3x1

felt good today

oylmpic front squat
225/3x2
245/3x2

felt good.  cant' wait to start going heavy!

coc#1/5x3

coc trainer/15x3

decline crunch- 25 reps x 3 sets

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

look out!  new journal coming with detailed training program.  I am going nuts now!  It is all out!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

Pick a winning name -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

new journal here 


bye.


----------

